# 5 Letters Game



## The Warrior

Easy game...I've picked five letters...and I've listed them. The next person has to make a sentence using just the five letters. Like this...

MDDSM

my deaf doctor smokes marijuana

then leave your five letters...

Here's the first letters...

SLING

Have fun....


----------



## LVO

So.Larry is not gorgeous

Dfrex


----------



## The Warrior

Did Fred rate everyone's xylophone?

BDAPO


----------



## FWV2

BDAPO

Black dog ate pink octopus

HRMCS


----------



## The Warrior

He rarely makes cool slingshots.

SIRVS


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

Somone is ripping vincents slingshot.

BHSAA


----------



## The Warrior

Brian hates Sandy's aunt Alice.

YUFTR


----------



## treefork

You undermine fathers trust regularly

asdfg


----------



## The Warrior

A saint died for God.

OCWAC


----------



## treefork

older cats walk among cattle

werty


----------



## The Warrior

We eventually raised the yurt.

WPGHJ


----------



## treefork

We pray God have justice

qtioj


----------



## The Warrior

Quit trying it on, John.

UMTYV


----------



## treefork

Under my thumb you villain

plmnb


----------



## The Warrior

Pretty ladies may need blush.

DRKJV


----------



## treefork

Dogs rarely kill juvenile victims

xnhte


----------



## Hrawk

*X*enophobic *N*eighbor *H*ates The *E*nglish

QSZPG


----------



## The Warrior

Quiet slingshot zapped Pete's girl.

Mkihu


----------



## Hrawk

*M*y *K*imono *I*s *H*anging *U*ndone

LGHKU


----------



## The Warrior

Lisa got Hrawk's kimono untied.
















UNTIE


----------



## treefork

uniting nations takes immediate effort

zlkas


----------



## The Warrior

Zebras, like kudus, are striped.

EGCAL


----------



## treefork

Every girl can always love

LKJHG


----------



## The Warrior

Little kids jumped high gates.

PLCIS


----------



## orcrender

Pale latex can imply speed.

SCTER


----------



## The Warrior

Samantha communicated to everyone's relief.

TYUAO


----------



## treefork

The youth understand actual opportunity

AEIOU


----------



## The Warrior

After eating Indian, Otto urinated.

GYEBP


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

Get your envious butt progressing!

ARBOR


----------



## The Warrior

A really bad odor reeks.

CWMAD


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

Come Warrior, Men are dying!

AEFHG


----------



## The Warrior

Alpha entered, fighting hairy giants.

HBCML


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

Hairy bodies culminated, laughing menacingly.

WWHTS


----------



## The Warrior

Willy Wonka has the sugar.

TYLPO


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

Thank you lots, please observe.

HMBWT


----------



## The Warrior

He made butter with toast.

DSGIU


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Diligently Showering Gets In Underwear

FKLMT


----------



## treefork

Filing keeps Lisa making tips

MHTRE


----------



## The Warrior

Malicious hordes tried riling everyone.

QPLMO


----------



## treefork

Quietly playing like miniature octopuses

LKJHG


----------



## The Warrior

Little kids jumped high gates.

REMPA


----------



## treefork

Red engines may prevent anarchy

vbcxn


----------



## The Warrior

Vinnie brings copies xeroxed nightly.

ZPYMK


----------



## treefork

Zoro pretends young men kill

MVQAS


----------



## The Warrior

Many visit Quentin's aunt Susan.

UAWGR


----------



## treefork

Unless at war, give respect.

IOAUE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Incognito Opossum's Authority Usurped Enterprise

LPDSV


----------



## treefork

Ladies please do show vajajas lol

PQWER


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pam Quivers When Entering Rear

TDILC


----------



## The Warrior

The dentist is liking cavities.

POLMC


----------



## Hrawk

*P*etite *O*ld *L*ady *M*aking *C*akes

SUVRO


----------



## The Warrior

Sport utility vehicles roll over.

RPSAL


----------



## Hrawk

*R*aunchy *P*eople *S*wear *A* *L*ot

TGIFB


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

Thank god it's Friday, boys.

GYDSR


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Glad You Despise Sauerkraut, Renee

MJOKT


----------



## The Warrior

Many jump on kid's trampolines.

APPLE


----------



## tnflipper52

Amy paid Peter little earnings

PEACH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Positively Entertaining Actions Can Harm


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Oops...forgot the letters...

YGJEN


----------



## The Warrior

You got just enough needs.

IOFLT


----------



## Tentacle Toast

I Often Feel Like Toasting

WYPLT


----------



## The Warrior

Was your player losing treble?

MCZYA


----------



## tnflipper52

My crusty zither years action

SEALS


----------



## The Warrior

Sam evaluated a legal sanction.

DLBVM


----------



## tnflipper52

Do lame beavers value mud?

RPKGB


----------



## The Warrior

Ronald probably kicked George's butt.

WPHOO


----------



## treefork

We punish whores on opium

BAGLE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Wild Pigeons Hover Ominously Overhead

JYSKL


----------



## The Warrior

treefork said:


> We punish whores on opium
> 
> BAGLE


Bought a gun last evening.

YCRSK


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Young Canadians Reap Super Killer

ALSKG


----------



## The Warrior

A light saber killed Greedo.

UJCRE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Under Jurisdiction, Cops Render Edicts

TWPMV


----------



## The Warrior

The Warrior's pretty much victorious.

HOUSE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hate Obviously Ushers Senseless Evocations

AEIOU


----------



## Hrawk

*A*lways *E*ntertaining, *I*rene *O*ften *U*ndresses

XZQVW


----------



## The Warrior

Xenophobic zealots questioned vicious warlords.

DEHBF


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Deleterious Ether High Befuddles Freddie

TBCSD


----------



## The Warrior

The best catty should deliver.

PATEI


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pinching A T*tty Entices Intercourse

NSFGL


----------



## The Warrior

New slingshot for good luck.

GHJAA


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Giggling Haphazardly Jostled Anhydrous Ammonia

KTWDZ


----------



## treefork

Kelly trains wild dogs zealously .

DODGE


----------



## The Warrior

Didn't our dog get enough?

IIGOP


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Inarticulate Intellectuals Grandstand On Pedestals

UVULA


----------



## Hrawk

*U*ltra *V*iolent *U*niversity *L*oves* A*cid

GFYDB


----------



## The Warrior

Got five years dealing barbiturates.

ENGOC


----------



## Hrawk

*E*nticing *N*arcotic *G*ames *O*n *C*ampus

ILLSD


----------



## Btoon84

I Love L S D
CMMPR


----------



## The Warrior

Captain made many privates retry.

YUMPI


----------



## treefork

Young umpires make perfect impressions

vzxqw


----------



## Hrawk

*V*iscous *Z*ealot *X*enopus *Q*uestions *W*aiter

DSOTM


----------



## The Warrior

Did someone offer to mate?

RTVDS


----------



## Hrawk

*R*eally *T*roubled *V*ain *D*aughter* S*creams

SOYCD


----------



## The Warrior

So, only you can dance?

TBCLA


----------



## Tentacle Toast

The Bubbles Carried Lolita Away
YSFLC


----------



## Hrawk

*Y*ou *S*o *F*at, *L*et's *C*uddle

YMCAO


----------



## The Warrior

You may cut an orange.

WRENC


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Wiggling Rumps Enthusiastically Negates Consent

TYFEM


----------



## The Warrior

Thank you for entertaining many.

EUAGV


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Eviscerating Ugliness Assuaged Gorgeous Villains

KGFLB


----------



## The Warrior

Kitchen gadgets failed like before.

HUCBU


----------



## Hrawk

*H*oping *U*gly *C*hicks *B*ecome *U*seful

POIUY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pointing Out Inadequacies Under Yeltsin

DRGYH


----------



## tnflipper52

Did robbers grab your hat?

ULWMA


----------



## Imperial

Underwear Loses Waist Mangement Apperatus

.

FTQBW


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fictitious Trifles Quantifying Bullsh*t Wars

PAVZI


----------



## The Warrior

Paleontologists are viewing Zuniceratops intestines.

EEDIO


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Energy Efficient Diodes Illuminate Optimally

TRPSG


----------



## The Warrior

The right price, sounds good.

JUMPY


----------



## tnflipper52

John untied my pretty yacht KFBRL


----------



## The Warrior

Keep finding basket reeds, Lenny.

ENCLO


----------



## Hrawk

*E*very *N*ovember *C*andice* L*ies *O*utrageously

FGHJK


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Flailing Gayly Hinders Jerky Knees

VWXYZ


----------



## tnflipper52

Vixen with xylophone yearns zebra

okbqs


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Overtly Killing Brings Questioning, Son

PFJST


----------



## Hrawk

*P*lease *F*ind *J*enny *S*ome *T*herapy

APSOI


----------



## Tentacle Toast

All Popes Speak Of Innocents

EKGST


----------



## Hrawk

*E*ven *K*ings *G*et *S*ore *T*esticles

WWYDT


----------



## The Warrior

What will you do tonight?

TDMOL


----------



## tnflipper52

treasury department mulls outlandish levy

KMOQS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Kneading Many Outrageously Queer Sweetbreads

TOJTD


----------



## Hrawk

*T*hat *O*range *J*uice *T*astes *D*readful

NGGYU


----------



## The Warrior

Never give Gina your umbrella.

EJCVY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Every John Cops Vilify Yearns

WBCCH


----------



## The Warrior

We brought chocolate cake, Helen.

DASHO


----------



## tnflipper52

dan assisted Sherry hoeing onions,

WFPVC


----------



## The Warrior

We frequently pay veiled charges.

OLDMO


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ohio Ladies Do More Oral

HDGFK


----------



## tnflipper52

Haughty democratic goofballs fly kites.

RQPCI


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Republican Queens Partake Closeted Indiscriminately

LMFAO


----------



## The Warrior

Let's make Frank an omelet.

SLPFE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Simple Lives Pop; Fall Empty

CNHTZ


----------



## The Warrior

Chevettes never had the zip.

THNCU


----------



## GEB

The hungry neanderthal chased us.

WLNMB


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Wandering Listlessly, Naomi Mumbled Blithely

UPANS


----------



## Hrawk

*U*sual *P*andering *A*chieves *N*othing *S*pecial

WDYKD


----------



## tnflipper52

Willing devotion yields kingdom divinity.

LCKBR


----------



## Hrawk

*L*onely *C*hild *K*ills *B*lack *R*acoon

GFYMJ


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Good For Your Meaty Jawbone

KLASD


----------



## treefork

Kill little ants said Damien.


----------



## Hrawk

TFTPL

*T*reefork *F*orgot *T*o *P*ut *L*etters

YSDAB


----------



## Tentacle Toast

You Sure Do Acquire Boxes

WAXDA


----------



## tnflipper52

Wood and xylographs denote artisans

VZWUH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Valuable Zurich Warehouses Utilize Hydropower

IYTSD


----------



## The Warrior

If you think so David.

MASIO


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Membranous Apparatus Shields Inner Operations

HESST


----------



## Imperial

Hrawk Entered Sydneys' Suds Tavern

.

RJAUZ


----------



## treefork

Really just ask us Zeus

VFRTY


----------



## Hrawk

*V*irgin *F*emales *R*arely *T*rust *Y*ou

LHKJB


----------



## treefork

Lesbians hate kissing jewish boys

qpzxy


----------



## Hrawk

*Q*uite *P*etite *Z*any *X*-rated *Y*obbo

SSFSB


----------



## The Warrior

Slingshots should fire steel bearings.

PAWRR


----------



## Hrawk

*P*erverse *A*nd *W*acky *R*oaming *R*obot

YUNOL


----------



## The Warrior

You usually navigate on land.

OILIO


----------



## The Warrior

Oops, double post.


----------



## Hrawk

*O*nly *I*f *L*enny *I*s *O*nline

DNDPD


----------



## The Warrior

Drew needed different polishing discs.

FOCAL


----------



## Imperial

Females Once Cared About Love

W T F A L


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Women Too, Flounder At Love

GSAFH


----------



## Hrawk

*G*enerally *S*he *A*sks *F*or *H*elp

BNTOD


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Balyhooing New Trends, Originality Dies

SHTFF


----------



## The Warrior

Sh*ts hitting the fan, Frank.

GHIDN


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Getting High In Dana's Nightgown

SIFLE


----------



## The Warrior

Since I fly, leave early.

KJUPC


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Klimt Juxtaposes Unlikely Pictures Cleverly

AKSIE


----------



## The Warrior

A kick should invigorate Evan.

DUMEC


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Demonstrating Ullage, Megan Empties Containers

PDUBL


----------



## The Warrior

People don't usually bake lobster.

BHRDC


----------



## tnflipper52

Bound hounds reply dog cussing

JPSMR


----------



## The Warrior

Jaded people shouldn't make remarks.

RMSOA


----------



## tnflipper52

Rum makes saps of all

ZPDHK


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Zoe Pleasures Downward Hoses Kneeling

WTYSO


----------



## The Warrior

Who took your slingshot, Ollie?

TRIED


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Taking Residency In Every Day

JSNTD


----------



## tnflipper52

Just stay near the door

DBRCK


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Death By Refer, Chocolate, Ketamine

TIMCO


----------



## The Warrior

Those images make color obsolete.

WRLGO


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Waxing Rules Lets Government Occlude

TAOPC


----------



## The Warrior

Try an old personal computer.

CLHCR


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Clouds Linger High Center-Right

TWKDV


----------



## tnflipper52

The wookies knew diligent vengeance JVWCL


----------



## The Warrior

Juvenile victim was caught lying.

MEBIB


----------



## treefork

Make every bike in blue

MNBVC


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mindy Negotiates Bloody V*g Cleanup

PISJH


----------



## The Warrior

Paul is steadily jumping higher.

DSAAT


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Deliriously Sauntering About Aimlessly Together

KDGDJ


----------



## treefork

Kindly divulge good deeds justifiably.

IOUTM


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Irrelevant Outbursts Undermine The Message

WKQLP


----------



## treefork

Willfully killing quail lessens population.

MHTRE


----------



## The Warrior

My hot teacher requires ejaculating.

ILPFM


----------



## Hrawk

*I* *L*ick P***** P*eople *F*or *M*oney

CLNCC


----------



## treefork

Colonel Lancaster needs constant colonics

FGHJK


----------



## The Warrior

Five girls have jump kicked.

HUBOA


----------



## Hrawk

*H*idden *U*gly *B*its *O*ften *A*rouse

SWTSD


----------



## treefork

Saws with teeth slice dandy

YHNMI


----------



## Hrawk

*Y*ou *H*ave *N*eutered *M*y *I*nterest

VWYDT


----------



## The Warrior

Victor watered your d*mn tree.

EERIE


----------



## Hrawk

*E*ccentric *E*ric *R*oasts *I*bis *E*ggs

SPANK


----------



## The Warrior

Sam's pretty aunt Nancy's kinky.

GYROS


----------



## Hrawk

*G*rab *Y*our *R*uined *O*ld *S*hooter

PLANE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pheasants Linger Aloft Near Erie

FKURE


----------



## tnflipper52

Foxy Katie ultimately ruined Ernie

YPWLG


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Your Posterior Was Lightly Goosed

AKDHI


----------



## The Warrior

A kid didn't hide it.

SAPLB


----------



## treefork

Sing and play like babes

GFDSA


----------



## tnflipper52

Great food does satisfy appetites HBUSH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hesitate Before Unloading Syringe Heads

HDLAJ


----------



## Btoon84

Horses don't like all jousters. 
LIMBO


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lucky Ivan Made Billions Online

SKFJS


----------



## treefork

Save kernels for jalapeno sauce

CNBVX


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Can Never Balance Vicoden, Xanex

SOPIR


----------



## SlingDaddy

Scandal of priest in rehab

PSHIJ


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Priests Surely Harassed Innocent Jose

TSKFO


----------



## SlingDaddy

Two sailors kiss foreign officers

AKRSO


----------



## tnflipper52

All knowledge renders suppositions objective

DDHHL


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dreadful Didgeridoo's Hollow Howl Lingers

UDGAK


----------



## tnflipper52

Ugly dogs growl at kittens

SSRRF


----------



## Btoon84

Slingshots Shall Remain Radically Fun!
GDWOP


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Gravity Descends With Out Prejudice

SUTDV


----------



## treefork

Superman utilizes titanium dividing vectors

UOIAE


----------



## The Warrior

Unusual occurrences increase anxiety easier.

CLIOP


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Call Lethargic Introverts Out Periodically

WITTA


----------



## treefork

Water in the tower accumulates

MUTES


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Melanie Undressed To Eager Stares

DYDGU


----------



## The Warrior

Did you dye Gina's underwear?

REDSA


----------



## treefork

Rarely entrepreneurs design silly assets

WAGLE


----------



## The Warrior

Why are grasshoppers leaping everywhere?

TRINC


----------



## Hrawk

*T*erminate *R*eligions *I*ndoctrinating *N*ew *C*hildren

BGSSS


----------



## NoobShooter

Big Guy Seen Sipping Syrup

FWITW


----------



## Hrawk

*F*lirting *W*ith *I*nteresting *T*hailand *W*hores

GAJID


----------



## NoobShooter

God and Jesus in Dallas?

TGITS


----------



## Hrawk

*T*his *G*ame *I*s *T*otally *S*tupid

PPISO


----------



## The Warrior

Political prisoner isn't speaking out.

EACRD


----------



## Hrawk

*E*vangelical *A*ristocrat *C*ontinues *R*avaging *D*iocese

FYFTH


----------



## tnflipper52

Fifty years for tapping heroin

CAIRN


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Coke And Intercourse Refreshes Nerves

APSKC


----------



## The Warrior

A pilot soared kites consistently.

YIBFJ


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Yam's Intensification Baffle Flopping Jowls

TDNFH


----------



## The Warrior

The doctor needs fine hotties.

WSLPZ


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Who Says Lead Poisons Zebras?

ISGFE


----------



## The Warrior

I should get five elephants.

UIVHI


----------



## NoobShooter

Undercover Investigator Vexed Hiding It

YMHYL


----------



## The Warrior

You may hate your liver.

FRLVY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Feeling Real Love, Vicky, Yes.

RSHDK


----------



## The Warrior

Ron sure hated Dad's kidding.

EPLOI


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Erythropoietin Poisoned Lance's Outstanding Ideal

LNIHN


----------



## NoobShooter

Lonely Night In H3LL.. Never!!!!!

BTMMH


----------



## The Warrior

Bring the malted milkshake home.

BYMSW


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Buggared Your Moist, Soft Wetness

YRNSJ


----------



## NoobShooter

You really never should joke.

FMAUD


----------



## The Warrior

Found my aunt's undies drying.









SADLY


----------



## NoobShooter

Sup asshole. Don't lose yourself.

Hagda


----------



## The Warrior

Had a good day afterwards.

YNFOL


----------



## Tentacle Toast

You're Now Floating On Linoleum

ILTWS


----------



## The Warrior

I like the world singing.

TGBVF


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Total Government Buffers Violate Freedom

HFJSY


----------



## tnflipper52

He feins jealousy shouldn't you JBDOT


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Jail Bait Does Obviously Tempt

KHMER


----------



## The Warrior

Kids have more energy really.

EMAWB


----------



## tnflipper52

Every man admires wealthy broads

RPSJC


----------



## NoobShooter

Ravens perch silently, judging cautiously.

ZLLAM


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Zelda Laughs Loudly At Mennonites

IIHFB


----------



## NoobShooter

If I Had Filtered Blood

LDAYT


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lucifer Drives Another Youth To....

VCNSJ


----------



## tnflipper52

Ladies day at Yusuf's taven

EPQKF


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Espionage Provokes Queen Killing Frenzies

KDHEG


----------



## NoobShooter

Kill Daryl!!! He eats Girls!!!!!

GFCIT


----------



## tnflipper52

Geographic faults cause intermediate tremors KKDDS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

George Forgot Carrie In There

SFTVU


----------



## Hrawk

*S*lingshot *F*orum *T*erms *V*iolate *U*sers

(It's a joke people)

JKHGB


----------



## NoobShooter

Just Kidding!!! Hrawk giggled blatantly

DSTMP


----------



## Hrawk

*D*aintily *S*tepping *T*hrough *M*y *P*ansies

AUFTW


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Another Under Flying Tentacle's wringers

LAKDJ


----------



## NoobShooter

Are Underwater floatation Tubes worthy?

Losers and kids drink juice!!

RUFSA


----------



## Hrawk

*R*ecently *U*niformed *F*orces *S*layed *A*sians

POGHA


----------



## treefork

Pull over guys having alcohol

FORTS


----------



## The Warrior

I see two sentences on some posts, supposed to be one yo. Just sayin'...

Fried omelets require the sauce.

SAWLP


----------



## treefork

Save always while living poorly

GOOFS


----------



## The Warrior

Googling often offers failed searches.

ILNDR


----------



## treefork

Interest lenders need direct resource

BOOBS


----------



## NoobShooter

Boob Out Of Bra!!! SYKE!!

PETAS


----------



## The Warrior

^ Dude, one sentence please.

Please entertain the asinine sentences.

JIGHN


----------



## The Warrior

Haha, did my smart as*ness put the kibosh on the 5 letters game? 

Jim is getting his Nikes.

UMPOF


----------



## tnflipper52

Until maturity pimples on face

RJSVQ


----------



## treefork

Remember just say vocals quietly

BUTTS


----------



## The Warrior

Bring us the tiny slingshot.

EMOSA


----------



## treefork

Emergency medical operates superbly after

GOATS


----------



## The Warrior

Go over and tell Sam.

HUVOA


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hideous Unwashed V*gina Ovulates Avalanches

PJDEG


----------



## tnflipper52

Pretty Jodi does everything great

KSPPA


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Keeping Sick Ponies Properly Attired

WXMFY


----------



## treefork

Will x-rays magnify fractures yearly

LUCKY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Loudly Undulating Caracas Kill You

ALUTW


----------



## treefork

Always laugh until trees wither

RAKES


----------



## Hrawk

*R*andom *A*ssailiant *K*eeps *E*ating *S*trawberries

LLTSB


----------



## treefork

Little liars tell such bull

BONGS


----------



## The Warrior

Bring out Ned's good slingshot.

ESSEX


----------



## treefork

Exit safely so everyone x-rays

POSTS


----------



## The Warrior

People obviously shoot the slingshots.

THNKO


----------



## treefork

Think how negotiating kills opportunities

PEGAS


----------



## The Warrior

People everywhere got a slingshot.

UMGER


----------



## treefork

Under management girls exit rarely

JADES


----------



## The Warrior

Joined a decent emergency squad.

POOLS


----------



## Hrawk

*P*olice *O*fficer *O*gles *L*ady *S*tripper

SPOTS


----------



## The Warrior

Someone, please offer to sing.

NSOIA


----------



## Hrawk

*N*o *S*inging *O*utside, *I*nside, *A*nywhere!

SONGS


----------



## The Warrior

Strong odors need good sprays.

LRMUG


----------



## treefork

Let runners make useless gestures

LIONS


----------



## The Warrior

Like it or not, SING!

YHNGR


----------



## Hrawk

*Y*ou *H*ave *N*ew *G*inger *R*oommate

GINGER


----------



## The Warrior

Got in nine groupings every round. (that's 6)

WAXED


----------



## Hrawk

*W*est *A*tlantic *X*enophobe *E*xits *D*iscretely

SORRY


----------



## tnflipper52

Scientific observation recently recorded yetis

CCSSS


----------



## Hrawk

*C*indy *C*ourageously *S*educed *S*imple *S*imon

SSWAT


----------



## AlmightyOx

*S*o *S*erious *W*hen *A*pplying *T*ies

*BABES*


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Boas Announce Bestiality Enslaves Snakes

HDKSOE


----------



## AlmightyOx

*H*alf *D*ees *K*ids *S*ling *O*nly* E*pithets

DINER


----------



## The Warrior

Did Ivan need everyone's rations?

GYWIL


----------



## treefork

Go yell while installing labels

DUDES


----------



## The Warrior

Diving under docks encourages swimming.

IMOEC


----------



## treefork

Intermediate medical operators enter corridors

LAUGH


----------



## The Warrior

Laughing at us got hard.

DEBHU


----------



## tnflipper52

Did Eddie beat Hubert up VFFII


----------



## The Warrior

Victims fell forward in it.

SEZEP


----------



## treefork

Sleep easy Zoloft experimenter prospects

ZEBRA


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Zed Enraged, Barb Replied "Asshole!"
VDNSK


----------



## The Warrior

Victor doesn't need six kids.

POLIS


----------



## tnflipper52

pesky ole leeches intentionally suck

DDKKT


----------



## The Warrior

Did Donnie kick Ken's terrier?

NOOBS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Not Out Of Bed, Sandra

DSFWC


----------



## treefork

Driving so fast with cars

WEEDS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

We Erratically Evacuated, Disappearing South
IYEHT


----------



## treefork

Ignorant youth explore having trouble

MONKS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Many Observations Now Keenly Soured

SCMIT


----------



## The Warrior

Someone can make it tinier.

HUGGY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hanging Unrestrained, Giddily Grabbing Yourself

PWFSB


----------



## The Warrior

Please wait for smilin' Bob.

RETRY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Are we supposed to use words for this? It almost seems more fun to just randomly pound on the keypad. That said:

Readily Entering Through Rear Yard

OYFAD


----------



## NoobShooter

Randomly pounding the keyboard is my bet.. 

Oh, you farted and died?

STASN


----------



## Hrawk

*S*top *T*alking *A*sinine *S*illy *N*onsense

FRUIT


----------



## The Warrior

As long as it's five letters, it doesn't have to form a word. I just do that on occasion. Five letters, one sentence.

Finding routes under it's tunnel.

MENRI


----------



## NoobShooter

methamphetamine entrepreneur needs regulated indeed

QWERT


----------



## The Warrior

Quit wasting energy running treadmills.

GEVAW


----------



## Hrawk

*G*eorgous *E*uropean *V*ixen *A*lways *W*anting

TESTY


----------



## NoobShooter

Teach extra safety touring Yemen

HAHPP


----------



## The Warrior

Have a happy party Paul.

MONOE


----------



## Hrawk

*M*ichelle *O*ffered *N*eil *O*utrageous *E*xperience

BOOBS


----------



## The Warrior

Brought our own beer, Sam.

TBELS


----------



## Hrawk

*T*he *B*eer's *E*xcellent, *L*aments *S*am

CRAKA


----------



## The Warrior

Can't risk another kinky adventure.

ELTNA


----------



## treefork

Enter like the night after

HOOTS


----------



## The Warrior

Have our own tomato sauce.

LORFV


----------



## treefork

Leave our riders five vendors

USHERS


----------



## The Warrior

Usually, some has enough ribbons.

JURDS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Journey Under Regions Described Superstitiously

FHSKS


----------



## The Warrior

Frankly, Harvey should kick Sam.

GHUEC


----------



## tnflipper52

Gene Hackman used every cuecard BBGGW


----------



## The Warrior

Big Bird grew gigantic wings.

TSBPP


----------



## Btoon84

The Slingshot Blasts Projectiles Promptly

BTOON


----------



## Hrawk

*B*randon *T*akes *O*ver *O*riginal *N*otion

HRAWK


----------



## The Warrior

His royal a*s was king.

YNFRE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

You're Not Feeling Rambunctious, Ernie?

WAKJE


----------



## Hrawk

*W*hy *A*ll *K*ings *J*ustify *E*verything

SWORD


----------



## The Warrior

Someone will observe "Red Dawn".

CRYSA


----------



## Hrawk

*C*an't *R*emember *Y*ou *S*aying *A*nything

PSYCH


----------



## tnflipper52

Petty stupid yammering causes headaches

SLLFF


----------



## Hrawk

*S*illy *L*ittle *L*ady *F*ell *F*orward

SMACK


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sumatran Marijuana Attacks Cranial Knowledge

DLSHI


----------



## treefork

Deli lunch sandwiches have improved.

GOATS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Go On And Taste Soup

SLWCV

-you've got a spot in your heart for goats this evening, eh Treefork? LoL


----------



## treefork

Say lovingly with compassionate voice

SHEEP

OK TT I'm off the goats! lol


----------



## Hrawk

*S*hona *H*as *E*xtremely *E*xcitable *P*ersonality

LAMBS


----------



## treefork

Little animals make big sounds

HORSE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hash Over Refer Smokes Excellently

LLAMA


----------



## treefork

Little ladies always move actively

CHICK


----------



## The Warrior

Can't have it cutting kangaroos.

OILER


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Over Indulgence Lessens Ethereal Resonance

TEWNB


----------



## The Warrior

The elephants want new bales.

EMOSR


----------



## NoobShooter

Every Man overcomes some regret

DEVIL


----------



## The Warrior

Did everyone visit it later?

UNFRD


----------



## treefork

Ultimately nations face raw destruction

BEARD


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bellowing Endlessly, Amanda Resisted Detainment

JHSFT


----------



## M.J

Just head south for teabagging.

LRAMP


----------



## treefork

Lesbians rage about military policy

BUSTS


----------



## tnflipper52

Big ugly sisters tits sag

JACKS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Jesus, Another Crusty, Kinky, Slut

IEJDG


----------



## tnflipper52

ideally every judge drops gavel

BBBCC


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Begging Begets Begging, Cup Cake

WKDHE


----------



## The Warrior

What kid did he ensue?

HTRED


----------



## treefork

Have the rockets enter directly

FISTS


----------



## The Warrior

Fighting is sure to stress.

LOIDE


----------



## treefork

Lonely old individuals deserve empathy

peeks


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Poison Every Efin' Kid Seen

OLIED


----------



## treefork

Only let idiots expose dumbness

DOVERS


----------



## The Warrior

Did Ollie vent engaging Rachel?

ERSDO


----------



## Btoon84

Every Rich Sucker Dies Overloaded

GGVCT


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Going Green Vanquished Carbon Taxes

SLAPE


----------



## Hrawk

*S*lowly *L*avishing *A* *P*etite *E*velyn

THONG


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Truth Hunting On Nuremburg Grounds

TDHAK


----------



## Hrawk

*T*he *D*iocese *H*as *A*lways *K*illed

ROMAN


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rhapsodies Of Melancholy Angst Near

HDKDH


----------



## Btoon84

Harvey Dent Knows Dustin Hoffman

EMJSU


----------



## The Warrior

Everyone meeting Jim seems unusual.

SALPE


----------



## Btoon84

Some African Lemurs Poop Everyday

DDWIP


----------



## The Warrior

Drawing does work in pencil.

REMOI


----------



## treefork

Rats inhabit most of Idaho

BEAST


----------



## The Warrior

Bring everyone a strong tequila.

OGREC


----------



## Btoon84

Only Grey Rooms Emit Color

CJHSS


----------



## The Warrior

Can't just have sugar Sam.

HUMAN


----------



## Btoon84

Humans Understand Much About Nothing

FCMMF


----------



## The Warrior

FInally counted my marbles Friday.

WAJIC


----------



## Tentacle Toast

When Another Jerk Invades...CHOP!

TTDHD


----------



## The Warrior

Take the drama home, dude.

DOILM


----------



## tnflipper52

Ducati only in lost memories LAFAB


----------



## The Warrior

Letting a fart always burns.

KINFA


----------



## treefork

Kindly insert needle farther apart

LABEL


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lions Attack Baby Elephants Laughing

AURNC


----------



## Hrawk

*A*ustralia *U*sually *R*efuses *N*ordic *C*ustoms

JAFFA


----------



## The Warrior

Just ask Frank for answers.

LWNAP


----------



## Hrawk

*L*icensee *W*ant's *N*o *A*dditional *P*roblems

SPUNK


----------



## treefork

Say prayers unless not kind

QUIET


----------



## The Warrior

Quit using it every time.

ERMER


----------



## treefork

Emergency room managers earn rewards

BALZS


----------



## The Warrior

Brandy always liked zebra stripes.

FRMSA


----------



## Hrawk

*B*randishing *A* *L*ethal *Z*ulu *S*pear

SPEAR

*F*iona *R*elishes *M*onica's *S*alty *A*roma

AROMA


----------



## The Warrior

A real odor might annoy.

YRENF


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Yellow Rings Encircle New Flowers

WEkLY

I'll try to avoid "x"


----------



## The Warrior

We eventually killed lion young.

YUNGR

x is no problem.


----------



## tnflipper52

Your underlying needs grow rediculous

THROW


----------



## treefork

Tired heroes rock our world

BASIC


----------



## The Warrior

Bringing a slingshot is cool.

THNDO


----------



## tnflipper52

Today has nature delivering outside

BASIC


----------



## The Warrior

Bringing a slingshot is cool.

IMEPC


----------



## tnflipper52

Imagine making every persons catapult.

PPJJP


----------



## The Warrior

Peter Piper just juggled peppers.

OOEDS


----------



## treefork

Odd o gars eat dead squirrels

ZIPPO


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Zappa Is Philosophically Perfect, Obviously

GDJAK


----------



## The Warrior

Good deal James, asking Kate.

BUYER


----------



## treefork

Bring us your everlasting rejoice

FIRES


----------



## The Warrior

Fixing it requires everyone's skills.

WSLHE


----------



## JackOfAllSlings

will she like him everyday?

ROMNO


----------



## The Warrior

Redolence of my new onion.

QISMG


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Quasars Impregnate Sasha's Mind Grandueriously

WECAG


----------



## treefork

We explore California and Georgia

DORKS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Doing Orcas Raw Kills Sharks

LSJFH


----------



## The Warrior

Lear super jets fly high.

SJOKV


----------



## treefork

Selling junk over kicking violets

XTRAS


----------



## The Warrior

Xerxes tried running a scam.

ZEYBA


----------



## Hrawk

*Z*any *E*astern *Y*obbo *B*uys *A*eroplane

PLANE


----------



## The Warrior

Pilot lights are not easy.

LIGHT


----------



## treefork

Let ignorant girls have thoughts

XBOXS


----------



## tnflipper52

Xray beams obliderate xylophone sticks FHVVA


----------



## The Warrior

Fleeing hordes victoriously vituperated assaulters.

SALVO


----------



## treefork

Selling a little violin outside

TREES


----------



## Tentacle Toast

To Revel Endless Eastern Skys

DSHSH


----------



## The Warrior

Does someone have Sam's hoe?

EFMSE


----------



## AlmightyOx

Even Females Model Slingshot Envy

*MILKY*


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Many Imbibe, Laughingly Killing Yesmen

WPEJV


----------



## treefork

Worried people exit justifiably violent

WACOS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Wayward Actions Cause Over Seriousness

MCRGO


----------



## The Warrior

Mike couldn't really go on.

DEFVT


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dangerously Encroaching Female Volatility Time

UYSVE


----------



## The Warrior

Usually, you shoot very efficiently.

RMLCU


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ruthlessly Maniacal, Lola Castrates Unsuspectingly

SRQKJ


----------



## The Warrior

Someone real quietly killed James.

OLIVE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Oligarchs Live In Virtual Eden

TSHDK


----------



## JackOfAllSlings

The shark had dunked krillen

QRTXY


----------



## tnflipper52

Quinton read Thomas' x-ray yesterday

SYRVL


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sudden Yelp Revealed Voyeur's Lens

SWAJD


----------



## The Warrior

Someone was adjusting juxtaposed desks.

ALPSA


----------



## treefork

All ladies please stay alert

FIRES


----------



## The Warrior

Fixing it requires everyone's staples.

MGUDE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Millions Gathering Undermines Diabolical Enthusiasm

BCMDK


----------



## treefork

Boys can make dogs kill

DUKES


----------



## The Warrior

Dancing usually kills enough stamina.

TBOOB


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Thickened Blood Out Of Bodies

AMDNB


----------



## treefork

Almost made dinner napkins bend

BATES


----------



## The Warrior

Bill always takes everyone's slingshot.

DREAS


----------



## The Warrior

Was wondering if I added a photo of a 5, that it would show up as the icon in the "View New Content"?










Guess not, haha.

Ah, figured it out.


----------



## Beanflip

Dark red earth always stains.

fleet


----------



## The Warrior

Five less enemies encourages triumph.

FUEDS


----------



## Hrawk

*F*ailing *U*nder *E*ducated *D*octorate *S*tudents

STUDS


----------



## Btoon84

Smart Theologians Understand Democratic Society

GLOOP


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Great Looking Oocytes Occupy Perineums

VNMFK


----------



## tnflipper52

Vixens never marry fameless klutzes KKFFU


----------



## The Warrior

Karate kicks function fully, usually.

AMOIJ


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Another Mistake Ominously Indicting Josh

WJTYS


----------



## The Warrior

Was Jack trying your slingshot?

UFREC


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ubiquitously Fruity Rieslings Entice Connesuers

ADOBI


----------



## The Warrior

A dog overtly begs insistently.

IFART


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Igniting Flatus Assuages Real Threats

ZMSJU


----------



## The Warrior

Zack may stay juiced up.

WMCUS


----------



## tnflipper52

weather men create unbelievable scenarios

HIJKL


----------



## treefork

Halloween inspires juvenile killer looks

HIPPY


----------



## The Warrior

He inevitably played poker yesterday.

MCAPL


----------



## treefork

Men can always push longer

KOOKY


----------



## The Warrior

Kicked 'ol Ollie's kisser yesterday.

POLRE


----------



## treefork

Poor old ladies require extra

ZUMBA


----------



## The Warrior

Zena usually makes baked apples.

FEATC


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Feld Evergreens Attract Termite Cavalries

HDKDG


----------



## treefork

He does kind deeds gratefully

BEARS


----------



## The Warrior

Big enough and really strong.

LVDEP


----------



## treefork

Little victories deserve endless praise

SUSHI


----------



## The Warrior

SOmeone using slingshots hit it.

WNHAA


----------



## treefork

Wash new hats as always

ZEROX


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Zed Engaged Rita On Xanex

APKSK


----------



## tnflipper52

A pretty kitty slapped Kirsten UFFTR


----------



## Btoon84

Ugly Full Frontal Topless Robots

GLGLP


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Good Lookin', Great Little P***y

REIAS


----------



## treefork

Really. Every idiotic answer shows

WEIRD


----------



## The Warrior

We entered Illinois risking death.

FREDS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Famosas Reinvigorate Early Days Sufficiently

BBCHR


----------



## The Warrior

Big Ben could have rang.

YGFTR


----------



## tnflipper52

You'll get fitter try running

SSSGG


----------



## The Warrior

Someone sold Sam's golden goose.

RVSHE


----------



## treefork

Read verses so holiness emerges

HOOCH


----------



## The Warrior

H*ll only offers cruel heat.

FRESB


----------



## Tentacle Toast

For Real, Elisabeth....Serious Business

FSDRE


----------



## treefork

Freedom still deserves relentless effort

TACOS


----------



## tnflipper52

Take all communists out systematically.

DDPPA


----------



## The Warrior

Donnie didn't pay proper attention.

LSITB


----------



## treefork

Last soldier in the bunker

DUDES


----------



## The Warrior

Didn't use drugs enough Saturday.

ILLJH


----------



## treefork

Illinois laws limit justifiable hobbies

FIGHT


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Flings In Georgia Harbour Typhus

WRYPO


----------



## The Warrior

William raised your pay, Ollie.

SAWDE


----------



## treefork

Send a wire direct express

BOAST


----------



## The Warrior

Bring over a slingshot target.

ECMOL


----------



## treefork

Election candidates mumble out loud

ZOOIE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Zithromax Occluded Ollie's Internal Estuaries

BATLP


----------



## The Warrior

Bought a trailer like Pauls.

HYBDE


----------



## treefork

Henry yields before driving erratically

BOXES


----------



## The Warrior

Bring only x-ray exam sheets.

LPOMH


----------



## treefork

Let police officers manage highways

PIZZA


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Please Incapacitate Zed's Zamboni ASAP

DKSFI


----------



## tnflipper52

Donkey Kong stir fries imagination.

BPEXS


----------



## The Warrior

Billing perplexes even Xaviera's senses.

FRIED


----------



## treefork

Frank reads into educational dilemmas

FROST


----------



## Tentacle Toast

F*cking Rose On Soft Terra

WASUP


----------



## treefork

Washing a sail under pressure

QUAKS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Quasars Undetected Astound Knighted Scientists

CUTNS


----------



## The Warrior

Can't use the new slingshot.

EMLCA


----------



## tnflipper52

Enter my lair Cathy Allen

HHWWR


----------



## treefork

Have happy women wear red

JERKS


----------



## The Warrior

Jerking eventually requires kinky sex.

UNFTC


----------



## treefork

Understanding new function takes control

QZROX


----------



## The Warrior

Quit zapping Ron's only x-ray.

BSRRA


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Brianna Savores Rump Rubbing Action

FHDGL


----------



## The Warrior

Feds have drained Groom Lake.

TBFMG


----------



## treefork

Terrified bums forage making garbage

QUAIN


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Qualified Undergraduates Are Initially Nervous

LYENS


----------



## treefork

Lion young eventually need safety

BOZOS


----------



## tnflipper52

Barack Obama zipped outrageous statements

SLKDJ


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Skiing Like Kids Down Juras

KSHDE


----------



## tnflipper52

Keynoting statements help debunk errors

URSGI


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Under Representation Secures Government Interests

POIKN


----------



## treefork

Pour oil in kiln now

IPASS


----------



## The Warrior

I plinked a slingshot Saturday.

OLDER


----------



## treefork

Only leave door exits reversed

BLAST


----------



## The Warrior

Built less ash slingshots today.

IMGYN


----------



## treefork

Imagine making girls yell nightly

SPOKZ


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sniper Positions Out Killing Zambians

ASADE


----------



## tnflipper52

All socialists are demon empowered TTGGV


----------



## treefork

Taliban terrorist generate gross violence

EVILS


----------



## The Warrior

Every villain is leaving soon.

EMHCA


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Engorged Mammaries Help Calm Anxiety

ARTAH


----------



## treefork

America regards threats as hazards

WRENK


----------



## The Warrior

We raided entire new kingdoms.

BSIMC


----------



## treefork

Bold soldiers in Marine Corp

QOOZE


----------



## The Warrior

Quietly, Ollie oozed zit emissions.

REVOB


----------



## treefork

Rebels enter violently on board

ZQIEE


----------



## The Warrior

Zach quotes it every evening.

DALOP


----------



## treefork

Deliver Apple laptops on priority

ZEUSS


----------



## tnflipper52

Zeal equals unlimited spiritual success AAATT


----------



## treefork

American airlines accepts token tickets

BUZZS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Buddhists Undermines Zenith's Zenlike Simplicity

WGFRY


----------



## The Warrior

We got fried rice yesterday.

KLOPE


----------



## treefork

Kernels lay on plates easy

EXITS


----------



## The Warrior

Evan;s xeroxing it tonight Sam.

DYNKK


----------



## treefork

Dangerous young northerners kayak Kentucky

WEKQA


----------



## The Warrior

We encountered kings quoting Aesop.

ZQXMC


----------



## tnflipper52

Zealot quran xenophobes mock Christians.

UUFFM


----------



## The Warrior

Upper udders frequently feel magnificent.

WASNO


----------



## tnflipper52

Wandering aborigines seldom neglect outlanders

BQOSH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Baking Quish On Saturday's Host

UTRSF


----------



## tnflipper52

Underlying truths renounce superficial facts.

IIRRB


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Indescribable Irrelevancy Revokes Reason blatantly

PIJCV


----------



## The Warrior

Primping is just causing vanity.

SPEBE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sevent Percent Engage Bachelors Erroneously

SKDBD


----------



## The Warrior

Someone kicked Don's bird dead.

JIMPS


----------



## tnflipper52

Justice is mainly political satire.

OORRC


----------



## The Warrior

Only Ollie remembered Ray Charles.

SHUBT


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Shed Hours Under Bartering Talisman

TYSJD


----------



## The Warrior

Tried your simple jelly, Denise.

EOANV


----------



## treefork

Extra ohms amplifies new voltage

STORZ


----------



## The Warrior

Someone took our regular zeppelin.

GHJVA


----------



## tnflipper52

Glory hallelujah Jesus victory assured HHTTX


----------



## treefork

Heaven help the tormented Xavier

GROOV


----------



## The Warrior

Get rid of old vestiges.

YHNSR


----------



## All Buns Glazing

You haughty northerner snooty rapscallion.

Glaze


----------



## treefork

Gay little Aussie zealously enthusiastic

OSMAC


----------



## The Warrior

Operatives somehow missed a contract.

XOZTY


----------



## treefork

Xanthan oxidizes zinc titrations yellow

ZOOID


----------



## The Warrior

Zeus overtly operated in Ditki.

WAGON


----------



## treefork

Wiggle a giant orange nightcrawler

GILLS


----------



## The Warrior

Going is less likely, Sam.

OLEMU


----------



## treefork

Oil lamps emit muted ultraviolet

YOUNG


----------



## The Warrior

Your offer urges new growth.

CLOPD


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cunning Little Orphans Pilfer Donuts

DIASP


----------



## tnflipper52

Dogmatic idealizations aspire subintelligitur perceptions.

LMNOP


----------



## treefork

Like minds never operate peculiarly

MACKS


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Make a catapult kids, seriously.

GREAT


----------



## treefork

Give respect even after teasing

LAMPS


----------



## Btoon84

Love all my precious slingshots!
PJDUK


----------



## treefork

Please just drive up Klondike

ZEUSS


----------



## The Warrior

Zack eventually used Sam's slingshot.

REQAM


----------



## treefork

Renegades enter quietly around midnight

MOOSE


----------



## The Warrior

Minions operating overtly soon engaged.

OSINA


----------



## treefork

Orange soda is nice always

ZIQUE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Zion Is Quite Unreachable, Ed

BSGSG


----------



## treefork

Being social gives seniors gratitude

KQOOL


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Killings Quintessential; Our Overpowering Lust

LSHFI


----------



## The Warrior

Lester shouldn't have false identification.

TYMWA


----------



## treefork

Try your mango with apple

OQARZ


----------



## The Warrior

Our quesadillas are really zesty.

BEBSA


----------



## tnflipper52

Broasted elk bests sauteed antelope

QUIET


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Queues Undoubtedly Interrupt "Everyman" Thinking

XQZQV


----------



## The Warrior

Xerxes quit zapping Quentins vehicle.

JUGRD


----------



## treefork

Justice usually gravitates raw decisions

FEZZQ


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fatally Engaging Zygapophysis Zone Quietly

SLJHD


----------



## tnflipper52

Silence lends jackals hunting diligence

COCKY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Competition Outdone; Cunningly Kicked you

YUPER


----------



## treefork

Yell until people eat ribs

VMSUY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Videos Mar Sultry Underdressed Youth

TTITM


----------



## tnflipper52

Tentacle Toast is the master

SYTTF


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Aw shucks, buddy....

Spectacular, Youthfully Terrific Tnflipper Fifty-two...

WODHY


----------



## treefork

Which old dude has youth

QEZRE

Oh ya. Get a room you two guys!


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Queens Extol Zloty's Reasonable Exchange

EKALD

...well maybe if ther were more T's & F's, & less Z's & Q's in your posts you could join in the love too! LoL...


----------



## The Warrior

Everyone knows a little dummy.

LEDTR


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Little effect determined twisting really

TROLL


----------



## treefork

Trolling rots our laughter likability

SIZLE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Silently Imbibing Zenith's Light Ephemerally

JGWKG


----------



## treefork

Jiggly girls wear kickin garb

AEIOU


----------



## tnflipper52

Alaskan Eskimos initiative outlandish undertakings GHOST


----------



## tnflipper52

Alaskan Eskimos initiative outlandish undertakings GHOST


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Geoduck hunts only silly trolls

HRAWK


----------



## The Warrior

He ran a weary kingdom

YUPMS


----------



## tnflipper52

Your underlying prognosis makes sense.

UDDER


----------



## treefork

Unusual dogs dig ever relentlessly

GASDF


----------



## The Warrior

Got a sexy date Friday.

KOFES


----------



## treefork

Keep on fighting every second

SNOOS


----------



## The Warrior

Slingshots need only outstanding shooters. (which I am not, haha)

HJDSN


----------



## tnflipper52

Henry Jackson delivered soggy noodles.

QUAKE


----------



## treefork

Questionable undertakings always kill expectations

AMMOS


----------



## The Warrior

A mighty man owns slingshots.

OGRES


----------



## tnflipper52

outlandish gestures reap erotic services

URIAH


----------



## The Warrior

Ugly Rachel is a hoot.

LDEIT


----------



## treefork

Little deeds expressed in truth

WEEPS


----------



## The Warrior

Warring enemies eventually paused shooting.

RVALF


----------



## tnflipper52

Rusty valves always leak fluid

OGRES


----------



## treefork

On great rides everyone sings

SACKS


----------



## The Warrior

Samantha always craves kinky sex.

AXMOR


----------



## The Warrior

Did the kinky sex reference kill the 5 Letter Game, haha?

A xylophone maker once rallied.

TREDS


----------



## rockslinger

Teddy Roosevelt eventually did slingshots.

USECR


----------



## tnflipper52

Until slings everyone chucked rocks

OOTTC


----------



## The Warrior

Others often take the car.

REBDO


----------



## rockslinger

Realize every boy doesn't obey.

qpzmg


----------



## The Warrior

Quit posting Zena's mammaries, George.

HIDNE


----------



## treefork

Help individuals design new enterprises

GOOFY


----------



## The Warrior

Get off our f***ing yard.

UJMFR


----------



## treefork

Uranus,Jupiter, Mars, fully revolving

DUESH


----------



## The Warrior

Donald used everyone's slingshot holder.

OSMPE


----------



## treefork

On some missions personnel expire

FUDGE


----------



## Btoon84

Friendly Unicorns Develop Gastric Encephalopathy

PWYFM


----------



## tnflipper52

Pray when you find money GGFFW


----------



## treefork

Go get french fried wedges

BEACH


----------



## The Warrior

Bought everyone a cool hat.

TEBSO


----------



## treefork

Take extra buoys sailing overseas

BUGER


----------



## The Warrior

Bob usually gets enough rest.

PRMYA


----------



## treefork

Premature resting make yawning active

DISHS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Destabilized Isotopes Sure Hinder Safety

BDVWY


----------



## treefork

Big dudes voice without yelling

VIVAS


----------



## The Warrior

Vexatious inbreds vigorously attacked Saturday.

FEAVC


----------



## treefork

Fear evolves at violent confrontations

PSEUD


----------



## The Warrior

Please send everyone used diapers.

TREFD


----------



## treefork

Thanks regarding every fowarded developement

SANTA


----------



## tnflipper52

Secrets always negate the answers KITES


----------



## treefork

Knots increase tightness every second

BALLS


----------



## The Warrior

Betting always lessens Larry's salary.

IODYE


----------



## treefork

Interest on dollar yields extensively

PIXEL


----------



## treefork

Please inspect x-ray envelopes later.

APPLE


----------



## The Warrior

A player places less emphasis.

IMFRE


----------



## treefork

Imagine making friends really easy

KELLY


----------



## The Warrior

King Edward looks like you.

UJNFS


----------



## treefork

Uranus just needs four suns

BEAST


----------



## treefork

View attachment 37174


----------



## tnflipper52

Bring every available slingshot tomorrow

FORKS


----------



## treefork

Friends on roids kick stools

WATER


----------



## tnflipper52

When all tigers eat run

RULER


----------



## treefork

Rebels usually linger expressing rage

BLACK


----------



## The Warrior

Big leaders are creating kingdoms.

YHESD


----------



## tnflipper52

Yesterday Harry entered South Dakota

COLTS


----------



## treefork

Cash on layaway to save

BOOST


----------



## The Warrior

Bring over our slingshot tubes.

LITCA


----------



## treefork

Living in the central altitude.

HAWKS!!!


----------



## tnflipper52

Has any warrior killed snakes

NEVER


----------



## The Warrior

Nobody ever vended enough rice.

ECSMH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Eternally Charismatic Sommeliers Maintain Harmony

DAFGS


----------



## treefork

Dudes always [email protected]#$ girls savagely

TRAGIC


----------



## tnflipper52

The rules are going imminently crazy (6) letters?

DREAM


----------



## treefork

Drugs really escalate american memories

TYPOS


----------



## tnflipper52

Try yellow paint on Sunday

DAZED


----------



## treefork

David and Zeus enter damnation

MIXER


----------



## The Warrior

Mindy is x-raying Evan's remains.

ODUNC


----------



## treefork

Overly dramatizing usually negates confidence

SPANK


----------



## The Warrior

Someone painted another new kitchen.

DSEBA


----------



## tnflipper52

Did someone eat bad apples?

SALAD


----------



## treefork

Shoot all lead at dawn

BREAK


----------



## tnflipper52

Being right equates awesome knowledge

RUGER


----------



## treefork

Read until good education reveals

MATCH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Misguided Approaches To Clench Hope

CSUSK


----------



## treefork

Casualty scenarios usually simulate kills.

GOALS


----------



## orcrender

Great outlook always living simply.

TRAYS


----------



## treefork

Teaching respect always yields satisfaction

FUNKY


----------



## libel

Finger up nearly kills you

SPLIT


----------



## treefork

Saying please lessens initial trouble

DUDES


----------



## tnflipper52

Dirty underwesr does evoke stench YOUTH


----------



## treefork

Yell out until truth hails

PRIDE


----------



## The Warrior

Powerful raiders invaded Druidian enclaves.

REMNA


----------



## treefork

Remembering every memory needs attention

WITCH


----------



## tnflipper52

Why is the coyote howling?

AZURE


----------



## The Warrior

All zoo's use real elephants.

OKSWA


----------



## treefork

Only kill swamp water alligators

PREYS


----------



## f00by

People realize every year stinks.

STINK


----------



## treefork

Start thinking in Northern Korean

BOAST


----------



## f00by

Brain often accesses stupid thoughts

BRAIN


----------



## libel

Batman rarely attacks in nude

FISHN


----------



## tnflipper52

Flying into storms hinders navigation

KIDDO


----------



## libel

Kissing indiscriminately distributes dirt orally

AMPLE


----------



## f00by

Absinthe makes people love everything.

ZEBRA


----------



## treefork

Zoo's enclose big red antelope

MYTHS


----------



## f00by

Many youths that have suffered

SUPER


----------



## treefork

Sell under proper entrepreneurial regulations

FLAME


----------



## f00by

Fraudulent librarians attack municipal engineers!

CHALK


----------



## treefork

City hall lacks kinetics

THERA


----------



## tnflipper52

The hatred emits racial allegatons

RETRY


----------



## libel

Rear emissions taste really yogurty

ANGEL


----------



## tnflipper52

Any negligence generates elaborate lawsuits

FROCK


----------



## treefork

Falling rocks overhead can kill

RADIO


----------



## Jaximus

Really awesome dinosaurs in outfits

BINGO


----------



## f00by

treefork said:


> City hall lacks kinetics
> 
> THERA


u cheated! 

Benji is not going out

CHEAT


----------



## libel

Cheaters hiding everywhere Attack them

COLON


----------



## tnflipper52

Creative opinions leave old notions

STARS


----------



## Jaximus

Supreme tacos are really scary.

TIRES


----------



## treefork

Toilets in restaurants emit stink

NERDS


----------



## tnflipper52

Negligent errors require detailed survelance

GLADE


----------



## treefork

Getting laid always demands energy

CARRY


----------



## f00by

Careful astronauts rarely run youthcamps

CAGEY


----------



## treefork

f00by said:


> Careful astronauts rarely run youthcamps
> 
> CAGEY


U cheated youth camp is two separate words :neener:

Can angry girls evolve yearly

CARMA


----------



## The Warrior

Can anyone really make amends?

ILDER


----------



## tnflipper52

Innocent little devils endur righteousness

BLAST


----------



## f00by

treefork said:


> f00by said:
> 
> 
> 
> Careful astronauts rarely run youthcamps
> 
> CAGEY
> 
> 
> 
> U cheated youth camp is two separate words :neener:
> 
> Can angry girls evolve yearly
> 
> CARMA
Click to expand...

I can legally hyphen  

Beam Lasers Attack Station Tower

TROLL


----------



## All Buns Glazing

f00by said:


> TROLL


They really offend little ladies

TRAMP


----------



## treefork

Terrorism really affected most people

FLAME


----------



## tnflipper52

Following liberals allows misguided efforts

BIKES


----------



## treefork

Bereavement involves kindness expressing sorrow

BOOYA


----------



## tnflipper52

Body odor often yields anger

YEARN


----------



## treefork

Yellow eyes are really nauseous

SHADE


----------



## tnflipper52

Some hackers are duffers evermore

FLATS


----------



## treefork

Flying low at timed sequence

STRIKE


----------



## tnflipper52

Simple things really irritate kooky egos (that's six) shame shame on you.

KNOLL


----------



## treefork

Knowledge never opens lasting love

DUESH


----------



## Jaximus

Deadly unicorns eat stupid humans.

TIGER


----------



## treefork

Tell ignorant girls every remark

BRAIN


----------



## f00by

Belief ruins all inquisitive nutters

KNUTS


----------



## treefork

Kangaroos never understand the strategy

HOOKA


----------



## Jaximus

Heck, old Oscar killed Alex.

PARTS


----------



## tnflipper52

Party animals rarely try sober

SOBER


----------



## f00by

Sputnik orbits beyond earth radar

Radar


----------



## treefork

Rebels attack devastating all resistance

FLAGS


----------



## tnflipper52

Farts leave a gagging stench

SMELL


----------



## Jaximus

Sydney melted Earl's little lark.

BLAST


----------



## tnflipper52

Being last always seems tasteless

LOSER


----------



## treefork

Lonely old soldiers earn respect

BLAME


----------



## Jaximus

Big lakes are my emu.

TWIST


----------



## treefork

Tainted water is so toxics

Dukes


----------



## flipgun

David usually kills evil squirrels

smirk


----------



## Jaximus

Salad merely irritates Ron's kite.

SALAD


----------



## treefork

Sail across lake at dawn

WITCH


----------



## tnflipper52

What is the catch here

PIXIE


----------



## treefork

Please inspect xrays in exams

VOICE


----------



## Jaximus

Violins only incite catastrophic entropy.

SWARM


----------



## tnflipper52

Sherrie wants all rich men

TWIST


----------



## Jaximus

Tomorrow we incinerate someone terrible. (probably Sherrie)

QUAKE


----------



## tnflipper52

Quests usually awaken keen efforts

RADIO


----------



## Jaximus

Random attacks destroy infrastructure, Oprah.

DEMON


----------



## treefork

Devils emerge masking our nice

GRILLS


----------



## Jaximus

Godzilla roars involve lightning launching spectacles. That's too many letters.

MUCHO


----------



## tnflipper52

Military ultimatums create headstrong opposition

YEITI


----------



## Jaximus

You eventually inhabit the implosion.

CHUMP


----------



## treefork

Cut ham till many puke

MYBAD


----------



## tnflipper52

My yearnings become absolute distractions

PEPSI


----------



## Jaximus

People eat people, Sam. Ick.

YUMMY


----------



## treefork

Yani usually makes men yawn

SOAPS


----------



## flipgun

Some old adults play scrabble.

stash


----------



## Jaximus

Starship Troopers absolutely secured hedonism.

RIFLE


----------



## flipgun

Robert is finally learning existentialism.

SLIME


----------



## Jaximus

Sarah likes it mostly... exaggerated.

BLAME


----------



## f00by

Brocolli lacks a meaty experience

ROPES


----------



## tnflipper52

Really old people experience senility

CLIFF


----------



## treefork

Can lever increase friction fulcrum

BOOST


----------



## tnflipper52

Beginning October outdoor shooting's terrific

NOOBS


----------



## Jaximus

No one observes bobblehead Sundays.

CLOWN


----------



## f00by

Cadaver leaves office with nightgown

DEATH


----------



## Jaximus

DON'T EAT ALL THE HATS!

WATCH


----------



## tnflipper52

Which alien took Charlie's hat

FIRST


----------



## Jaximus

Frank, if remembrance serves true.

CROCK


----------



## f00by

Charlie realized old caps kill

Kluge


----------



## treefork

Kangaroos leap until gasping extensively

TOWEL


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Torn Out With Evil Lament

GRHST

(Congrats on the match-lighting there, Treefork! I'm gone a month, & look what I miss...)


----------



## Jaximus

Gary really hates Sasquatch tipping.

HAIRY


----------



## treefork

Have all information ready yearly

THANK

( thanks T.T.)


----------



## Jaximus

Tuna happens, Andrea. No kidding.

BARGE


----------



## treefork

Benevolence a rare great entity

SULFUR


----------



## Jaximus

Systematically unified libations for unanimous reception.

WORDS


----------



## tnflipper52

Witty oration renders dummies speechless

AMISH


----------



## Jaximus

Amish? Man, I slurp ham!

SLURP


----------



## treefork

Slingshot lights usually require practice

LIGHT


----------



## Jaximus

Luminous ignitions get hot, treefork.

POWER


----------



## treefork

Pull over when everyone requests

STICK


----------



## Jaximus

Stop talking in Chinese, Kenny.

FOLKS


----------



## treefork

Fly over like kites soaring

PRIZE


----------



## Btoon84

Prince Rupert insults zebras everyday

PILOT


----------



## treefork

Place in left outer tray

FLAME


----------



## Jaximus

Four letters are much easier.

BURNS


----------



## tnflipper52

Brightness usually ruins night sight

CREAM


----------



## Jaximus

Cream? Really? Eat a manatee.

ROGER


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Running Over Gangsters Exasperatingly Resisting

WNDKS


----------



## treefork

Weather north delivers killer storms

Vowel


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Vestiges Of Worlds Envelope Lithospheres

IOEAY


----------



## tnflipper52

Victory obcessed women entail logic

BRASS


----------



## Jaximus

Boiled rattlesnake aroma stinks severely.

SNAKE


----------



## treefork

Interest on earnings are yeilding

Champ


----------



## f00by

Carnage has a morbid purpose.

Stout


----------



## treefork

Steam trains only use tracks

MARTY


----------



## Btoon84

Marty always refuses to yodel. 
PINES


----------



## treefork

Please inspect new envelopes safely

BUDDY


----------



## Btoon84

Brandon Unearths Dormant Dinosaurs Yearly
POOCH


----------



## treefork

Press on only calling help

Tease


----------



## tnflipper52

Trying every angle saves effort

TROVE


----------



## treefork

Telling really old verbal expressions

YAHOO


----------



## tnflipper52

You always hate offensive odor

POPPY


----------



## Jaximus

Poor old Paul. Psychic yak.

YAKKY


----------



## treefork

Yellow apples kill kangaroos yearly

DROZY


----------



## Jaximus

Drive right over zamboni yander.

PSYCH


----------



## tnflipper52

Patty screamed "yikes" causing havoc

FIRTH


----------



## treefork

First in red take honor

POSTS


----------



## f00by

Paul often steals toilet seats

Jocks


----------



## Jaximus

Jolly old crock kind soil.

BLAMM


----------



## treefork

Believe little allegorical messages momentarily

SMACK


----------



## tnflipper52

Soft marshmellow and caramel kick

JACKS


----------



## treefork

Jumping along,cruising kangaroos soar

pushs


----------



## Jaximus

Possibly unusual sugar heap snacks.

CARDS


----------



## treefork

Can airplanes really dive slow

GRABS


----------



## Jaximus

Gargling raw aluminum beats starving.

SHAVE


----------



## treefork

Silver horses are very extinct

HOOPS


----------



## Jaximus

Honorary organ officers protect spleens.

ORGAN


----------



## tnflipper52

Octogon rings gather amazing Neanderthals

SMASH


----------



## treefork

Some men are such heroes

CARDS


----------



## Jaximus

Captain Ahab regards death snickering.

BRAND


----------



## treefork

Barbaric rebels attack new developements

LUCKY


----------



## Jaximus

Look up, Chuck! Koala yuk!

KOALA


----------



## treefork

Kindergartners on a learning adventure

TOAST


----------



## The Warrior

Take off and send Tom.

NUTTY


----------



## treefork

Never utilize the tenacious youth

GIRLS


----------



## tnflipper52

Generally Irish ruffians like stealing

BOSCH


----------



## Jaximus

Bacon or salad? Cured ham.

BACON


----------



## tnflipper52

Being absent can occur naturally

MELON


----------



## Jaximus

Married elephants look old now.

WRECK


----------



## treefork

Water reclamation experienced catastrophic kills

APPLE


----------



## Jaximus

Awesome pirates plunder literally everyone.

GHARR!


----------



## tnflipper52

Ghosts have always run rowdy

GHOUL


----------



## treefork

Ghost have only used laughter

JACKS


----------



## Jaximus

Jalapenos are certainly kicking sacks.

SACKS


----------



## tnflipper52

Shovelheads and cruisers kick start

REGAL


----------



## treefork

Rare encounters give all laughs

PEACH


----------



## Jaximus

Pineapple enriches a child's health.

FALSE


----------



## treefork

Find a lasting slingshot experience

CARDS


----------



## Jaximus

Crocodiles are really darn smart.

FLOOB


----------



## f00by

Flo loves overly obese babys

Flank


----------



## treefork

Feather light anchors need kindness

Clamp


----------



## Jaximus

f00by said:


> Flo loves overly obese babys


Is there a right amount of obese?

Chocolate lava almost makes pie.

PIESS


----------



## treefork

please investigate every single snack

TEACH


----------



## Jaximus

Today, eat all cherished heirlooms.

TODAY


----------



## tnflipper52

Tight overalls do annoy you

ANNOY


----------



## treefork

After neglecting needs over years

GLASS


----------



## Jaximus

Good luck at shooting stuff.

STUFF


----------



## treefork

Stay tuff under fierce fire

FOCUS


----------



## Jaximus

Fabulously off center umbrella salt.

GHOST


----------



## tnflipper52

Go home ornery stupid troll

PUPPY


----------



## Jaximus

Words hurt, flipper.... words hurt.

Pick up proprietary pickle yolk.

IGLOO


----------



## tnflipper52

Intel gathering lends optimum observation

SPIES


----------



## f00by

Soldiers parade in every street

Every


----------



## treefork

Every voice echoes rare yoldls

SPADE


----------



## 8mmslinger

some people are deliriously excitable

Triad


----------



## treefork

To rip is a disaster

SLICE


----------



## treefork

silly little ignorant cats expire

GOOSE


----------



## Jaximus

You can't.... can you do that?

Geologists organize oblivious survey exercises.

ROCKS


----------



## f00by

Remember, oblivious chickens kick spades.

Kicks


----------



## tnflipper52

Keenness is conveying kidding sarcasm

FROWN


----------



## Jaximus

Flowers rock on without nitrogen.

FLOWER


----------



## f00by

Fiendishly long ol' word enlightened reader.

Yards


----------



## treefork

Yellow apples really deserve sales

BIKES


----------



## f00by

Better ignite kerosene explosive shuttlecocks!

Random


----------



## treefork

rope anchors never demand overload memory

WENCH


----------



## Jaximus

f00by said:


> Better ignite kerosene explosive shuttlecocks!
> 
> Random


10X bonus for use of the word "shuttlecocks"!

Wizards echo nominally coherent harmony.

STAFF


----------



## tnflipper52

Simply toot a fast fart

DODGE


----------



## tnflipper52

Simply toot a fast fart

DODGE


----------



## Jaximus

Dark objects degrade general enjoyment.

PIZZA


----------



## ceedub

Partially initiated zig zag attempt BORED


----------



## Jaximus

Boxing often requires extreme dancing.

DANCE


----------



## treefork

Deliver a new changing event

QUIET


----------



## Jaximus

Quit utilizing inefficient exercise techniques.

JUICE


----------



## treefork

Jump until inital cardio expires

BOAST


----------



## ceedub

Betting on a slow turtle CAUSE


----------



## f00by

Carrots are unusually slender eating

Waist


----------



## Jaximus

Wombats are in Sara's trousers.

WOOPS


----------



## treefork

Wishing only on particular situations

SCORP


----------



## tnflipper52

Stop crowing over rotten pork

JUROR


----------



## treefork

Just use regular oil rarely

DUCES


----------



## tnflipper52

Do uncles carry extra soda

DROOP


----------



## Jaximus

Don't rinse out our pans.

SMASH


----------



## ceedub

Show me a sphincter hamster, FLAME


----------



## treefork

Fire licks at many exits

POKER


----------



## Jaximus

Pick on Kyle, everyone. RAAAR!

SCARY


----------



## tnflipper52

Singing canaries are really yellow

HIGHS


----------



## treefork

Heaven is great, he** sucks

KINGS


----------



## f00by

Kumquats in November: Gassy Stomach

GASSY


----------



## tnflipper52

Garlic and sage seasoning's yummy

LOTTO


----------



## f00by

Leave out the teak oil

Weary


----------



## Jaximus

Wild earwigs are rapping, yo!

EGRET


----------



## tnflipper52

Even great runners eventually tire

CORNY


----------



## treefork

Walter ears a reward yearly

RACES


----------



## Jaximus

Cornflakes or Robitussin never Yakuza.

NINJA!


----------



## f00by

Not in national jaximus association.

THERE ( should be one  )


----------



## treefork

Take honors entering rental enterprises

TAPER


----------



## Jaximus

treefork always plays extra rough.

ROUGH


----------



## treefork

Rebels on upper ground hide

CAPTA


----------



## Jaximus

Captain America predicts total anarchy.

SKULL


----------



## Btoon84

Some Kids Underestimate Literature Lectures

VERDI


----------



## Jaximus

Valiant experiments require disposable interns.

HELLO


----------



## treefork

Have extra ladders laid out

SUSHI


----------



## f00by

Superman ultimately shows his identity.

Shows


----------



## tnflipper52

Sometimes honesty only weens sorrow

WEENS


----------



## treefork

Walking east eventually nears south

SCORE


----------



## DougDynasty

Btoons One Ornery Badass Slinger. WTBKE


----------



## treefork

Where the bicycling kangaroos entertain

IRONS


----------



## tnflipper52

Internal reaction to nonsense satisfies

FICUS


----------



## treefork

Fishing is considered under ships

DUDES


----------



## f00by

David understands dudes express stupidity

FORZA


----------



## tnflipper52

Freedom of repression Zapata announced

EPOXY


----------



## DougDynasty

Every person oughta X-ray yearly. GHURT


----------



## treefork

Give help unless really traumatized

CARDS


----------



## tnflipper52

Creative articulation requires dedicated studying

CAIRN


----------



## treefork

Can a ignorant representitive negotiate

Woble


----------



## tnflipper52

Will obstinate buffoons learn ethics?

AHOLE


----------



## treefork

Ask how our layaway expires

DUFUS


----------



## f00by

Drunk, ugly f#%^king underage stupidity

Drams


----------



## tnflipper52

Dreams reveal all men's secrets

COUCH


----------



## treefork

Can our understanding children help

SWORD


----------



## tnflipper52

Stop whimpering over rotten dills

SKINS


----------



## treefork

Saving kangaroos is now sacred

DUMAS


----------



## f00by

Dawn under massive architectural structures

PICTS


----------



## tnflipper52

Proceeding into caves takes stamina.

ZIPPY


----------



## treefork

Zoos in Philly preview yaks

HAPPY


----------



## tnflipper52

Have a product people yearn

GAUGE


----------



## treefork

Give all underlings good earnings

BOOYA


----------



## f00by

Buying overly obscene yellow apricots

SCENE


----------



## treefork

Scenic coasts eventually near erosion

CHAMP


----------



## f00by

Coronary hemorrhaging and multiple punctures

MERGE


----------



## treefork

Making earnings require good expertise

STUPID


----------



## f00by

Stretchy, tight, underpants produce infertility; dumba$$.

TIGHT


----------



## treefork

Tightening inner grooves holds tension

PANZY


----------



## tnflipper52

Pay attention now zany yahoos

BENCH


----------



## projector101

BENCH

Bald eagles named Charles Harrison

KZYB


----------



## treefork

Kangaroo zoologist yell best

COUNT


----------



## tnflipper52

Collect only unusual natural treasure

ELBOW


----------



## treefork

Eat lettuce bowls on Wednesdays.

HOBYS

.


----------



## Btoon84

Hail Oprah Because You're Stupid
JHBIG


----------



## orcrender

John hated buying into game.

dretc


----------



## tnflipper52

dogs run especially toward cats

KITTY


----------



## treefork

Killing instinct takes training yearly

BLACK


----------



## Jaximus

Big leprechauns aren't completely kosher.

DORKS


----------



## tnflipper52

Do offensive ruffians kill squirrels?

ZOMBI


----------



## treefork

Zippers only make breaching impossible

SNAKE


----------



## tnflipper52

Samoan natives are killing eels

QUACK


----------



## treefork

Questions under attack can kill

AUTOS


----------



## f00by

All utilitarian turtles offer shelter

LOLCAT


----------



## treefork

6 letters

Little old Lithuanians can abolish terrorism

CARMA


----------



## f00by

Cars are really marketable accessories

TROLL


----------



## tnflipper52

try rolling out little lollipops

ARBYS


----------



## treefork

Trains roll on long lays

SMACK


----------



## tnflipper52

Sugar makes a crazy kitten

BAKED


----------



## treefork

Believe all kittens exist divinely

CARDS


----------



## f00by

Cats are really dumb sometimes.

STOUT


----------



## tnflipper52

Stupid trolls outwit usually themselves

ZILCH


----------



## treefork

Zebras in London come home

WATER


----------



## tnflipper52

Wave action transforms every reef

PLUMS


----------



## treefork

Please let underlings make statements

REBEL


----------



## tnflipper52

Rich evil babes ensnare lackies

FACTS


----------



## f00by

Fowl air causes tuberous sclerosis

LUNGS


----------



## treefork

Lovely Utopian nudist girls satisfy

SHOOT


----------



## Btoon84

Slingshots have opinions of Treefork. 
DDBAL


----------



## treefork

Devil dogs brag after launching

BOOYA


----------



## tnflipper52

Beer only obliterates your attitude.

BEERS


----------



## treefork

Big extraction evolutions require saws

APPLE


----------



## tnflipper52

All party people love entertainment

PERRY


----------



## treefork

Preferring extra rubber raft yolks

GREEN


----------



## tnflipper52

Greed renders every ego narcissistic

VIDEO


----------



## treefork

Vindictive individuals die early on

HAPPY


----------



## f00by

Hounds are pretty proud yellers

PROUD


----------



## treefork

Please respect our usual demands

UNION


----------



## tnflipper52

United Nations investigates ominous naughtiness

PABST


----------



## treefork

Preparing at best saves time

CENTS


----------



## tnflipper52

Central Europe nurtures talented shooters

CHINA


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Can't Hide In North America

KOREA


----------



## treefork

Well look who's back. It's Tentacle Toast

Kangaroos on roids express anger

TOAST


----------



## tnflipper52

Tentacle oatmeal and strawberry toast.

Where ya been dude? Cruising the Amazon or something? Welcome back.

GAMER


----------



## treefork

Give a man extra respect

TRIAL


----------



## f00by

Tribal rituals are always lame

RUGER


----------



## tnflipper52

Riots usually generate extreme rage

PAWNS


----------



## treefork

Praying actually will nullify sorrow

PEACE


----------



## tnflipper52

Practically everyone appreciates concerned effort

JACKS


----------



## treefork

Justifying actions can kill spirit

PRIDE


----------



## Withak

PRIDE

Petting rabid inbreds damages everyone

BOINK


----------



## tnflipper52

Bothering others is not kind

MILES


----------



## treefork

Making increasing liaisons expands sales

ZONES


----------



## tnflipper52

Zounds Olliver, never eat spinach

FASCO


----------



## treefork

Fasting at sundown can overload

WATER


----------



## f00by

When altering temperature, expect repercussions.

aioli


----------



## treefork

Alewife invaded our lake instantly

PRIZE


----------



## f00by

Past results invoke zoological experimentation.

HOOPY <- (frood)


----------



## treefork

Help our outcome praying yearly

FAITH


----------



## tnflipper52

fixing all inept traits helps

BLURT


----------



## treefork

Breathing life until resuscitation triumphs

BANDS


----------



## f00by

Band: Another non-descript, dull sound

GHOUL


----------



## treefork

Girls have our undivided love

GIRLS


----------



## tnflipper52

Generally idiots really lack sense

WOMAN


----------



## treefork

Wimps only make a nuisance

HORSE


----------



## tnflipper52

Helping others requires selfless esteem.

YAWNS


----------



## treefork

Yellow always wins next stage

SPADE


----------



## tnflipper52

Show patience and dedicated effort

WAXES


----------



## treefork

Willingly accepting Xerox expands sales

SCORP


----------



## f00by

Sales can occupy retail professionals

MOOCH


----------



## tnflipper52

Many old oddities contain history

VITAE


----------



## treefork

Vitality increases taking all enzymes
DRAMA


----------



## tnflipper52

Dolts rarely amass many awards

DWARF


----------



## treefork

Death warriors attack rear flanks

FISHS


----------



## f00by

Fishing in short hull sailboats

Sails


----------



## treefork

Slinging at irate little squirrels

LUNGS


----------



## tnflipper52

lingering unicorns nightly gaze stars

HAPPY


----------



## treefork

Have a preparedness plan yearly

TOAST


----------



## tnflipper52

The outdoors always seems tranquil

FRIED


----------



## treefork

Friends rejoice in enemies demise

FORUM


----------



## tnflipper52

Falling over rocks usually mutilates

MYLAR


----------



## treefork

Mysterious yetis lurk around rocks

Juice


----------



## Bard

Just use ice compresses early.

NURSE


----------



## tnflipper52

Never underestimate Ranger's strategic effects.

YAWNS


----------



## treefork

Yellow always winning new stages

BIKES


----------



## tnflipper52

Being illiterate kinda emits studying

TWANG


----------



## treefork

Tail wag alerts new game

APPLE


----------



## f00by

Ample perspective perplexes less educated

KILTS


----------



## Bard

Killing Irish laureates thrills Scots.

STOUT


----------



## treefork

Staying trained over using tools

Power


----------



## tnflipper52

Pressure only wears emotions raw

BRAYS


----------



## treefork

Bait really attracts yellow smelt

TACOS


----------



## The Warrior

Took a cab on Saturday.

IMDER


----------



## tnflipper52

Intelligent members deftly evade ranting

TWITS


----------



## treefork

Take water in tiny sips

JUDGE


----------



## tnflipper52

Jousting usually demands great energy

BUMPS


----------



## treefork

Bring us more personal soon

FLANK


----------



## tnflipper52

Feeling lame and not keen

STUMP


----------



## Hrawk

*S*top *T*alking *U*nless *M*any *P*refer

FTARD


----------



## Beanflip

Free to all race drivers.

SMART


----------



## treefork

Smart marksmen always require training

CHAMP


----------



## tnflipper52

Cialis helps all men perform 

DEALT


----------



## treefork

Dividing equally always lends trust

TRUST


----------



## Beanflip

Treefork rarely underperforms shooting tests.

Twerk


----------



## Btoon84

Treefork wears electric romp knockers!
GILGA


----------



## Beanflip

God, I love gargantuan ammo.

Water


----------



## treefork

Waking a tiger earns respect

Tiger


----------



## Beanflip

Treefork is grading every response.

EVERY


----------



## Btoon84

Enlarged Venomous Elks Rarely Yell
PUMPS


----------



## Beanflip

Professional ukulele musicians promote symphony's.

SCORE


----------



## tnflipper52

Shooting cans obviously requires eyesight

BLIND


----------



## treefork

Being lucky in new divisions

Shoot


----------



## Beanflip

Some hop off over there.

DRILL


----------



## tnflipper52

Devils rule in lower levels

DEVIL


----------



## treefork

Destroying every value internally lifelong

Youth


----------



## Btoon84

Young Orphans Underestimate Treefork's Heroism 
DAMAN


----------



## tnflipper52

Drinking ale makes anyone naughty

ANTIC


----------



## treefork

Delivering a mantel at noon

Btoon


----------



## tnflipper52

Being titanic onlookers often notice

DRUMS


----------



## Btoon84

Doctors Rarely Understand My Symptoms
HERPS


----------



## treefork

Helping everybody reach personal satisfaction

NASTY


----------



## Btoon84

Nuts Are Salty Tasty Yummy (cashews)
GERBS


----------



## treefork

Give everybody respect before serving

WHERE


----------



## tnflipper52

Weather here eventually rains evenly

QUALM


----------



## treefork

Questions usually allow lasting memories

BEACH


----------



## tnflipper52

Begin each attempt courageously hoping

URGED


----------



## treefork

Using red gives extra distinction

DOWNS


----------



## treefork

Dig out with new shovel

Apple


----------



## tnflipper52

Another problem provides little enthusiasm

OBAMA


----------



## treefork

Overtly breaking all mankind's aspirations

BEAST


----------



## tnflipper52

Barry easily asserts stringent tyranny

CHILD


----------



## treefork

Children have intelligence lying dormant

SMART


----------



## quarterinmynose

Some may artfully remain truant.

SHOCK


----------



## treefork

Shooting heroin on crack kills

TWEAK


----------



## quarterinmynose

Terrible weather encourages acquiring kerosene .

LAMPS


----------



## treefork

Lighting a match presents sacrifice

MATCH


----------



## quarterinmynose

Marty attacks timber's combustible hats.

DERBY


----------



## tnflipper52

Does everyone really buy yams?

BOXES


----------



## treefork

Bringing our xylophone expresses songs

BABYS


----------



## quarterinmynose

Bad ass blondes yodel sensually.

SWISS


----------



## treefork

Sasha wiggling is sexually seductive

DANCE


----------



## tnflipper52

Discussion and negotiation change everything

PUPPY


----------



## treefork

Please utilize prepared paper yearly

CHILD


----------



## The Warrior

Can have it later darlin'.

UNFRE


----------



## treefork

Usually new friends require empathy

MATCH


----------



## The Warrior

Might alter the cold heart.

LOPFN


----------



## Winnie

Love often potentiates family narratives.

WATPS


----------



## tnflipper52

Would all tailbacks please squat

UNITS


----------



## treefork

Utilizing new instruments takes savy

LAUGH


----------



## tnflipper52

Learning and understanding guides humans.

FACTS


----------



## treefork

Fixing a car takes savy

SHOOT


----------



## quarterinmynose

Single handedly overcoming outrageous tasks.

BRAVO


----------



## treefork

Bragging really aggravates victorious onlookers

HAPPY


----------



## tnflipper52

Have any people played Yahtzee

QUITE


----------



## treefork

Question until interest takes effect

KUDOS


----------



## Winnie

Kids understand different operating systems.


----------



## Winnie

SORRY


----------



## tnflipper52

So old rodeo riders yodel

ARBYS


----------



## treefork

Always restrain before yelling silliness

TRAIN


----------



## tnflipper52

Talk rationally and insult none

BLESS


----------



## treefork

Believing lessens every single sorrow

GLORY


----------



## The Warrior

George left our race yesterday.

LKDRE


----------



## tnflipper52

Last keg dawn rising everyone

HWRAK


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

How Would Rabid Aliens Kiss

FRANK


----------



## tnflipper52

Frankly rabid aliens nose kiss

SWEET


----------



## f00by

Sure we eat everything thankfully.

THANK


----------



## treefork

The household always needs kindness

SNIPE


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

tnflipper52 said:


> Frankly rabid aliens nose kiss
> 
> SWEET


BEST


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Sincerely Never Insult Peoples Ears

FLEAS


----------



## treefork

Foxy ladies easily advance sales

CUTIE


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Cloudy Until The Inclemency Ends

STORM


----------



## treefork

Sexy tease overtly roars manhood

BABES


----------



## tnflipper52

Beauty and brains equals success

SNIPS


----------



## treefork

Snow never impedes precision shooting

CRUSH


----------



## tnflipper52

Candy really ushers sugar highs

COMMA


----------



## treefork

Central operation manage many areas

LIGHT


----------



## Sunchierefram

Light infantry grenadiers humming tunes.
TRIAL


----------



## treefork

Teaching really involves a love

TEACH


----------



## f00by

Temporary exasperation after catching halibut 

FISHY


----------



## tnflipper52

Foraging inland secures healthy yield

FOXES


----------



## f00by

Flailing on xylophones; explosive sounds.

SOUND


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Stressed Out Under Neon Discourse

HSGAG


----------



## tnflipper52

His strength grows and grows

CHUTE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Chiding Hastily Unties Tethered Enthusiasm

DOJED


----------



## f00by

Dueling overly jealous educated douchbags

MOCKS


----------



## tnflipper52

Meticulous old coots kick sharply

ABOUT


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Anthem's Boisterous Overtures Undulating Thoraxs

PTFED


----------



## Sunchierefram

Point the fork end dair.
SOUTH


----------



## tnflipper52

Stop observing under the house

COUPE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Count On Understanding Personal Epiphanies

SLEAU


----------



## Sunchierefram

Stealthy lions eat antelopes undead. 
TATER


----------



## tnflipper52

Treason and trial entails retribution

LOCKS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lancing Overgrown Cysts Kinda Sucks

FIYUJ


----------



## treefork

Finding interested youth usually justifies

GRACE


----------



## Sunchierefram

Gray rabbits ate crazy eagles.
SUMAC


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sauntering Undaunted, Mick Adjusts Course

KDHDY


----------



## Sunchierefram

Kangaroo definitely hate decaying yams. 
BANJO


----------



## treefork

Karen delightfully hides, disguising youth

THANK


----------



## Sunchierefram

Gotta love posting at the same time.


----------



## tnflipper52

True heroes are not knaves

FIGHT


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Feigning Insight Garbles Honest Thought

ASTEK


----------



## tnflipper52

Another steak to each knucklehead

SAUCE


----------



## treefork

Shooting accurately usually congers expertise

SNIPE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sultry Nina Initiates Physical Encounters

SULTS


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Speaking Ultra Lispy Takes Skill

KILLS


----------



## treefork

Kangaroos invade lavish lands silently

WATER


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

What About Tripping Every Rascal


----------



## tnflipper52

And?


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Smiling, Anthony Never Does (...)

GSKZN


----------



## treefork

Grilling snails kills zygotes nicely

BANDS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Blatantly Advocating Nihilism Defies Sensibilities

GSJAK


----------



## treefork

Gift sending justifies a karma

SCOUT


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sternly Caressing Olga's Uterine Tissue

MIMLY


----------



## treefork

Making immediate modifications last year

PLANE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pryed Lock And Neatly Escaped

WEVTI


----------



## treefork

We envy very trivial interests

EXACT


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Even Xanthic Ariculatus' Can't Teleport

CAORT


----------



## treefork

Centering around orbital rotating turrets

SLING


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Self Loathing In Natural Grace

WEHGE


----------



## treefork

Working every holiday gets earnings

FARMS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Furious Americans Resent Meddling Spies

OKTIV


----------



## tnflipper52

Old kleptomaniacs treasure items voraciously

STUFF


----------



## treefork

Sad trolls under fortress fortifications

BANGS


----------



## The Warrior

Bought another new gun Saturday.

YNESI


----------



## tnflipper52

Youth never enjoys serious intellect.

WISER


----------



## treefork

Winning invokes serious envy regardless

GREEN


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Glorious Russian Escorts Envigorate Even Necrophiliacs

GLEWF


----------



## treefork

Give love especially when failing

DROWN


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Delusional Righteousness Obliterates Wrought Nepotism

FLOGR


----------



## treefork

Fishing lakes on good referrals

PEACE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Please Excuse All Criminal Evidence

ACROM


----------



## treefork

Ask candidly regarding our morals

WEIGH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

With Everyone In Grief, Hope

MANDI


----------



## treefork

Mandatory answers need descriptive information

ZEBRA


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Zealots Engage Blithering Representatives Acromoniously

SEFDQ


----------



## treefork

Sales earning finally deliver quotas

SANDS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sacrificing All Nature Disservices Survival

WXAFG


----------



## tnflipper52

wandering xebec amasses foreign goods

ITALY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Incongruous Triangles Admonish Linear Y-axis

SEPMW


----------



## tnflipper52

Sealing each parchment means weatherproofing

WAXED


----------



## treefork

Will an xray exhibit distress

DOGGY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dereliction Of Glitchy Government Yammering

SLAHD


----------



## treefork

Sexy ladies always have desire

HOTIE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Helplessly Overcome Through Internal Exuberance

DIPLO


----------



## treefork

Developing initial plans lessens oversights

HAPPY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Haphazard Archery Paralyzes People Yelling

WANTO


----------



## treefork

Wizards answer, never telling o gars

WISHS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Without Instigation, Sam Hates Sausage

DPIMA


----------



## treefork

Drones promise immediate mail access

DRONE


----------



## GrayWolf

Doesn't realize oppression never ends

HOPES


----------



## treefork

Have our people enter safely

DARTS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Don't Alter Real Tiger Skin

FEGDI


----------



## treefork

Federal emergencies get direct investigation

SCAMS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Some Can Always Mediate Scandal

SMACS


----------



## treefork

Slingshot making allows can shoots

PLINK


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Police Love Indiscriminate Nasal Knockings

PIGKL


----------



## treefork

Protecting innocent girls kindles love

HEROS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hoping Everyone Remembers Our Starting

DCLRT


----------



## treefork

Developing constitutional law requires trials

TRIAL


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Treason Results In Acquiring Logic

SADST


----------



## treefork

Support a demonstration stopping tyrany

WESTS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Without EVERYONES Involvement, Tyranny Survives

RISUP


----------



## The Warrior

Rises in sales usually pays. (duh)

IRBDA


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Iridium's Radioactivity Begets Disastrous Ammunition

TKIJT


----------



## treefork

Tiny kangaroos initiating jumping tendancies

REBEL


----------



## tnflipper52

Repetitive effort builds excellent lats

FIVES


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Forever In Venus' Eternal Starshine

JUPTR


----------



## treefork

Just utilize prepared training regimes

WEIGH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

When Everyone In Gym Hollered

UTQAE


----------



## treefork

Use trains quietly after escaping

AFTER


----------



## The Warrior

Always fun to eat raisins.

NSIVS


----------



## treefork

New shooters initiate very slowly

RANCH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Removing A$$hats Now Creates Harmony

FEDRA


----------



## treefork

Fishing every derby requires availability

STUNS


----------



## tnflipper52

Stop talking until nuns sing

ALERT


----------



## treefork

Alerting leaves emergency resources time

SAVES


----------



## tnflipper52

Swords allow Vandals easy stealing

LOOTS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Salute All Veteran's Everyday Service

QKSHO


----------



## The Warrior

Quiety, Ken stealthily hunted otters.

THNEO


----------



## Tentacle Toast

That onerous Newly Elected Official

WASPY


----------



## treefork

Worthy adversaries save pennies yearly

PENNY


----------



## The Warrior

Pirates entered near New York.

SIMCR


----------



## treefork

Similar interest make companionship real

BUDDY


----------



## The Warrior

Betty ultimately didn't date you.

HYEBA


----------



## treefork

Hide young. Especially before ambush.

YOUNG


----------



## The Warrior

You obviously use new gear.

TMEWA


----------



## treefork

Training meticulously eventually wins awards

AWARD


----------



## The Warrior

Acting was a real drag.

ENJIU


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Everything nearly jams it up
SMIRK


----------



## The Warrior

Sam's mom is real kinky.

WLSEA


----------



## treefork

Walking leisurely saves early atrophy

WALKS


----------



## The Warrior

Women always like kinky sex. (sorry, you're making it too easy, haha 0

OLVYN


----------



## treefork

Only lonely virgins yearn nightly

VOLVO


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Vivacious, Opulently Lustrous Vixens ovulate

CUNLS


----------



## The Warrior

Caves ultimately need less spelunking.

SIOFD


----------



## treefork

Sit in opposing forward direction

QUEST


----------



## The Warrior

Quit using everyone's sheet test.

OPREW


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Oi! Please rent every warehouse! 
PFSAS


----------



## The Warrior

Polly forgot sugar and saffron.

LDMTB


----------



## treefork

Little demons make troubled brethren.

ANGEL


----------



## The Warrior

A nice girl evokes laughter.

ENGUN


----------



## treefork

Every new guy usually nags

BOZOS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bhuddists Orrate Zen Of Selflessness
DAGWD


----------



## treefork

Dogs attack goats with disease

KOOKY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Kevin Obviously Ordered Kendra's Yaz

ASLII


----------



## treefork

A salesman lies in improvisation

KAYAK


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ketamine Alters Your Abilities, Kyle

POJOT


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Papery Old Jazzmen Often Tinker


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mrs. Clever Moniker said:


> Papery Old Jazzmen Often Tinker


...go on...


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

OOOPS


----------



## treefork

:hmm:


----------



## treefork

Ovaries only operate presenting silliness

BOOYA


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Boys Only Ogle Young Asses

PURSE


----------



## treefork

Pleasing usually requires sensual entry

OHYES


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

hahahahahahaha!!

Only Hustlers Yield Easy Snatches

HUZAH


----------



## treefork

Hombres using Zoloft are happy

AMLBJ


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

All Men Love Blue Jeans 

CLIPA


----------



## treefork

Candy licking is preferred always

TYPON


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mrs. Clever Moniker said:


> All Men Love Blue Jeans
> 
> CLIPA


As much to look at as to wear 

The Young Pussycat Outruns Neighbors

(this is MUCH cleaner than what originally came to mind. You're welcome, mods.)

COYTL


----------



## The Warrior

Cake often yields too little.

LOINF


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Loosening Ones Inhibitions Never Fails

BLARG


----------



## The Warrior

Breaded lobsters are really good.

PRNDA


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Polite Redheads Never Die Alone

FRAME (sorry guys, I get so distracted by how Clever my 5 letter responses Are I keep forgetting to add my own  )


----------



## treefork

Falsely remarking alludes many enemies

SMART


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Silly Monsters Aren't Really Trying

WASPS


----------



## treefork

Woman and sales present savagery

CRAZY


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Carefully Re-examine And Zap Yourself

SILLY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sortie In Lilacs Loosens Yourself

GIMNV


----------



## treefork

Girls initiate many new visions

Lucky


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lance Undertakes Chasing Kites Yonder

SUDZI


----------



## treefork

Shooting usually developes zen interests

Forms


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Frogs Often Rush Most Sneakily

DAZED (you people and your Z's  )


----------



## Tentacle Toast

"YOU PEOPLE?!"

Diggin' Anything Zesty Every Day

ZUESY


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Zeus Usually Emits Sizeable Yodels

DITZY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Disastrous Incantations Tank Zanzibarian Youth

WITEL P


----------



## treefork

Deputies Insert tazers, zapping youth

TAZER


----------



## Tentacle Toast

True, All Zionists Evade Righteousness

DURGS


----------



## treefork

Digging up ruins goes slow

BARKS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bellowing Actors Remark Kowtowing Stars

CYNYT


----------



## treefork

Counting years, never yielding tears

TEARS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

treefork said:


> Counting years, never yielding tears
> TEARS


Wow Treefork, that's pretty frickin' profound...nice man, shear poetry.

Treefork Emits Astoundingly Resolute Sentiments

WOWED


----------



## tnflipper52

Wild old women enjoy danish

PASTE


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Pastry Always Satisfies The Emptiness

YUMMY


----------



## treefork

Yellow usually makes me yawn

LOBBY


----------



## ndspecial

Larry Opens Beach Ball Yoga

GISOW


----------



## The Warrior

George is skiing on water.

SWMIB


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Shy Women Motivate Introverted Boys

JOVET


----------



## ndspecial

Joel On Veitnamese Eating Tour

JAHTS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Jihadists Always Hate To Survive

WIOPS


----------



## tnflipper52

Wonder if old people snort

MUNCH


----------



## BrotherDave

Much ugliness never chagrined Hitler

VEDAY


----------



## treefork

Victory expressed , delivering a yell

SHOUT


----------



## tnflipper52

Should heathens outlaw underhanded tactics

SNIPE


----------



## treefork

Sending new information prepares expeditions

TECHS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tillandsias Enhance Certain Horticulturalist's Situations

ORCHD


----------



## treefork

Open registration can help distribution

SHIRT


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Skirt Hiking Invites Rampant Touching

FONDL


----------



## treefork

Focusing on new developmental levels

ABCDE


----------



## BrotherDave

Able Boys Can Decipher Encryption

SPIES


----------



## The Warrior

Someone please identify everyone's slingshot.

RNHAC


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Registered Nurses Have All Controled

PRFCT


----------



## The Warrior

Panic raises fear consistently throughout.

YUMGY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

You Underestimate My Gumption, Yolanda

KELJO


----------



## treefork

Kangaroos extend legs jumping off

KUZYS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Kayaking Under Zebra's Yellow Stream

LUDWK


----------



## treefork

Let us deliver water kayaks

BOATS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Beyond Outrageous; American Tax System

DINGY


----------



## treefork

Delivering interesting new gear yearly

GLOVE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Granting Lonely Orphans Viable Everafters

KEGLS


----------



## The Warrior

Kicking everyone got Larry scorned.

OOLDE


----------



## treefork

Odd old ladies drive erratic

DRIVE


----------



## The Warrior

Diving right into vital exams.

AWTBD


----------



## Sunchierefram

Amazing whales tame bad dingos.
YUMMY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

You Underestimate My Motivation, Yolanda

AGAIN


----------



## The Warrior

Always go against initial negativity.

GURND


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Going Under Reno Nevada's Desert

MOITH


----------



## treefork

Most other individuals train hard

YANKY


----------



## The Warrior

You are not kicking yours.

SEPLC


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Secretly, Every Place Loses Colour

AKWIS


----------



## treefork

Answering kinetics with interesting statement

ZEUSE


----------



## The Warrior

Zach entertained us Saturday evening.

AUNDR


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ambers Under Nate's Desk "Reading"

TNAYA


----------



## treefork

Training new associates yields advancements

towel


----------



## tnflipper52

Trudge onward when everything's lost

BEATS


----------



## treefork

Breathing escalates at training speed

HYPOX


----------



## BrotherDave

Hyper Yuppies Prefer Organic Xenon

RAGAS


----------



## tnflipper52

Run and greet aunt Sally

FOLKS


----------



## treefork

Find our loving kindred spirits

WACKY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Without Any Case, Kennedy Yelps

TIESE


----------



## treefork

Try instituting escape scenario early

POPPY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Posthumous Overviews Philosophically Please, Yesiree

ENUFY


----------



## V-alan-tine

Enough nuts under fruitful yew

AVCHS


----------



## tnflipper52

All Vaqueros chase heavy squatters

ARIBA


----------



## treefork

Air restriction in breathing apparatus

SCUBA


----------



## The Warrior

States come under Barak's attacks.

OLDEF


----------



## BrotherDave

Odd Lies Do Encourage Fear

STLFR


----------



## treefork

Senators take little favors relentlessly

CROOK


----------



## The Warrior

Cops ran over Oliver's kitten.

RESCA


----------



## treefork

Rescue each sad cat annually

SAVES


----------



## The Warrior

Stars are very eccentric sometimes.

JUMPP


----------



## treefork

Justifiably utilizing manpower presents possibilities

POWER


----------



## The Warrior

Pretty orchids weren't even real.

TGBVF


----------



## treefork

Thera gives best velocity first

THERA


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Treacherous Halos Engulf Retinal Atrophy

SITEU


----------



## The Warrior

Spain's in the European Union.

WASDA


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Wilted Asparagus Sullens Diner's Appetites

RTSAA


----------



## tnflipper52

Rutabaga tarts satisfy Andrea's appetite

GLOCK


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Gleason Loves Overhauling Crusty Knives

TKNYN


----------



## tnflipper52

To know nothing yields nothing

DUMMY


----------



## treefork

Driving usually makes men young

Drive


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Don't Reiterate Inviting Vivian's Entourage

FELDS


----------



## treefork

Fledglings eventually leave, developing socially

Edges


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ehlers Danlos Grieves Everyone Stricken

GENTK


----------



## tnflipper52

Great ethnic nonsense toward kinspeople

UNCLE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

United Nuclear Carries Lovey Elements

PRIOD


----------



## tnflipper52

Prunes ripen in open daylight

JUICE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Juxtapositioning Untethers Inhibitions Creating Enchantment

HIGYL


----------



## The Warrior

He isn't giving you loot.

VFRDS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Villains Faking Remorse Detract Sentences

GJPRT


----------



## tnflipper52

Give jailed prisoners rations today

HOLDS


----------



## The Warrior

H*ll only lets demons stay.

TAWDN


----------



## treefork

Trusting a woman demands nerves

NERVE


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Never eat raw venison entrails.

Modir


----------



## treefork

Mastering our destiny involves respect

PUCKS


----------



## The Warrior

Please use Cassie's kitchen set.

PRBGU


----------



## treefork

Practicing regularly brings great usefulness

BRAIN


----------



## The Warrior

Bring Ryan another iced Nestea.

IMDRE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

In Mexico, Drugs Remain Everywhere

PABLO


----------



## tnflipper52

Phillip and Barbara like oranges

ONION


----------



## treefork

Our negativity is our nuisance

THINK


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Travelers Hike In Northerly Klondike

PONDR


----------



## treefork

Point out new developmental resources

POINT


----------



## tnflipper52

Pack only items needed today

ZOIDS


----------



## The Warrior

Zach only invited doctors Saturday.

EBOLA


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Even botulism opens lover's.... no, wait.
Even buxom Olga likes analagies.

Dirty


----------



## treefork

Diving into rivers testing youthfulness

RIVER


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Remember, Internet Vixens Elude Reality

BIVAL


----------



## The Warrior

Bringing in victory alleviates loss.

FTBSE


----------



## treefork

Finding the best shooting experience

GOODS


----------



## Pawpawsailor

Goofy old oddballs drive Saabs

BLEEP


----------



## treefork

Buying little extra energy pills

EXTRA


----------



## The Warrior

Even Xerxes tried raiding again.

MJILG


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Merry Jingles Irritate Lousy Grumps

FALAL


----------



## The Warrior

Found a lighter, at last.

POLTB


----------



## treefork

Pointing out little targets boldly

POSER


----------



## The Warrior

Paul openly scorned Evan's report.

KDRCA


----------



## treefork

Killing does require callused attitude

ULTRA


----------



## The Warrior

Unusual light traces raised alarm.

DRSBA


----------



## treefork

Driving really slow brings anger

ANGER


----------



## The Warrior

A new gun enticed rebels.

UFRTA


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ubuntu Fosters Real Time Animatronics

PRALX


----------



## tnflipper52

People really are liking xylography

WOODY


----------



## treefork

Working on overtime delivers yearly

WORKS


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Woman Often Receive Kind Smiles

SMILE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

So Many In Love's Embrace

FEELY


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Festivities Ever Elevate Lovely Yearnings

FEAST


----------



## tnflipper52

Freedom endures all serious threats

STAND


----------



## treefork

Shooting targets at nice distances

IRONS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Irrational Responses On "National Security"

SPIES


----------



## tnflipper52

Strawberry pie in everyone's sack.

FUDGE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Feigning Uninterest, Dan Garners Envy

PLOYS


----------



## The Warrior

Please let our youth sail.

TVAES


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Telecoms vanquish All, Eviscerating Savings

ROEGA


----------



## The Warrior

Rode over every green apple.

CASLP


----------



## treefork

Calling all slingshot loving people

LOVES


----------



## The Warrior

Let others view Ethan's stats.

UMNGU


----------



## treefork

Under manning never gives usefulness

STAFF


----------



## The Warrior

Someone took another free flapjack.

YHNVR


----------



## treefork

Young happy newbies veer rarely

NEWBS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Neglecting Erotic Women Begets Solitude

BLUBL


----------



## treefork

Bald little underlings bellow loud

BALDS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Broken Arrows Land Down South

Fikst


----------



## treefork

Friendship invites kinship salvaging trust

TRUST


----------



## Tentacle Toast

To Ruminate Uncovers Subdued Thoughts

BRECH


----------



## tnflipper52

Being rich enables class hierarchy (bovine scatology)

LOFTY


----------



## treefork

Laughing over friendly trickery yearly

TRICK


----------



## Tentacle Toast

The Road Into Canton Knots

JUAKS


----------



## treefork

Juan uses a kiln slowly

WASHS


----------



## tnflipper52

Who always shares his slingshot?

SHARE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Splitting Hairs And Regretting Everything

KSHDU


----------



## tnflipper52

Kingdoms seldom heed direct ultimatums

KRAFT


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Kings rarely appreciate foolish threads.

SATPN


----------



## treefork

Sending a true pin number

BLACK


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Blind Ladies Are Crazy Kinky

OYEAH


----------



## treefork

Old yellow eats a horse

HORSE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

High On Refer, Scoring Ecstasy

MDEMA


----------



## treefork

Mixing drugs, experiencing multiple actions

DRUGS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Don't Remember Using Guatemalan Speeders

UHOOH


----------



## treefork

Unselfishly helping our older hombres

HELPS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hermits Encircle Lonely Pine Stands

DGFIR


----------



## tnflipper52

Do gators fight in rivers

RIVER


----------



## treefork

Rocks in valleys erode rapidly

ERODE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Every Road Out Drifts East

DECAY


----------



## The Warrior

Delivery edition cars are yellow.

LOKPJ


----------



## treefork

Lathering on ketchup prepares juices

BASTE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Biking Appalachia Shouldn't Take Eternity

UDHWB


----------



## tnflipper52

Ulcers do hurt when belching

UTTER


----------



## The Warrior

Usually, the tasters eat rice.

EBSOC


----------



## treefork

Extra barbecue sauce or coleslaw

SAUCE


----------



## tnflipper52

Strong ale usually causes embarrassment

STOUT


----------



## The Warrior

Someone took out usury tax.

CDREN


----------



## treefork

Central dispatch reaches every nation

REACH


----------



## tnflipper52

Rich earth allows choice hops

VOUCH


----------



## treefork

Victory operates under challenging happenings

UNDER


----------



## Tentacle Toast

"Um" Never Deserves Earnest Reply

JRHGS


----------



## treefork

Junk rides have good salvaging

JUNKS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Jalopies Unappreciated Never Kill Starters

BUKET


----------



## treefork

Boards under kilning evenly treat

TREAT


----------



## Tentacle Toast

"Touche, Rabbit!" Echoed Andy's Tomcat

RABIT


----------



## treefork

Rodents attack bait in two's

TTACK


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Thoughtless, Tactless Actions Cause Kerfuffles

FVWRD


----------



## treefork

Finding voluptuous woman ringing doors

WOMAN


----------



## tnflipper52

Why old men are naughty (above)

OYEAH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Our Young Entertainers Always Hottest

JLBAT


----------



## tnflipper52

Justice League brave and true

QUARK


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Quivering Under A Rear Knock

BAKDR


----------



## treefork

Braveness and kindness deliver respect

BRAVE


----------



## August West

Boast Rave And Vacate Everywhere

Wow talk about losing seconds out of my life. LOL

ZORFE


----------



## treefork

Zoo's own rare feathered exhibits

WASTE


----------



## The Warrior

Wore a suit Tuesday evening.

AMOFI


----------



## Tentacle Toast

A Man Of Felonious Intentions

POLIC


----------



## The Warrior

Political offices lack intelligent coordinators.

CGURM


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cantankerous Governors Utter Religiosity Magnanimously

PNJRA


----------



## treefork

Prepped new jar-heads rage aggressively

OORAH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

On Oppression, Ragnar Advises Honestly

KABUM


----------



## The Warrior

Kazoo's are bringing unusual music.

TBLAV


----------



## treefork

Taliban boasts long active violence

AIEDS


----------



## The Warrior

After it ended, Dan saluted.

MUBTS


----------



## treefork

Making usable bullets takes savvy

AMMOS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

American Moxie Made Others Strive

LSJDY


----------



## The Warrior

Larry shouldn't just drop you.

MOSUN


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Moon Over Sultry Utah Nights

RIWPD


----------



## treefork

Rigging in wind presents disaster

BELAY


----------



## B.P.R

Because everybody loathes a yank.  ....

DINKY


----------



## The Warrior

Don is not kicking you.

TRBSA


----------



## B.P.R

the reason britains still armed.

FUZZY


----------



## The Warrior

Fouled up zany Zach's yams.

YUMMR


----------



## B.P.R

Yesterday upstairs mikey munched raisins...

JUMPS


----------



## The Warrior

John usually maps paved streets.

LKPDM


----------



## B.P.R

Leanne knows peter detests maltesers.

NANNY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Nun's Anthems Nefariously Negate Yeshua

BFOMT


----------



## B.P.R

Be fair or move there.

WIERD


----------



## quarterinmynose

Walter initially expedited research drastically.

MOUSE


----------



## The Warrior

My other uniform seems excellent.

EVSLA


----------



## tnflipper52

Every vector seems laughable admiral

LAUGH


----------



## The Warrior

Laughing at Unger grieved him.

IMDTE


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

In Most Daydreams Trains Emerge

HYDTE


----------



## tnflipper52

Harry yodeled during the epilogue

TROLL


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Teenage Roughians Only Leave Laundry

ERSDT


----------



## The Warrior

Everyone really seems dedicated today.

RBAOP


----------



## treefork

Rabbits bring an opportunity presently

HUNTS


----------



## B.P.R

Hunting unifies normal trespassing slingshooters.

BLITZ


----------



## The Warrior

Buttons less intense than zippers.

MOLLS


----------



## treefork

Mocking out loud looks silly

YOUTH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Young Ones Under The House

KIDNP


----------



## treefork

Kids in diners need parents

BRATS


----------



## The Warrior

Bring rice and tea Saturday.

BOILD


----------



## tnflipper52

Bring Ollie inside little dwarf

DWARF


----------



## treefork

Driving with a raging force

FORCE


----------



## The Warrior

Found our race car entry.

LKASE


----------



## treefork

Lake kelp accumulates sailing eastward

SEALS


----------



## The Warrior

She earns a lot, Sam.

PEMBA


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Statesmen Entangle American Lawyers Shamelessly

CIOPT


----------



## treefork

Candy is our passion treat

CANDY


----------



## tnflipper52

Can all naughty dudes yield

DUDES


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Devouring Under Done Eel Sickens

ECOLI


----------



## treefork

Entrepreneurs can open lost interests

MONEY


----------



## The Warrior

Master of none envies you.

QANLD


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Queue Another Now, Later Divulge...

KYOPT


----------



## treefork

Kenyan youth only play tag

kenya


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Kenyan Elders=Nineteen Years/Age

CONGO


----------



## treefork

Can our nation grow old

EGYPT


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Every Generation's Years Plunge Tragically

BURMA


----------



## The Warrior

Bankrupt users remained mostly annoyed.

OSRVC


----------



## treefork

Orange signs really voice caution

SIGNS


----------



## The Warrior

Santa is going north Saturday.

ENAUP


----------



## treefork

Entrepreneurial Neophytes answer unusual propositions

QUEST


----------



## The Warrior

Quit using everyone's sheet test!

RBIUF


----------



## treefork

Rubbing buffing is ultra finishing

ULTRA


----------



## The Warrior

Universities like to rate academics.

MIBYU


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

But Rascals Are Treated Severely

SPANK


----------



## The Warrior

Someone pranked a new kid.

CLGIE


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Claiming Lust Gains Instant Entry

PLANK


----------



## treefork

Planes land at North Kimber

NORTH


----------



## The Warrior

New opposition raided the house.

EWSOR


----------



## Tentacle Toast

E~shot Widdles Slingshots Of Ruby

SLABD


----------



## The Warrior

Someone left a bad debt.

TMILA


----------



## treefork

Target marking is like awesome

SCORE


----------



## The Warrior

Sitting can often relax everyone.

DEPOC


----------



## treefork

Dogs escaping present occupational caution

WOLFS


----------



## The Warrior

Will often leaves fart smell.

SAMOS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Save A Mint On Sauerkraut

OBHVF


----------



## The Warrior

Officially, Ben has very few.

JHVCD


----------



## treefork

Justifiably having victorious championship demonstrations

VROOM


----------



## The Warrior

Victory realized, often offers might.

IKVCF


----------



## treefork

Ignorant Kings voice concerns forcibly

FORCE


----------



## The Warrior

Fighting often raises concerns everywhere.

LOFTR


----------



## treefork

Lefties often fake training right

DEJAV


----------



## The Warrior

Didn't everyone jam at Vegas?

EISAD


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Elders Insisting Sweaters Adorn Dads

PSJDH


----------



## treefork

Pointing slingshots just does happen

SMILE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Simple Minds Initiate Lackluster Epitaphs

WKDKE


----------



## treefork

Wise kings demonstrate kind expressions

KWISE


----------



## The Warrior

King wisely invites son's emissary.

AMLPD


----------



## treefork

Asians make livings pleasing desires

TRICK


----------



## The Warrior

Tom's relative is constantly knitting.

TRFAI


----------



## treefork

Training regularly for a invite

UFCFC


----------



## The Warrior

Ultimate fighting champion fought contenders.

SALKY


----------



## treefork

Sailing a light kite yearly

LIGHT


----------



## The Warrior

Larry isn't going home tonight.

VOICE


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Verily Ones Induced Cravings Expire

FLINT


----------



## The Warrior

Finding love is never tiring.

UJGTF


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Unencumbered Jousting Gets Therapy Flowing

PSHEY


----------



## tnflipper52

Pleasant scenery helps ease yearning

HELPS


----------



## treefork

Hangovers eventually leave people sick

SICKZ


----------



## The Warrior

Sam is constantly kicking Zach.

NMNIO


----------



## Tentacle Toast

No More Neanderthals In Ohio

GSKSH


----------



## tnflipper52

Grand Scottish kilts signify honor

KILTS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Kites Intertwined Take Spills

LSJDU


----------



## treefork

New management needs imaginative options

NEWEZ


----------



## tnflipper52

News editions will entertain zanies.

ZANIE


----------



## The Warrior

Zippers are needed in everything.

LDENO


----------



## treefork

Landing drones eventually need oil

DRONE


----------



## The Warrior

Daring raiders occupied New England.

UMDRE


----------



## treefork

Under management directives, regions expand

GROWS


----------



## The Warrior

Got ran over while skiing.

ECAET


----------



## treefork

Escaping castration at earliest time

OUCHE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ever Climb Andes' Elevations Totally?

KDHDE


----------



## treefork

Kindly dispatch horses developing Ebola

EBOLA


----------



## Individual

Everyone bounces over lead ammo

AKSEO


----------



## The Warrior

A kick sure enlightened Oliver.

SUNFT


----------



## treefork

Save us new flour tortillas

TACOS


----------



## The Warrior

The airplane came on Sunday.

TYNFS


----------



## treefork

Training young new fledglings, sucks

NEWBS


----------



## The Warrior

Newbs everywhere were buying slingshots.

HNOIS


----------



## treefork

Honest neighbors only invite safety

SAFES


----------



## The Warrior

Savings are for emergency shopping.

AEOUL


----------



## treefork

American equality outreaches under law

EQUAL


----------



## The Warrior

Everyone quit using aluminum leaders.

OLFUM


----------



## treefork

Only loving fathers understand mothers

ONLYS


----------



## The Warrior

Only Ned likes you, Sally.

BWUCA


----------



## treefork

Big women underwear carries arse

BUTTS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bantering Unwittingly, Thomas Tersely Stutters

LSKDJ


----------



## treefork

Little silly kangaroos determining jumps

LITTL


----------



## quarterinmynose

Lilly is tenderly teasing Lisa.

BEARS


----------



## treefork

Bears eat all rare species

BUDDS


----------



## The Warrior

Brainwashing usually doesn't do squat.

JGRDB


----------



## treefork

Jewish girls really dance badly

BUSTS


----------



## The Warrior

Breaking up sure takes strength.

EPLSE


----------



## treefork

Eventually people lose some earnings

THIEF


----------



## The Warrior

The heat is evoking fire.

MDASI


----------



## treefork

Mad dogs always scare individuals

SCARE


----------



## The Warrior

Someone came and raped elephants. :aahhhh:

FRIED


----------



## treefork

Friendly retired investigators experience debt

BROKE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Beyond Reasoning Our Kids Evade

KLGDN


----------



## treefork

Kings legislate, giving direction needed

RULES


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Realizing Unlimited Loathing Encircling Serfdom

PSLJA


----------



## treefork

Police serve, letting justice appear

COURT


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Castor Oil Undoubtedly Reaps Turmoil

OLIVE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Oligodendrocytes Line Intensely Vital Elements

TESLA


----------



## treefork

Training safety evolution logistics association

RASPS


----------



## The Warrior

Rarely are slingshots pickle shooters.

LOUGN


----------



## treefork

Laughing over usual goofy nonsense

LAUGH


----------



## The Warrior

Laughter always urges good humor.

ENAAL


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ether Nets All Audible Laughter

VDKQO


----------



## treefork

Demanding victory, kings question operations

SHARP


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Selling Hope And Reaping Profits

LUFTA


----------



## The Warrior

Lifting up five tons annually.

SASQU


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sniffing All Scandinavian Queen's Undergarments...

OLPET


----------



## treefork

Only lonely people experience tears

TEARS


----------



## The Warrior

The enemies are raiding Sudan.

CREST


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Chowder Raises Edible Satisfaction Tremendously

GAPVJ


----------



## treefork

Games are played very just

KOKOS


----------



## The Warrior

Knowing others keeps our sanity.

REVUH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Republics Eschew Violence Under Honour

KOLIH


----------



## The Warrior

Kicking often lengthens Ivan's hamstrings.

HINGT


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Henry's Intuitions Negate Gossipy Trolls

Liahh


----------



## The Warrior

Lichen isn't a hospitable habitat.

VOACT


----------



## treefork

Vacation only as certified traveler

YAZRA


----------



## The Warrior

You are zeroing ripe accounts.

TCSEE


----------



## treefork

Target centers shoot easier eventually

FREAK


----------



## The Warrior

Fear reaches everyone after Kindergarten. 

NUDGE


----------



## treefork

Never use dried grapes exclusively

NEVER


----------



## The Warrior

Not everyone viewed Evan's report.

FUGLY


----------



## treefork

Failure usually gives low yield

YIELD


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Yellow Incandescent Elements Light Diffusely

ELEED


----------



## The Warrior

Everyone liked Evan's educational display.

TAPBR


----------



## treefork

Targeting a precision blowgun rocks

ROCKS


----------



## The Warrior

Rotten ogres can kick someone.

WSCAO


----------



## treefork

Winter snow ceases all operations

SNOWS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Skiing Northerly, Other Weather Southerly

JSNCA


----------



## The Warrior

Jogging should not cause arrhythmia.

HEART


----------



## treefork

Helping every athlete recover thoroughly

BLAST


----------



## The Warrior

Bright lasers are shooting through.

LASER


----------



## Individual

Loitering And Shooting Equals Routes

IWIYG


----------



## treefork

Investigation with initiative yields gratitude

OOPSY


----------



## The Warrior

Ollie often panics since yesterday.

SITBM


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Settling International Trades By Monday

LDIAO


----------



## treefork

Ladies desire initial amorous overtures

HORNY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Having Orgies Really Negates Yearnings

CLMKS


----------



## The Warrior

Clods like Mike know something.

LREPA


----------



## treefork

Leprosy really erodes peoples arses lol

ERODE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Envisioning Riots On Day's End

LXHSJ


----------



## treefork

Little Xavier has some junk

XYSTR


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Xiphisternum's Yellowing Signals Tremendous Rupturing

DAKDH


----------



## The Warrior

Decency and kindness doesn't happen.

MUAOM


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Messages Using Acute Osmotic Motions

HDJUP


----------



## The Warrior

He didn't jog until puberty. :yeahright:

FRCSO


----------



## Hrawk

Fictional rumours can sometimes offend

GFYAM


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Go F*** Yourself, A**hole Mother****Er

LDJAK


----------



## treefork

Losers demand justice after killing

AREST


----------



## The Warrior

Aged rebels equipped student trainees.

VIPER


----------



## treefork

Voicing inexperienced preparedness erodes respect

VOICE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Violence Often Insinuates Careless Emotions

KDBSH


----------



## The Warrior

Killing doesn't bring someone harmony.

LKASD


----------



## treefork

Lasting kindness always seems demanding

NCARE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

No-one Cares About Republican Ethics

OAUEI


----------



## The Warrior

Our answer utilizes everyone involved.

FRDNC


----------



## treefork

Friends really deserve nice companionship

BUDDY


----------



## Individual

Big Universities Do Degrees Yearly

AWEDI


----------



## treefork

All workers earn dividends individually

WAGES


----------



## Tentacle Toast

When All Gluttons Eschew Salvation

PIBCE


----------



## The Warrior

Prying it back caused exposure.

OESCE


----------



## treefork

Obsessive eating satisfies craving early

CRAVE


----------



## The Warrior

Can't read and visualize easily.

TRDEB


----------



## treefork

Three rebels destroyed every bunker

THREE


----------



## The Warrior

The Huns raided enemies everywhere.

FREEB


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fierce Renegades Engage Enemy Battalions

HAGSI


----------



## treefork

Hanging a guy sends intimidation

HANGS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hunters Announce "No Good Shots"

BDKAU


----------



## treefork

Break dancing kings are unusual

KUZWA


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Kindly Undertaking Zymurgy With Alcoholics

PIAJS


----------



## The Warrior

Preaching is a joyous service.

RNITP


----------



## projector101

Ron napped in the park.

VSSQZ


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Valium Sends Shivering, Quilting Zimbabweans

WPAOY


----------



## treefork

Warning paint always oil yellow

QUEZI


----------



## The Warrior

Quit undoing everyone's zippers, Ivan.

DABBV


----------



## treefork

Driving around Babylon before violence

FITZE


----------



## tnflipper52

Fit is tight zip earnestly

TIGHT


----------



## The Warrior

Tennessee is growing hot tonight.

HDREN


----------



## treefork

Hollow drums rotate every nanosecond

HOKEY


----------



## The Warrior

He obviously knows everyone's yearnings.

NFECP


----------



## treefork

Nancy finds every candy pocket

SOLAR


----------



## The Warrior

Stewart only likes apples ripe.

NPEMQ


----------



## treefork

New problems expose many questions

CRYBB


----------



## f00by

Current reality yells buh bye!

SUCKR


----------



## treefork

Sissy underlings can kill respect

DWEEB


----------



## The Warrior

Dreaded world enemies entered Bastogne.

UMOCA


----------



## treefork

Under military opposition, candidates activate

BLKOP


----------



## The Warrior

Bob likes kicking other people.

GYROS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Glowing Yew Resounds On Slingshotforum.com

PLSIJ


----------



## treefork

Prison life sentencing is justified

JAILQ


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Jailbait Always Involves Legal Queries

GSKGA


----------



## The Warrior

Got steak kabobs grilling again.

IONIS


----------



## f00by

Information on neverland is secret

HUDUP


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hung Up Driving Under Powered

ETZBC


----------



## The Warrior

Even the zebras became concerned.

COPRE


----------



## treefork

Easy target zeroing brings competition

PFSTU


----------



## Hrawk

Pickle Fork Shooters Totally Unstable

WTFYM


----------



## The Warrior

What the f***, you moron.

TYNDS


----------



## treefork

Tired youth need direction soon

YOUTH


----------



## The Warrior

You obviously uttered the hatred.

OEGUV


----------



## treefork

Old English guys usually vomit

VOMIT


----------



## Hrawk

*V*oicing *O*ur *M*ind *I*s *T*errible

ABBBA


----------



## treefork

A blue baby boy aspirates

OXYCO


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Only Xylophones, Yvette, Can't Overheat

POALE


----------



## The Warrior

Please open all letters, Evan.

DRYPT


----------



## tnflipper52

Doggie runs yield poop trails

YIELD


----------



## The Warrior

Your intelligence entitles less demand.

DWMOD


----------



## tnflipper52

Daunting women march on demand

WOMEN


----------



## The Warrior

Warring opponents made enemies nationwide.

UMDIC


----------



## tnflipper52

Usually men deny incriminating circumstances

BROTH


----------



## The Warrior

Brothers remained on the hunt.

JYGMO


----------



## treefork

Justice yields good motives only

PSFLO


----------



## The Warrior

Please send far less over.

BCWAA


----------



## Tentacle Toast

...Because Canadian Women Accept Anal

LSJWE


----------



## The Warrior

Let's see Jim win everything.

REFER


----------



## Hrawk

*R*ebecca *E*agerly *F*ondled *E*dwards *R*ubys

TTYSH


----------



## treefork

Two tiny Yiddish sex houses

TRICK


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Two Rounds In Cindy's Kink

UNLOD


----------



## The Warrior

Uploading naked ladies on desktop,

KSIAN


----------



## treefork

Kitchen safety is a necessity

Fires


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Flagrant Insubordination Renigs Every Stipulation

PELCI


----------



## treefork

People evacuating leaving children inside

ESCAP


----------



## The Warrior

Everyone should come and party.

PARTY


----------



## Individual

Potatoes are really tomatoes, yep.

AOWLP


----------



## The Warrior

An orange will leave puckering.

ORANG


----------



## Individual

Orange verbs are never good

DWLEO


----------



## treefork

Deliver wood ,leaving extra osage

OSAGE


----------



## The Warrior

Others should arguably get electricity.

IKLMG


----------



## Tentacle Toast

I've Killed Like, Millions, General...

VSYTE


----------



## The Warrior

Victory should yield tyrannical evacuation.

SALTY


----------



## treefork

Send a lot to Yemen

PAPER


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Please Announce Passionately, Every Recipient

CHUNT


----------



## treefork

Children have unusual new thoughts

DREAM


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dandruff Really Eliminates Any Mingling

WPMOS


----------



## treefork

Winter pretty much outs shooting

BLUES


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bong Loads Usually Entice Serenity

VEUAJ


----------



## treefork

Venus,Earth.Uranus after Jupiter

PLUTO


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Phallus' Lurk Under Transvestite's Oshkosh

OHNOO


----------



## treefork

Open house needs our opposition

UNCLE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Under No Clear Leadership=Endangerment

USJDT


----------



## The Warrior

Users shouldn't just drink tea.

SAPLO


----------



## treefork

Shooting a pickle left over

FIRES


----------



## The Warrior

Frank is reading everyone's sheets.

LORET


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Logged On Really Entertaining Television

MSBIQ


----------



## The Warrior

My son bought it quietly.

FIHAH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

...For In Heaven, All's Harmonious

PLEGF


----------



## treefork

Planning lets everyone gather fortunes

TFPFS


----------



## The Warrior

The five pirates fought severely.

EVAWS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Everyone Values Ancestral Wedding Slingshots

NFUXS


----------



## The Warrior

Nothing fails under x-ray screenings.

HUNTS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Humans Utter Nothing That Sticks

YAISV


----------



## The Warrior

You are in southern Virginia.

BLOCK


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bombers Lack Over Confidence, Kline

TSMUD


----------



## The Warrior

The sun made us dry.

DEBAJ


----------



## treefork

Deliver every box after June

UPSTU


----------



## Tentacle Toast

United Parcel Service Trends Undeliverable

LSIWJ


----------



## treefork

Long snakes in wild jungle

WILDE


----------



## The Warrior

What's it like doing Emilie?

DELON


----------



## treefork

Delivering extra linen over night

NIGHT


----------



## Tentacle Toast

No Incoming Gas Hazards Tonight

YWICB


----------



## The Warrior

You were incorrect concerning Beth.

GHUNF


----------



## treefork

Goose hunting usually necessitates firearms

LOADS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Generally Having Unlimited Newfound Freedoms

ASWGK


----------



## The Warrior

Let others ask Don's son.

LCEAL


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lactating Cattle Experience Automated Lappers

NSBUE


----------



## The Warrior

New sources bought up everything.

DOSIC


----------



## treefork

Driving on suspended identification classification

WATER


----------



## The Warrior

Wasn't at the early ratings.

TYVEC


----------



## treefork

Troubled youth voice every concern

STEPS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sharing Takes Ernest Passion, Steve

JHERT


----------



## treefork

Jumping high earns respect twice

WEBER


----------



## The Warrior

Wednesday, Evan bought everyone rum.

AMOKO


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Another Month Only Knowing Obstacles

HILKA


----------



## treefork

Hitler invaded lands, killing all

FUROR


----------



## The Warrior

Fired up Ron's old racer.

PLASB


----------



## treefork

Pouching leaves Alaskan resources baron

LEGAL


----------



## The Warrior

Let everyone go and learn.

HUFIN


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Highly Unfortunate Find In Neuroglia

TUMOR


----------



## treefork

Tenacious understanding mothers own respect

MOMMY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Memories Of My Many Years

MSHER


----------



## The Warrior

Many students have enough rope.

MUNOD


----------



## treefork

Mananaging under new operational department

DUDES


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Do Under Developed Entities Strive?

LAKSY


----------



## treefork

Latino American kids say yo

FUZOP


----------



## The Warrior

Fixed up Zack's old piano.

GOMEN


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Gnomes Often Mention Elf Names

FHSJI


----------



## treefork

Finding happiness seems justifiably important

Peace


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Philosophers Exercise Apathetic Carelessness Eternally

KIPOT


----------



## The Warrior

Knowing is part of training.

NHECL


----------



## treefork

New houses eventually collect liter

HOARD


----------



## The Warrior

How old are Ron's dogs?

OLDER


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Obliviously Leaving Decent Economic Regions

LAJDH


----------



## The Warrior

Let Art just dance, Henrietta.

BUGSY


----------



## treefork

Building us good sales yearly

GROWS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Gather Round Our Wood Stove

UEYEY


----------



## The Warrior

Ugly Ellen yawns every year.

OSAGE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Our Security Always Garbles Ethics

POLIC


----------



## The Warrior

Planned on leaving it completely.

ACMON


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Always Choosing Money Over Nature

SLAKI


----------



## The Warrior

Someone left a knife inserted.

QINDL


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Quintessentially Imbibing Nepenthe, Deliriously Lovelorn

WPSKA


----------



## The Warrior

With powerful slingshots, kill animals.

MUBRX


----------



## treefork

Mammograms usually better regular xrays

BOOBS !


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bouncing On Our Bulges Slutily

SLAPS


----------



## treefork

Saying little allegorical pretentious sayings

SAYBS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Such Annoying Yelps Befuddle Simpletons

BLEAT


----------



## treefork

Blood letting extracts all t-cells

LEACH


----------



## The Warrior

Left enemies at Carter Hill.

NUMOP


----------



## treefork

Neptune, Uranus, Mars on Pluto

PLUTO


----------



## The Warrior

Please let us take Oliver.

HMVDO


----------



## treefork

Hamburger meat violates direct orders

SAFET


----------



## The Warrior

Stay away from everyone's treats.

PLCTG


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pretty Ladies Caught; Tentacle Gropes 

FONDL


----------



## The Warrior

Fly over North Dakota lately?

DRCOP


----------



## treefork

Drilling requires control over precision

PRESS


----------



## The Warrior

Patient recalls emergency squad stressing.

IMODM


----------



## treefork

In memory of driving madness

DUIGY


----------



## The Warrior

Digital Underground is groovy yo.

TFBDA


----------



## treefork

Tree fork branches do awesome

NATTY


----------



## The Warrior

Not another ten terrible years!

YEARS


----------



## treefork

Yawning earns a restful sleep

SNOOZ


----------



## The Warrior

Stripes not on older zebras.

HEOMS


----------



## treefork

Home evasions open many statutes

ENTER


----------



## The Warrior

Entered Nottingham to enlighten Robin.

MCAOS


----------



## treefork

Many can apply old school

OLDGY


----------



## The Warrior

Others, like Don, grieved yesterday.

PTNNC


----------



## Tentacle Toast

People Trump Nationally Networking Cops

YIFIN


----------



## The Warrior

You incited five international nomads. (1,000 post!)

UJMGT


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Unsevered Jugulars Mandate Growing Thought

POSTS

***Congrats, Warrior! Fitting its in a blockbuster thread that you've created! See you in a thousand more


----------



## treefork

Point on shooting target safely

POINT


----------



## The Warrior

Please open it now, Tony.

TEBZA


----------



## Tentacle Toast

To Euthanize Bedraggled Zebras Affirmatively

TSKSJ


----------



## The Warrior

The shark killed seven jobfish.

THERM


----------



## treefork

To honor each remembered memory

HONOR


----------



## Tentacle Toast

How Our Nefarious Obsessions Result

DKAIT


----------



## treefork

Dried kelp aids in treatment

WHOLE


----------



## The Warrior

Whales have overly large eyes.

SAFVC


----------



## treefork

Shooting a fork very competently

ACEAL


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Alcohol Causes Ever Angrier Livers

DOAKW


----------



## treefork

Drunks on alcohol killed workers

DUIWX


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Don't Underestimate Incredibly Wicking Xylem

LIGFT


----------



## treefork

Lifting involves good form training

SPINE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Supine Positioning Involves Negligible Effort

CAKDV


----------



## treefork

Caring about kids destroys violence

LOVES


----------



## The Art Of Weapons

Little ovals vanish every summer
THINK


----------



## Individual

That Helicopter is not kool

SLOTH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Spellchecker Leaves Out Terrible Horrors

OHWHY


----------



## Emitto

Only him will help you.

EFGMS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Even Frickin' Grammatical Mistakes Suck

OHWEL


----------



## treefork

Overly happy woman eventually laugh

GIDDY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Going In Deep Delivers Yelps

EPSJI


----------



## treefork

Elevating precision shooting justifies importance

PREPS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Practice Really Emanates Precision Shooting

ALOKI


----------



## treefork

Average life of kangaroos increasing

AUSIE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Always Under Suspicion Involving Everything

PAJEY


----------



## treefork

Precision accuracy jumps every year

DARTS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Daunting Adjustments Require Technical Skill

CHVWE


----------



## treefork

Choices having very worldly experiences

SMART


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Simple Minds Abandon Reasonable Thinking

DENSE


----------



## treefork

Does entrepreneurship need sales eventually

IDEAS


----------



## Individual

Ikea does excellent amazing stalls


----------



## The Warrior

No letters left. I'll redo.

I didn't evaluate all statistics.

CREDO


----------



## treefork

Crying really expresses depression outwardly

HAPPY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hence Another Physically Plowed Year

ATOMS


----------



## treefork

Always take on more sales

SIGHT


----------



## Individual

Silly iguanas give hurtful tackles

OUCHS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Opulent Undercarriages Cushion Humongous Sledders

TDJDH


----------



## treefork

Target disks jumping delivering havoc

CLAYS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cyanobacteria Leaves A Yellowish Slime

AGARS


----------



## treefork

Acquiring good accuracy requires steadiness

FOCUS


----------



## Individual

Focus on carved utensils specifically

OAWNA


----------



## treefork

Open a window needing air

VENTS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Venetian Escorts Nicely Touch Shafts

PSKEH


----------



## Individual

Poor Swedes Kill Every Horse

DEATH


----------



## f00by

Double entendre: another thoughtful **** (heck)

MEANS


----------



## The Warrior

Most elephants are near sighted.

THNUO


----------



## treefork

Target hunting new unusual options

SPINS


----------



## The Warrior

Someone's paying it next Saturday.

WELCH


----------



## Individual

When elephants like catapult hits

HEADS


----------



## treefork

Happily ever after delivers sadness

RYNOS


----------



## Individual

Red yoyo's never over spin.

KNOTS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Knowing Nothing On The Situation

LALDJ


----------



## treefork

Laying a ladder down junctionally

DEPLY


----------



## Individual

Delightful Ebony Performs Like Yew

AWNUI


----------



## The Warrior

A winner never utters inconsistencies.

THAPL


----------



## treefork

Tragedy happens attacking peoples lives

STORM


----------



## The Warrior

Schrute took over regional manager.

STYMN


----------



## treefork

Stand tall young male ninjas

Ninja


----------



## Individual

Nelly's imperfections never justify apples

SENSE


----------



## treefork

Sales emerge nicely since expanding

Booms


----------



## The Warrior

Buying obviously optimizes my sales.

WLMAO


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Won't Let My A** Off

GGNPI


----------



## The Warrior

Good girls never pet it.

UMEEK


----------



## treefork

Ultimately men eradicate every kangaroo

GOOZE


----------



## The Warrior

Good offer on Zack's elephant.

LSCCA


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lucerne Switzerland Cradles Corporate Accounts

PSKDU


----------



## Individual

Pickle Shooter Kill Ducks Uncommonly

DUCKS


----------



## treefork

Disasters usually can kill safety

SUNAM


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Swollen Uvulas Never Accommodate Mints

DTIRE


----------



## Individual

Delicious Tasting Ice Regularly Eaten

GGLSS


----------



## treefork

Driving tired is really experimental

DUIUW


----------



## The Warrior

Did unchaining it urge wildness?

JERKY


----------



## treefork

Jumping energetically rowdy kangaroo youth

DRIVE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dangling Riches Invites Villainous Encroachment

POASG


----------



## tnflipper52

Please open all sewage gates

STINK


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sh¡t Talking Instigates Nasty Knivings

ALYRT


----------



## The Warrior

Asking lead you right there.

GOUCH


----------



## treefork

Giving our usual candy handouts

HALLO


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hoodlums Always Lend Look Outs

SIPEW


----------



## treefork

Silly ignorant people elude wisdom

ELUDE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Elders Laud Unclouded Directions Eastward

PLACV


----------



## treefork

Premeditating loss actually circumvents victory

THINK


----------



## Tentacle Toast

True Honour In Nothing Known

FRAUD


----------



## treefork

Fragile resources advance utilitarian desires

GREED


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Groping Regal Emissaries Emits Distaste

FOWPA


----------



## treefork

Flags opening windward pledging allegiance

SALUT


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Singing Anthems Loudly Under Threat

COMMI


----------



## treefork

Casting over miracle money incentives

COINS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Conceited Oligarchs Ingest Needed Surpluses

LSKUV


----------



## treefork

Love should kindle understanding victoriously

LOVES


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lopping Off Velvet Echinopsis Sucks

OCVUT


----------



## treefork

Operation catapult veers until tried

VEERS


----------



## The Warrior

Viking enemies enraged raiding savages.

IKLER


----------



## treefork

Introducing krill lessens ecological restoration

KRILL


----------



## The Warrior

Killing really is legal locally.

SEAMO


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sultry Escorts Always Manage Orgasm

PSIWO


----------



## The Warrior

Park setting is widely overt.

UMSEW


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Undulating Mammaries Seduce Every Watcher

CLIKB


----------



## treefork

Clandestine labs in Kitrina benefit

TWEAK


----------



## The Warrior

The warring enemies aided Kickapoos.

POLMF


----------



## Hrawk

*P*enelope *O*ften *L*icks *M*y *F*renulum

IYALS


----------



## tnflipper52

Intellectual Yemen always lean Spanish

SPAIN


----------



## Hrawk

*S*ophie's *P*arts *A*re *I*nsanely *N*om'able

IWSWH


----------



## The Warrior

I want someone with hooters.

TGBIO

One more will make page 100! Woot!


----------



## treefork

Tight gravitational boundaries initiate orientation

QUITS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Qatar Unites In Tumultuous Security

PAKDI


----------



## treefork

Position a kayak directly inverted

WAVEL


----------



## Individual

Willows Are Very Easily Large

CLOCK


----------



## treefork

Canting left on center kilter

STEER


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sobriety Teetering; Ether Enveloping Reality

DRUGS


----------



## tnflipper52

Dames really understand girlie stories

STORY


----------



## The Warrior

Someone tripped over Ron's yucca.

TREDS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tenacious Resistance Evidenced Disease Spread

NOBIO


----------



## treefork

Never open boxes in order

USPSO


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Usually, Society Pillaries Sex Offenders

DIDDL


----------



## treefork

Disasters institute decisive decision logistics

BURST


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bringing Up Roses Sure Tickles

FLSKU


----------



## treefork

Forgetting leaves silly kids upset

UPSET


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Unsightly Posteriors Start Erectile Troubles

FUGLY


----------



## treefork

Finishing under guidelines lasting yearly

YEARS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ytterbium Emits Alpha Radiation Steadily

DIODE


----------



## treefork

Diving in on drowning escapees.

GUARD


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Guerillas United Against Radical Dissidents

PAULO


----------



## treefork

Pass a usual lengthy opening

SIGHT


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Single Interruptions Garble Hesitant Talkers

PALSJ


----------



## treefork

Playing along like silly jokes

LAUGH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Laughing At Uxorious Gentlemen's Humiliation

ATJAV

(I was so happy to FINALLY be able to use that word, that I done forgot to add the letters)


----------



## treefork

(Hold on TT . I have to go grab a dictionary. lol )

All tribulations justify a victory

WUZUP


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Wayfaring Unipara's Zananas Upaithric Palace

WHEWY


----------



## Individual

Water Has Energetic Water Yolks

ATOMS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Adimpleating Tanks Of Many Sizes

NUCLS


----------



## treefork

Never use clandestine leftover supplies

TWEAK


----------



## Tentacle Toast

To Warn England About Korea

LSOWJ


----------



## The Warrior

Less salt only weakens jerky.

SALTY


----------



## Individual

Silly Animals Love Tickling You

SILLY


----------



## treefork

Selling in level land yards

YARDS


----------



## Individual

You Are Really Definitely Sexy

YOURE


----------



## treefork

Yelling out usually requires estrangement

WAZUP


----------



## Individual

We are zipping up people

TRUST


----------



## treefork

Try really unusual shooting targets

CARDS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Can't Allow Radical Dissent Stateside

CUTNS


----------



## projector101

Could Texas University Not Suck?

ZWQIO


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Zen Without Quaestionaries Inspires Others

PSOSJ


----------



## treefork

Playing safe only slows justice

RISKS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rolling In Southern Kansas Strapped

PAKIN


----------



## treefork

Paddling a kayak is necessary

WATER


----------



## Tentacle Toast

With All Things Equal, Rejoice

PIVYE


----------



## treefork

Positive inflected voices yield empathy

TRUTH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Truth Regarding Umbrage Takes Honour

VESTG


----------



## treefork

Venous engorgement stratifies t-cell growth

STASI


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Science, Technology, And Systematic Incorporation

PSJDE


----------



## projector101

PFS Slingshots Just Don't Evolve

PFSSS


----------



## treefork

Pickle fork shooting simply satisfies

PICKL


----------



## projector101

People In Canada Kick Latvians

FORKS


----------



## treefork

Fathers only regulate kids spending

BUGET


----------



## projector101

Before Umbrellas Get Everyone, Talk

USTAM


----------



## treefork

Unite States teams always manage

GOLDS


----------



## projector101

Get Out, Leo! Don't Stay!

GTOUT


----------



## treefork

Good training over using tools

WRECH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

What Rejected Evidence Could Help?

YEOWU


----------



## treefork

Yelling eventually opens wounds underneath

HONOR


----------



## PorkChopSling

Helpful Operators Navigating Open Ravines

DUSTY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Don't Understand Skies Turning Yellow

WUEND


----------



## treefork

Washing usually extracts new dirt

SOAPZ


----------



## Tentacle Toast

So Often Apologizing Pleases Zeus

.BECYD


----------



## treefork

Before every cancer yields destruction

TUMOR


----------



## PorkChopSling

Trashing Unsanitary Motor Operated RVs

WAITS


----------



## treefork

Weather always influences target shooting

FROZE


----------



## tnflipper52

Francis rode old zebra's everywhere.

CINCH


----------



## PorkChopSling

Can't Ignore None Commercial Hits

SONGS


----------



## treefork

Shooting our new guns safely

SAFET


----------



## PorkChopSling

<


----------



## PorkChopSling

Serving At Festivals Everywhere Tonight

TWIST


----------



## The Warrior

The wind is strong today.

YUYNC


----------



## treefork

Yield uses yellow never caring

SLOWS


----------



## PorkChopSling

Silently Looking Over Wild Selections

MELON


----------



## treefork

Masking every line on November

GRAPE


----------



## The Warrior

Get real and pray everyone.

PRAYS


----------



## treefork

Progress requires a yearly sorting

CLEAN


----------



## quarterinmynose

Courtesy lessens every abrasive nuance.

gwizz


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Gained Wisdom In Zen's Zenith

WABAM


----------



## treefork

Winning a battle angers many

LOSER


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lieutenants Only Serve Ephemerally Ranked

KAPOW


----------



## treefork

Katrina actually prepared our warriors

SUNAM


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sad, Unprepared Nations Admit Mishandlings

AWASH


----------



## The Warrior

Anyone want a spiritual healing?

SAEML


----------



## PorkChopSling

Safety Allowances Entices Much Laughter

FRUIT


----------



## treefork

Finding rarely utilized invention technology

swoop


----------



## The Warrior

Sam will obviously own property.

SADET


----------



## treefork

Sales advance developing every trend

TREND


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tentiginous Rhapsodies Evoke Naughty Dreams

LINEN


----------



## PorkChopSling

Lemon Infused Nuts Encrusted Naan

TOAST


----------



## treefork

Testing our answers saves time

HAPPY


----------



## tnflipper52

Having a puppy pleases you

GREAT


----------



## treefork

Going really extreme advances technique

TRAIN


----------



## tnflipper52

Truth ruins an individuals naughtiness

OSCAR


----------



## treefork

Only shoot candles at random

FLAME


----------



## tnflipper52

Famous lawyers always make enemies

TRIAL


----------



## treefork

Targeting requires improved aiming lines

SIGHT


----------



## The Warrior

Someone is going home tonight.

NIGHT


----------



## treefork

Never imagine going high tonight

DREAM


----------



## The Warrior

Doesn't require eating a meatball.

PLOFM


----------



## treefork

Practicing letting our faults melt

STYLE


----------



## The Warrior

Someone typed your last entry.

DEMSA


----------



## treefork

Drawing every memory saves anguish

DRAWS


----------



## Individual

Drawing Rubber Always Wields Shots.

SHOTS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

So Hot On The Sun
LSHEI


----------



## treefork

Loving shooting helps ensure improvement

SHOOT


----------



## Individual

Sexy Humans or other things.

INAWE


----------



## treefork

Ignorant newbies anxiously want experience

MINOR


----------



## Marnix

My ideas need onscreen reward??

THERA


----------



## The Warrior

They have enough rations already.

KILPF


----------



## treefork

Kelp is like plant fiber

FIBER


----------



## tnflipper52

Fools interfere because experience recalls

CAUSE


----------



## Marnix

Cabbage and ungulates seem extraneous

SEEMS


----------



## tnflipper52

Stop eating every meal seriously.

EVERY


----------



## The Warrior

Evil vixens entertain Ryan yearly. (Lame, I know)

SANCT


----------



## Individual

Silly Aliens Never Carry Trombones

CARRY


----------



## Sunchierefram

Cookies are really really yummy.
DUCKS


----------



## Individual

Demonic Umbrellas Carry Khaki Socks

TASTY


----------



## Marnix

Tums are somewhat tasty, yes

LEMON


----------



## Individual

Lilac Ecstatic Monkeys On Nickles

TGISS


----------



## The Warrior

To give isn't so silly.

TYMNG


----------



## treefork

Training young men needing growth

YOUNG


----------



## Tentacle Toast

"YES" On Undulations Near Groin

GRIND


----------



## The Warrior

Go run in North Dakota.

WBEDS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Wet Beds Equal Dirty Sheets

PALAJ


----------



## The Warrior

Paid a lot at Jacks.

LCSAC


----------



## Tentacle Toast

"Low Cost" Scams Are...Costly

PSJDU


----------



## Individual

Proper Soup Just Doesn't Understand.

UNEOM


----------



## treefork

Under new economical operational measures

UNDER


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Unbelieving Naysayers Degrade Evangelical Rituals

OVERS


----------



## treefork

Obese virgins eat rare steak

OBESE


----------



## Whiteleather

Odd boys eat salad exclusively.

QUINT


----------



## treefork

Quietly utilizing inventive new trends

TREND


----------



## Marnix

The red elk needs dogwood

MAPLE


----------



## Pilgrim

Minnesotan's are perpetually living energetically

EMPTY


----------



## treefork

Every man pretends to yawn

EVERY


----------



## tnflipper52

Even vegetarians eat raspberry yogurt.

OBAMA


----------



## leon13

Other Beers Are Mostly Annoying

QWART


----------



## tnflipper52

Quenching water always relieves thirst.

PENNY


----------



## leon13

Pleas Enter Now New York 
PROST


----------



## treefork

Practice regularly on stationary targets

FOCUS


----------



## leon13

fabian often cut unexpected slingshots

HURTZ


----------



## The Warrior

Hunters ultimately routed the zebras.

THNSE


----------



## leon13

The Hunter never senses Elves 
THONI


----------



## The Warrior

The hammer only nails it

RFDES


----------



## treefork

Rebels fight, dying every second

FIGHT


----------



## Marnix

Fast imaginary gnus have tails

TALES


----------



## treefork

Target aiming like every shooter

POINT


----------



## Marnix

Pretty original implements need testing

PRANK


----------



## The Warrior

Paul raised a new kite.

OLDMO


----------



## leon13

Only like dan-kung massive orders
Holly


----------



## treefork

Holding on. lasting long yearly

POWER


----------



## leon13

Plinking on wild elderberry recently
PINKY


----------



## The Warrior

Power is needed kicking you.

THBSA


----------



## treefork

Try having better sales averages

GOALS


----------



## The Warrior

Going over a late summary.

DREGN


----------



## leon13

Do reinforced elastics getting nicer (?)
QUATS


----------



## The Warrior

Quietly use another testing strip.

IHURP


----------



## leon13

I hunt unicorn router pouches 
GUARR


----------



## The Warrior

Get up and run, Randy.

LOECA


----------



## leon13

Leon`s Oven Estimate`s Catty Alarm

HUMBL


----------



## treefork

Help us make better lives

LIVES


----------



## The Warrior

Larry is very entertaining sometimes.

PLOWS


----------



## leon13

Plinking Like Old Wise Slingshooter's
GNUTZ


----------



## treefork

Girls need us trying zealously

CHARM


----------



## leon13

Clear hands aim really marvelous 
STAOM


----------



## treefork

Serious target acquisition only matters

FOCUS


----------



## The Warrior

Frees our company under siege.

REDGB


----------



## treefork

Rodeos experience dying good breeds

CLOWN


----------



## The Warrior

Can't let others win now.

YHNCS


----------



## treefork

Youth has never corrected situations

SMART


----------



## The Warrior

Start making a real trap.

EANCO


----------



## leon13

Each Ammo Nocks Cans Out

KNUFF


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Knowing No Unethical Freedom Fighters

LAPSJ


----------



## treefork

Lefties always place sissy jabs

BOXIN


----------



## flippinfool

Best of xenon is negligible

SADLY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Softly Avoid Distracting Lilting Youth

PIIHB


----------



## flippinfool

Past implied implications have backups

FUZZY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Forcibly Unzziping Zeus's Zipper Yelping

GOCHA


----------



## treefork

Give our children help always

SMILE


----------



## flippinfool

Some might insist limited efforts

DORKY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Don't Oppress Raunchy, Kinky, Yvette

PWTRD


----------



## flippinfool

Please wait to read data

POPPY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Psychiatrists Over Prescribe Psychotic Youth

(what's with all the words? I thought we were supposed to use random letters..)

CAOSJ


----------



## flippinfool

Common advice of simple Joe

BINGE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Binary Integers Necessitate Gulping Ethanol

PLEBS


----------



## flippinfool

Please let early birds sing

LEDMY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Laughing Eagles Dive Menacingly Yonder
YFVAY


----------



## flippinfool

Your favorite valet awaits you

Remdp


----------



## treefork

Remembering every memory deserves praise

RECAL


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Reconciling Every Calous Affliction Logically

DKNMS


----------



## treefork

Delivering kindness nurtures motherly senses

LOVES


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lagomorphs Obliterated Violently Enliven Supper

RABIT


----------



## treefork

Riding a bike is terrifying

SKILL


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Secretly Kissing Ingred's Lovely Lickables

SPAWN


----------



## treefork

Shooting prepares all when needed

SHOOT


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Singing Honourable Overtures On Thursdays

DHFSJ


----------



## flippinfool

dense hard forks shouldn't jerk

LENTS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Less Every Nationalist Truly Submit

MQKAB


----------



## flippinfool

Many quick knocks are bad

QUITS


----------



## treefork

Quality usually is the satisfaction

REBEL


----------



## flippinfool

Read enough by evening light

ZMDEP


----------



## treefork

Zippers make dressing especially prompt

SPIKE


----------



## flippinfool

Sane people inherit kinky emissary

KUNSA


----------



## treefork

Kayaking under northern sailing agreement

SANDS


----------



## flippinfool

Sweet and nutty donut solid

HUGHS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hang Up Gus, Here's Selkirk
PWJDO


----------



## treefork

Prosecution without justification diminishes order

CAUSE


----------



## flippinfool

Can't always use so efficiently

QMPZI


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Quelling Mentally Poisonous Zionist Induction

PELWD


----------



## treefork

Positive experiences leave woman desiring

TEASE


----------



## flippinfool

Thinking every artist says enough

MQPAL


----------



## Tentacle Toast

My Quilted Pockets Adjust Lengthwise

SPIVU


----------



## treefork

Scoring points is virtually useless

SCORE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Scolding Children Only Reduces Empathy

WIHKP


----------



## treefork

Woman in Haiti kiss poorly

AIDES


----------



## Tentacle Toast

All Interred Died Entire Sluts

HRPES


----------



## flippinfool

Happy round pigs enjoy sunshine

Fhsku


----------



## treefork

Father has sent kindred underlings

BRAHS


----------



## flippinfool

Better read all help slowly

FIGHT


----------



## treefork

Fall is good hunting time

FALLS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Friends Aide Long Life Spreading

UBEKI


----------



## treefork

Urban blockage eradicate kangaroo inbreeding

BANJO


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Blight Always Negates Jovial Overtures

BVSAI


----------



## flippinfool

Be very still and innocent

JDYEB


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Jostling Dieties Yields Enormous Brevity

SLXBA


----------



## flippinfool

Seeking light xenon baked apple

LKIBE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lobbing Knives Involves Being Efficient

COTGD


----------



## flippinfool

Completely open target gradient dart

PTYEW


----------



## treefork

Point training youth eventually win

YOUTH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Yohimbe Often Ushers Terrible Hallucinations 
SIVAR


----------



## treefork

Shooting involves virtual accuracy recall

MUSLE


----------



## flippinfool

Mostly unused slingshots last eternally

TAKER


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Take A Knife, Exit Rear

PWICY


----------



## treefork

Power with initiative can yield

YIELD


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Yellowing In Eyes? Liver Disease...

HRVST


----------



## flippinfool

Handy radical vertically straight tower

DEEDS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Don't Even Entertain Dastardly Schemes

PLAKA


----------



## treefork

Paddle lightly along kayak avenues

PONIS


----------



## joe_mcdogwad

Pig ointment never ignites safely.

HACKS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hank Always Cooks Killer Snacks

WLIKD


----------



## flippinfool

Wonderfully long intensive kicking drink

CRANK


----------



## treefork

Candy really aggravates nice kids

CANDY


----------



## flippinfool

colorful aged nutrients develop yearly

METER


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mother's Ether Tranquilized Eager Rompings

OJIHU


----------



## flippinfool

old jumper in heavy use

PEUSC


----------



## treefork

Pretending eventually undermines social confidence

FALSE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

F***ing Alicia Loudly Secretes Endorphins

ORGSM


----------



## flippinfool

Old raunchy goats shouldn't meander

GOATS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Getting On Another Tacky Steamship

APIVW


----------



## flippinfool

All people in velvet wiggle

ASKLU


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Aluminum Skinning Knives Leave Umbrage

GDUSU


----------



## treefork

Good deeds usually save us

SAVES


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Salvation Appears Villainous, Engendering Servitude

KYKUS


----------



## treefork

Kayaking youths know us strangers

HARPY


----------



## The Warrior

Has anyone really played Yahtzee?

OEMPT


----------



## flippinfool

Overly enthusiastic mentally pressured tempter

HYTRE


----------



## treefork

Happy young trolls really entertain

TROLL


----------



## flippinfool

To rant over laughing linemen

NAQTY


----------



## treefork

Never ask questions testing youth

YOUTH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Yipped Out Under The Halogen

KOKAN


----------



## flippinfool

Kick out kangaroos and newts

VIREW


----------



## treefork

Violence is really escalating worldwide

EVILS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Eventual Viral Infestation Lessens Security

ALOBE


----------



## flippinfool

all latecomers openly betray eviction

KUBYR


----------



## treefork

Knifes used by young rebels

REBEL


----------



## flippinfool

Really eloquent backbiters entail laughter

SDKIC


----------



## treefork

She does kind interesting chants

CHANT


----------



## flippinfool

common haunts and natural traces

HAUNT


----------



## treefork

Have an unusually nice trip

NICKS


----------



## flippinfool

Never insure common kooks security

GHDTU


----------



## treefork

Good housing developments turning under

UNDER


----------



## flippinfool

Unusually nasty defensive end run

NASTY


----------



## treefork

Never ask strangers to yell

BUCKS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Back Up Computer Kilobytes Securely

ICTES


----------



## flippinfool

initial cast takes complete study

SNAKE


----------



## treefork

Sassy nuns always know everything

KNOWS


----------



## flippinfool

know not old wise slingshotter

SADEL


----------



## treefork

Sailing at dawns early light

LIGHT


----------



## flippinfool

laughter is good healing therapy

MAJWO


----------



## devils son in law

My antique jalopy works ok

GROTS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Gangrenous Rot Occludes Tactile Sensations

DUJPI


----------



## flippinfool

Drive under jovial personal instruction

UNDER


----------



## treefork

Use new dice every round

CRAPS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Can't Really Appreciate People Slacking

OLWAF


----------



## treefork

Only launch water at fire

BURNS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bought Under Raucoussly Nefarious Situations

SILPE


----------



## flippinfool

sure is likeable people entering

PQERI


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Poached, Quartered Elk Requires Ingestion

RIYTE


----------



## flippinfool

Right in your touch everyday

CTIRW


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Clearly Targeting Infra Red Works

PYDIO


----------



## flippinfool

Put your dog inside ok

PIOTE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Put It Out The Entrance

SHEGG


----------



## flippinfool

Some have ejected green gnomes

HESFG


----------



## treefork

Helping evicts satisfaction for girls

GIRLS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Gorgeous Ingrid Really Loves Sex

VDJDG


----------



## flippinfool

very dumb jockey digs girls

FLKTV


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fluidity Linking Kinetic Transference Vicariously

WPOLG


----------



## flippinfool

Wild porkers openly lunch greater

POQAS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pull Out Quick....And Save 

NORBR


----------



## treefork

Never open rubber bands rapidly

SNAPS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Snickering Naturally At People Suffering

KUFOE


----------



## flippinfool

Keep up for open entry

GHIFD


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Get Help In Fighting Diseases

YOFIE


----------



## treefork

Yelling out f*** is expressive

SWEAR


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Swear Whenever Epitaphs Are Resounded

PBEID


----------



## treefork

Power breeds envy in divisions

PRIDE


----------



## flippinfool

powerful rockets invade dense environment

DLFKA


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Power Rescinded Instigates Diabolical Enterprises

JIDFS


----------



## flippinfool

just inspected double fork slingshot

DLFKA


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Did Louis F*** Krista Analy?

TNEIB


----------



## treefork

Teaching newbie exercises is boring

NEWBY


----------



## flippinfool

Newbies eventually work by you

HIOTA


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hit It On The A**

GORJE


----------



## flippinfool

Gone over real junkyard entry

RTVYN


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rolling Through Vancouver yelling "NICE!"

IDSPI


----------



## flippinfool

I did say plenty initially

LAITM


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Letting All, In Time, Move

ADKLA


----------



## flippinfool

All dragons killed long ago

MAINT


----------



## devils son in law

My aunt is naughty tonight

AUNTY


----------



## treefork

Ask us now to yell

ROCKO


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rifraff On Crack Killing Officers

STINE


----------



## flippinfool

Stop talking in news evasions

EVADE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ethan Vividly Accessed Deep Epiphanies

WKDUF


----------



## flippinfool

Weak kinds drive us foolish

KINDS


----------



## treefork

Kids in need demonstrate sorrow

ABUSE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

All Bow Under Security Exuberance

NSABO


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Through Fornication, Vicky Bred Hextuplets

PEJSB


----------



## treefork

Bring your extra bearings inside

BALLZ


----------



## flippinfool

Better add long labeled zippers

MECXW


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Might Engineers Consider Xanthic Washers?

TELOF


----------



## flippinfool

Tell everyone lights out Friday

SDPOH


----------



## treefork

Send direct postage on handling

STAMP


----------



## devils son in law

Stop talking about my pops!

DRJMP (dad's initials drj)


----------



## Tentacle Toast

December Rains Just Mildly Pleasant

EWLIY


----------



## flippinfool

Every wimp looks internally yoked

PLCID


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Phenol Laced Cake Is Deadly

PSHRY


----------



## treefork

Point shooting has really yearned

SKILL


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Six Knives In Lower Lumbar

SPOPD


----------



## flippinfool

Stop putting old people down

TRPEM


----------



## Tentacle Toast

To Reiterate, People Expect Money

UFIDE


----------



## flippinfool

Unidentified foreign invaders doubtfully exist

DFLKO


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Don't Forget Life Killed Overseas

OITYU


----------



## flippinfool

Old Indian teepee yellows usually

DLQIV


----------



## treefork

Diversified living questions invite violence

ALTER


----------



## NaturalFork

Always Laughing To Entertaining Reads

VODKA


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Veronica On Dilaudid Kisses Anyone

OBOPM


----------



## flippinfool

Old bats openly push meth

HSANN


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Help Stop Anthems Naming Nincompoops

OUCTY


----------



## flippinfool

Oppressive unsolicited comments tempt you

RTINE


----------



## treefork

Rotating turns invites new entrants

TURNS


----------



## flippinfool

Totally useless rotating nut stripped

ALOWM


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Actually, Low Orbit Winds Migrate

NIFOT


----------



## treefork

Negativity invites failure over thinking

THINK


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Terrible Hesitations In Nonlinear Knowledge

AAKDH


----------



## flippinfool

almost artificial kept dog house

RETUN


----------



## Tentacle Toast

(? LoL, How's THAT a sentence??)

Rather Enchanting Trickery Using Nothing...

TRYHD


----------



## flippinfool

(Was waiting for fog to clear)

Ten rare young hamsters die

LKDIP


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Louis Killed Dozens In Prison

PSHRU


----------



## flippinfool

Positive sayings help reduce uttering

TREVY


----------



## treefork

Try revealing every violent yeti

YETIS


----------



## NaturalFork

Your Evening Tonight Is Slingshots

TOWEL


----------



## Tentacle Toast

To Own Weapons, Engender Logic

SRIYE


----------



## flippinfool

Silent railroad inventor yells eventually

BOOMS


----------



## treefork

Bring our operator membership soon

XMENS


----------



## flippinfool

Xenon might emit neutral substances

WIZEN


----------



## treefork

Walking in zoological environmental nuance

SPOOK


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Some People Overtly Obfuscate Kindness

WODBS


----------



## flippinfool

Will old dogs bite strangers?

DLPUC


----------



## treefork

Depression leaves people under control

FLAGS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Feeding Legumes And Grape Sours

TWOSH


----------



## treefork

To win over silly habits

SILLY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Stop In, Lightly Loved Yugo

PSKSJ


----------



## flippinfool

Park sand karts softly jerk!

KJTFE


----------



## treefork

Kites just tickle fancies everywhere

KITES


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Kneading In Tantric Ecstasy Seductively

DOALS


----------



## treefork

Dancing on a little ship

SNAILY


----------



## stinger

Sample new ales immediately, like yesterday

That was 6 by the way.

CAPER


----------



## flippinfool

Can't all people enjoy radiation?

QATIP


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Quince And Tulip Impart Pungancy

JUWLO


----------



## flippinfool

Just utter witty lines openly

MQZOP


----------



## Tentacle Toast

My Queen Zapped Ollie's Pumpkin

FJKRO


----------



## devils son in law

Fresh Jerked Kangaroo Roaster Oven

FRESH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Forrests Reached Ensures Safe Haven

TIUPA


----------



## flippinfool

Tiny indian usurped police again!

WOQPT


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Woolen Oblong Quilts Preserve Temperature

NIBYS


----------



## treefork

Nuns in back yards singing

VOICE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Voicing Opposition In Concert Exhausts

PSHRE


----------



## treefork

Prayer songs have rare expressions

FAITH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

For All In The Heavens

AGILO


----------



## treefork

Aggression gives individuals little opportunity

ANGER


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Anger Negates Good Empirical Reasoning

GRTDH


----------



## flippinfool

Ground round turkey dries hot

JIBFT


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Just In Before Falling Out

CTAIL


----------



## flippinfool

Comical target acquired is laughable

DSORV


----------



## treefork

Distance shooting on revolving vectors

VIXON


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Venetians Instigate Xylophone Operators Notoriously

PSKSJ


----------



## flippinfool

Please stop kidding short jesters

PCNEY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

People Can Never Enjoy Yodling

JGJGJ


----------



## treefork

Just give jugs good jiggling

BOUNC


----------



## Greavous

Boot Out University North Carolina

NLTNW


----------



## flippinfool

Better open unopened new containers

BEMAD


----------



## treefork

Bring extra men after dark

AMBUZ


----------



## flippinfool

All men best utilize zion.

YRAKC


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Yeshua Ranks Amongst Knowledgeable Clergy

OSJDH


----------



## treefork

Outdoor shooting justifies disciplinary habits

HABIT


----------



## flippinfool

Hares are baked in Turkey!

BEPLZ


----------



## treefork

Boys eventually pull long zippers

SOUPW


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sending Our Uppity Parents West

EISKK


----------



## flippinfool

Even including surly khaki kangaroos

LVFWI


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Leviathans Villified For Wanting Inclusion

UBKTC


----------



## flippinfool

Use black, kinda tough catgut.

USERS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Umbilicus Separates Esential Regions Southward

WDSGH


----------



## treefork

Washing dishes saves great havoc

NAGGS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Now Another Group Go's South

GNJHO


----------



## flippinfool

Never apply green goop sparingly

BIDUC


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Billing Indescretions Didacted Unscrupulous Councilmen

RAYSH


----------



## flippinfool

Rate all young shooters high.

GSKTO


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Go Seek Knights To Obliterate

IRESQ


----------



## flippinfool

invade round easy structures quickly

PSIRV


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Passively Serving Indigents Rancid Veal

IYGEY


----------



## treefork

Ignorant youth gravitate every year

YOUTH


----------



## flippinfool

Your only useful to her

SDALK


----------



## treefork

Shooting develops a little kinship

BUDDY


----------



## flippinfool

Better utter dandy data yearly

DANDY


----------



## treefork

Do all new dads yell ?

STRES


----------



## flippinfool

Short trees really encourage slingshots.

KJDES


----------



## treefork

Kangaroos jumping distract every shooter

FOCUS


----------



## flippinfool

Focus on colorful, useful slingshots

FOCAL


----------



## treefork

Found our child at last

AMBER


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Another Member Bought Erotic Readings

APDIU


----------



## flippinfool

All people do is useless.

FTWEL


----------



## treefork

Fine tint will enhance lighting

LIGHT


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lowering It Gradually Helps Taughtness

EHTID


----------



## treefork

Evolution has teachers in distress

EXITS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Electric Xenon Illuminates Tough Situations

WIPVU


----------



## flippinfool

Will intelligent people vary unnoticed?

PEEPS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

People Envision Emissaries Perform Satisfactorily

ENIUS


----------



## treefork

Enter new individuals using saws

TORTZ


----------



## Greavous

Took our red top zippo

MDPER


----------



## flippinfool

Most dense pauper envisions rewards.

DENSE


----------



## treefork

Membership dues paid every round

UNION


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Until Noon I'm O' Naturale

ASEUR


----------



## flippinfool

All soft emus usually return

USUAL


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Usurped Starlight Uncannily Abounds Limitlessly

RWGDI


----------



## treefork

Regular washing gives detailed impressions

WASHL


----------



## flippinfool

Waiting always implies high limits

DSPIL


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Doing So Pleases Ishtar's Legions

TMCIH


----------



## flippinfool

Tough Man Championship is hard

HARDY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Henry Abides Rigorously, Don't You?

IEBDE


----------



## flippinfool

In Eastaboga big deer evade

EVADE


----------



## treefork

Every velocity adjustment determines elevation

CLICK


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cranes Levitating Imitate Circaling Kites

PISTC


----------



## flippinfool

Please ignore smart tongued comments

SASSY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Suckers Always Snookered Spending Yen

RKSBD


----------



## treefork

Real kindness salvages battered dispositions

PEACE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Please Excuse All Certified Errors

IHOJA


----------



## treefork

In house operations justify action

GOOGL


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Granting Old Opponents Grander Lies

SLIFT


----------



## flippinfool

Solid logic is formidable target

DAMES


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Don't Assume Men Evade Scrutiny

SODRH


----------



## flippinfool

Some old duds reek horribly

NUVTR


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Never Underestimating Virtuous Talisman's Reverence

DLAYE


----------



## flippinfool

Don't love all your enemies

AYELD


----------



## Greavous

As Yesterday Ended Light Dwindled

CHILL


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Can't Hide In Lowered Levies

PWJDG


----------



## flippinfool

Pause while jokers do good

LIHCL


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lancing Internally Hemorrhages Compressed Ligaments

UTEDM


----------



## flippinfool

Unifying the extra dumb managers

FDKLU


----------



## treefork

Fathers decide kids lives undertakings

MENTO


----------



## flippinfool

Many entreat nasty terrorists openly

JIKNB


----------



## treefork

Just inquire kindly never boasting

SMILE


----------



## flippinfool

Sure makes it less enticing

MAKES


----------



## treefork

Making a kid express syllables

SPELL


----------



## Greavous

Some People Enjoy Liquid Libations

COMPEL


----------



## treefork

Come on man. Please exercise lucidity. ( Six letters )

FOCUS


----------



## flippinfool

Fought open court using slingshots

KCGIM


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Knowing Can Grant Immunity, Mate

STIHS


----------



## flippinfool

Stop that insidious horror story

STORY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Stop That Oral Ruckus, You...

VEWRI


----------



## treefork

Violence expressed with real intention

SMASH


----------



## flippinfool

Violent elephants will run immediately

MDQER


----------



## Tentacle Toast

My Dear Queen's Edict Resounded

TIAPO


----------



## treefork

Tillapia is a poor option

MUTAN


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mnemosyne Unleashed Titans Against Nero

GEREK


----------



## treefork

Give extra respect entering kitchens

CHEFS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Creating Haute Eats Frazzles Some

LDISA


----------



## Greavous

Let Down In Small Amounts

Nackr


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Never Attacked Crazy Kingpins, Regrettably

TYFJE


----------



## treefork

Too young for jousting exhibitions

KNITE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Knighthood Never Involved Training Elephants

SJDUX


----------



## flippinfool

So just don't use xenon

GTDME


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Go To Denmark, Mate Extensively

AACPI


----------



## treefork

After asking, champions play intensely

STOKE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sass Talk Only Knouts Extinguish

LNEBC


----------



## treefork

Live news events bring concern

BRING


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Blacks Ringed In Nooses Gasped

WGIYT


----------



## treefork

Why give into yearly taxes

TAXES


----------



## Greavous

Three angry xerox employees stewed

Fonts


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Twila's Abominable Xenomenia Exausts Sanity

EEEWW


----------



## flippinfool

Even early elephants will wake

MBCZI


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mostly Because Causing Zymosis Intoxicates

PEUWG


----------



## flippinfool

possible effective usernames were good

DAKWC


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Don't Awake Kraken Without Cause

SLAKG


----------



## treefork

Sitting long aggravates ketoacidosis gravitation

SLOTH


----------



## flippinfool

Steer left of the house

KLWAR


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Kelp Looks Wonderful After Rumpleminze

EKAJD


----------



## flippinfool

Elusive kangaroos adjust jump distance

ELUDE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Evaiding Law's Unjustified Dictations Elevates

WPLSY


----------



## flippinfool

Wild people like sweet yucca

YUCCA


----------



## Greavous

You Usually Can Confuse Anteaters

TCOTA


----------



## flippinfool

Tasty crab over tangy apricots

CRABS


----------



## treefork

Canned ravioli aggravates bowel syndrome

BOWEL


----------



## flippinfool

Better off with enthusiastic lines

DRONE


----------



## treefork

Drive right on night expressways

RIGHT


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rot Infests Governmental High Thinking

RAPSD


----------



## flippinfool

Read all print slowly dummy

MAGNM


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Maliciously Aligned Groups Negate Morality

PSKJD


----------



## treefork

Point shoot kills justified determination

SKILL


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sochi/Kremlin; Intertwined Lawless Love

YTREW


----------



## treefork

Yaz terminates reproductive embryo waste

ABORT


----------



## The Warrior

Always bring over real tonic.

TYMED


----------



## treefork

Two young men entered dangerously

FEARS


----------



## flippinfool

Forced evacuation almost reached shoreline

NIIHK


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Not In Ingersoll, High Knight

LURIA


----------



## flippinfool

Lazy undertaker ran into alley

JUZYR


----------



## Tentacle Toast

"JESUS...UNBELIEVABLE!!" Zak Yelled Raucously

MDKOW


----------



## treefork

Moderate division kills our winnings

POKER


----------



## flippinfool

Please, only krypton emits radiantly

LMNUT


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lolita May Never Understand Temptation

PEDOS


----------



## flippinfool

Personal effort does offer solace

Mekad


----------



## treefork

Make every knife a Damascus

KNIFE


----------



## flippinfool

Koalas never invade from east

NVRFE


----------



## treefork

New voice recognition finds everyone

VOICE


----------



## flippinfool

Very odd imbecile can't enlist

NBSEP


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Nonbinding Business Suppositions Evoke Panic

CAHDM


----------



## flippinfool

Calling all head down moose

PQMZY


----------



## treefork

Preparatory quizzes make zealous youth

*****


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Knowing Isreals Killing Every Schoolchild

JTITB


----------



## treefork

Just to invite troubled beliefs

THINK


----------



## Tentacle Toast

To Honestly Imply Nobody Knows

LMAOH


----------



## flippinfool

Lonely male aardvark only hums

HUNTS


----------



## treefork

Have us now turn sad

SMILE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Smite Might Irritate, Love Endures

FOPSA


----------



## flippinfool

First ocicat parts something asymmetrically

OCICT


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Occipital Condyle Is Compounded Trilateraly
PRIYV


----------



## flippinfool

Post reviews increase yearly venues

KDOTR


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Kansans Drive On The Right

UDYEU


----------



## flippinfool

Utilize direct yearly environmental utilities

DPORZ


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Drop "Proper" Order; Realize Zen

MTDHE


----------



## treefork

Motorcycle tracks demand heavy excavation

DOZER


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dancing On Zealot's Emancipated Realities

HEKIO


----------



## treefork

Have every kayak in operation

BEARD


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Before Ever Asking, Read Directions

LOHTD


----------



## treefork

Lay on heavy the destruction

HEAVY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Heaping Entrails Are Voluptuosly Yellow

CBWAB


----------



## flippinfool

Cool blue whales are big

BNMEV


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bring No Money Entering Venezuela

IFYMR


----------



## treefork

Ignorant fearful youth make rebels

YOUTH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Your Oppositional Utterances Trample Harmony

ARBFL


----------



## flippinfool

Argumentative rebels brought fearful looks

MNSCI


----------



## Tentacle Toast

My Nincompoop Son Cries Incessantly

WPNIC


----------



## treefork

Winning points need inner circle

SCORE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Soup Cans...Our Real Escape.

PLINK


----------



## treefork

Playfully laughing in new kilts

GALIC


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Grand Aspiritions Laud Indestructible Confidence

ILDAK


----------



## flippinfool

Immigrant llamas don't admire kangaroos

LGHAP


----------



## treefork

Little girls have a prayer

PRAYS


----------



## Greavous

People Running Away Yelling Ship!

LOLin


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lots Of Lortabs Increase Numbness

DOPTA


----------



## treefork

Laughing over lazy individual neglect

LAZEE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Layering Alloys? Zinciferous Elementals Enrage...

PUQIT


----------



## treefork

Play until quitting is transcended

QUITS


----------



## Greavous

Quit Using Incomplete Thoughts Sasquatch

Isiel


----------



## treefork

Interested sailors investigate every land

SAILS


----------



## Greavous

Serve Another Iced Libation Sam

UNICF


----------



## treefork

Unity needs internal concentrated focus

UNITY


----------



## flippinfool

Unity never intimidates thoughtful youth

HAYPK


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Harvest Avows Yapness Pangs Killed

IVECE


----------



## treefork

Inner violence escalating causing erosion

AWARE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Another Wedding; All Remembrances Endearing

ALMNY


----------



## treefork

All ladies may need youthfulness

AGELS


----------



## flippinfool

Aging gargoyles exist largely synthetically.

POWQG


----------



## Tentacle Toast

People Oppose Whipping Quality Goods

VRTCH


----------



## flippinfool

Very real targets can't hide

LKCTA


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lusty Katrina's Cans Torn Asunder

MUZIl


----------



## flippinfool

Many unknowing zebras immigrate illegally

KIPDR


----------



## treefork

Kangaroos in packs destroy roads

GANGZ


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Go Accost Negotiatingly Greedy Zealots

FIHNF


----------



## flippinfool

First it's helping new friends

ADFGP


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Another Day Flipping Greasy Patties

APGFT


----------



## treefork

Always present good fortune truthfully

TRUTH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Thrashing Ruthlessly Under Tense Happenings

FLAIL


----------



## flippinfool

Finally logic avails important liaisons

YUIOP


----------



## treefork

Youth under influence operate precariously

DRUGS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Drunken Runners Understandably Get Sloppy

UBTOC


----------



## treefork

Useless bragging tests our constitution

HUMBL


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Help Unlock Mapping Beacons, Lance

EPFGT


----------



## treefork

Every petty fear gets tiring

BRAVE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Benevolent Reparations Aggregate Victimhood Eternally

NOMOR


----------



## Individual

Neville's Onomatopoeias Make Olivia Retch.

RETCH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ringing Eternally, Tinitus Causes Headaches

TORGY


----------



## flippinfool

Totally open range gains yearly.

MEDEA


----------



## treefork

Men express depression emphasizing anger

ANGER


----------



## flippinfool

Another noble gesture emits remorse

POKLI


----------



## treefork

Purpose only kills loneliness inclinations

BELIE


----------



## flippinfool

Best elect less intense evildoer

DFGKI


----------



## treefork

Direct force generates kills immediately

TRAUM


----------



## Individual

Thunder & Rain Amuses Utilized Men

AMUSE


----------



## flippinfool

Amusing mistakes undo serious efforts

DWPZM


----------



## treefork

Down with precision zipper mechanics

ZIPPR


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Don't whip Pretty Zoe's Mammories

TPLIF


----------



## treefork

Taking pride like ignorant fools

MORON


----------



## Tentacle Toast

My Obvious Reasonings Obilize Nincompoops

TOIRT


----------



## flippinfool

To open, insert right toe

TVCYL


----------



## treefork

Teachers voices control youthful learning

LEARN


----------



## flippinfool

Let each attempt return nothing

VYTRE


----------



## treefork

Voluntary yawning teaches respiratory expiration

EXPIR


----------



## flippinfool

Eastern zealots place in reserve

KRDES


----------



## treefork

Kayaking really develops extra stamina

PADDL


----------



## flippinfool

Post all delayed data last

MMUIT


----------



## Individual

Many Members Use Individual's Techniques! 

ITSME


----------



## treefork

In time save more earnings

SAVEZ


----------



## Greavous

Some Alternative Venues Exclude Zealots

Burrr


----------



## Nobodo

Beginners underestimate really rapid returns.

MYASS


----------



## Individual

Many Yobbo's Are Supremely Stupid

EMOTI


----------



## Tentacle Toast

My Yellow A+ Sling Shot

HISGR


----------



## Greavous

Here I Sit Greatly Relieved

Plunk - sorry


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Plunk= Perpetually Languishing Under Noriega's "Kindness"

Sorry= Should've Overheard Renee Riding Yakov

(Didn't know which one you were going for)

OVOTD


----------



## Nobodo

Original Volvo Of Test Driving.

BWTTA


----------



## treefork

Bragging will tear trust away

MORAL


----------



## Nobodo

Mediocre Occupations Really Allow Laziness

FUNNY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

F***ing Up Ned, Not You...

EWBHI


----------



## treefork

Every wife beater has issues

ABUSE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Angry Broads Uttering? Slap Em'.... 

JUSTC


----------



## treefork

Justice under statutory testimonial consequences

UNDER


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Undulating Netheregions Draws Eventual Remorse

PHIBJ


----------



## Nobodo

Push Harder! Irritable Bowel Juice.

TOAST


----------



## flippinfool

Taste only aged slices tomorrow

HUDRC


----------



## Individual

This was a hard one, 
Hello! Utilizing Derrick's rubber. Cool.

HUDRD


----------



## treefork

Happiness usually dictates responsible decisions

DECID


----------



## Nobodo

Dem edutated critters isn't dumb

HIFIV


----------



## treefork

Happiness is fine in victory

VICTR


----------



## flippinfool

Vampires initiate complete territory ranges

XIMOT


----------



## treefork

Xerox is making our trouble

COPYS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Copy Or Paste...Your Selection

PJTEI


----------



## flippinfool

Please jam the envelope intensely

KJPAS


----------



## treefork

Kilimanjaro jungles posses African snakes

SNAKE


----------



## Individual

Sexy Natasha's Are Kissing Edward

UBWAW


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Unleashing "Beasty" With Another Woman

NOSHM


----------



## treefork

Negating our shortcomings has merit

EVOLE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ebbing Vexingly, Oceans Levy Evidence

TFITM


----------



## treefork

True friends initiate thoughtful moments

FRIEN


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fake Rolex' Indeed Ensnare Novices

FRAWD


----------



## Nobodo

Fake Rolex' Are Watch Dogs

GLASS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Glashutte Luads Avant-garde Styles Swimmingly

PKIRT


----------



## Nobodo

Pickles Kill Intentionally Rats/Targets

PIKLE


----------



## flippinfool

Possible intruder kills last effort

KVIFP


----------



## treefork

Kind voices inspire faithful praise

FAITH


----------



## flippinfool

Fully adjustable in the height

WIPFT


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Waitin In Patience For Things

TFPIW


----------



## flippinfool

Top female positions in walmart

LAJRB


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Liars Are Jerks, Right Benny?

GOPLE


----------



## treefork

Giving our people less earnings

OBAMA


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Obliged By Abhorrent Man's Actions

WTGLT


----------



## treefork

Watergate trial gave little truth

TAPES


----------



## flippinfool

Top army personnel escaped successfully.

VYFUW


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Vitrifying Yttrium Falls Under Wishes

DTIFC


----------



## treefork

Driving through industrial factory columns

ABCDE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Angst Beguiles Costly Decisions Extraordinarily

GTREA


----------



## flippinfool

Got to return every award

LPAIX


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Living Polypores Are Irreversibly Xylophilous

BTTHT


----------



## flippinfool

Bought the toughest hare today

GVBIS


----------



## treefork

Great victories bring instant satisfaction

VICTR


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Vitriolic Insults Create Tremendous Retaliations

PUCFI


----------



## treefork

Placing used cars for inventory

IRWIN


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Initiate Reverse when In Neutral

SDFAR


----------



## treefork

Saving dollars for a refund

THRIF


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Try Helping Refugees In Fallujah

OVFDS


----------



## treefork

Only vote for direct sales

VOTEZ


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Venezuelans Outreach To Eliminate Zyzzyva

HRDWN


----------



## flippinfool

Hazardous road driving warns negatively

ASOAT


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Another Shot On Another Threat

SIHOK


----------



## NoobShooter

Sara Is Happy On Ketamine.

FOYSC


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Forget Opium, Yae-o Smokes Cooler

WASTD


----------



## flippinfool

Watch all stupid tungsten doors

KIPNL


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Know Intelligent People Never Lose

TCIKP


----------



## flippinfool

Torque clutches insert kips proportionately

VIYRQ


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ventriloquists Insist You Remain Quiet

UGBRT


----------



## treefork

Uncle George brings rear treats

UNCLE


----------



## flippinfool

Unwanted news can last eternally

LASTS


----------



## treefork

Leave a stamp to send

POSTL


----------



## flippinfool

Paste old stamps to left

DCIUY


----------



## treefork

Dry canvas is usually yellow

DRYFT


----------



## flippinfool

Dry roofing yields flying turkeys

LAQMY


----------



## treefork

Laughing at questions mimics youth

LAUGH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lolita Always Unraveled Ghastly Hubert

RHDRI


----------



## flippinfool

Right handed driving rates important

KICBE


----------



## treefork

Kayudo is concentration beyond expression

FOCUS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Forgetting Our Cause Undermines Status

PLIYG


----------



## treefork

Painting ladders in yellow green.

CLIMB


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Can't laugh...It's My Beaver

TACAX


----------



## treefork

Take a cast analyzing xray

CTSCN


----------



## flippinfool

Complete the simple contract now

DGSHA


----------



## treefork

Dividing good stuff has advantages

STUFF


----------



## flippinfool

Simple to use feather flapper

PTHKE


----------



## treefork

Pulling the hatch key effortlessly

HATCH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hank Always Touches Children's Hair

DLIHC


----------



## flippinfool

Don't lounge in half chairs

GVUBE


----------



## treefork

Girls voting under bias experiences

ELECT


----------



## flippinfool

Even lazy elves can type

LPOMC


----------



## treefork

Left placement on my center

CENTR


----------



## flippinfool

Completely erase new technical replies

REPLY


----------



## Nobodo

Remember! Eat Poorly, Lose Years.

YEARS


----------



## flippinfool

yes, eventually all realists succumb

EVENT


----------



## Greavous

Even Violent Enforcement Negates Tenderness

TOPIC


----------



## flippinfool

Today old people inspire confidence

INSPR


----------



## treefork

Interesting new sales prospect rewards

JUJIT


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Josh Understands Jason Is Telepathic

ESPON


----------



## flippinfool

Even special people own nails

TRIYT


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tina Recieves Internal Yaz Treatments

OLKUA


----------



## treefork

Only large kilns utilize amperage

ENERG


----------



## flippinfool

Even new entries require grub

GRUBS


----------



## treefork

Giving respect usually breaks silence

BREAK


----------



## flippinfool

Bad recoil estimated after kinfolk

BKOKM


----------



## treefork

Big kangaroos on killing missions

VEGAS


----------



## Nobodo

Voluptuous European Gals Are Swedes.

ITCHY


----------



## flippinfool

Internal turmoil can harm yields

BMNVI


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Build More Naturesque Vivariums Internationally

BOAFB


----------



## flippinfool

Bottomless open arks float badly

BOPMV


----------



## treefork

Bring on primitive medieval violence

ARMOR


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Added Regrets Multiplies Our Remorse

YNSEA


----------



## treefork

Yesterday never should erode actuality

PEACE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Presence Encompasses All Current Epochs

TWVDM


----------



## treefork

Two winning victories demand motivation

WINNS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Winonas Into No Necrophilia, Son

SDHWA


----------



## flippinfool

Sundry days have wild aspects

WOPRT


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Worry Over Polite Repose Tactfully

AFQRI


----------



## treefork

Appalachian folklore questions rabid inbreeds

HOGAN


----------



## flippinfool

Hang over gas aids none

DKHJI


----------



## treefork

Drunk kangaroos have hopping impediments

DRUNK


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Don't Really Understand Natalie's Knitting

LFJIT


----------



## NoobShooter

Looking for Jose in Tijuana

CIHFG


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Clearly, I'm Heading For Grandeur

SMUHG


----------



## flippinfool

Smugglers might use hot guns

GRADE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Great Round A**es Do Excite

AJFUE


----------



## treefork

Apple juice flowing under eves

JUICE


----------



## flippinfool

Just use initial country effects

FGIMS


----------



## treefork

Father gives interesting memorable stories

STORY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Short Ties On Really Yerk

FIDLM


----------



## treefork

Father is definitely loving mother

FAMLY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fear All My Life Yearning

WPIQE


----------



## treefork

Water pressure is questionable everywhere

PUMPZ


----------



## flippinfool

Please use mangy purple zits

HBUIM


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Helio Binaries Unfurl Interstitial Matrix

TNSDC


----------



## flippinfool

Top notch slingshots deliver competively

CFGZK


----------



## treefork

Calling fowl gives zero kills

FOWLZ


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Follow Our Wisdom; Live Zen

IPLIT


----------



## flippinfool

Inferior products let in trouble

LKRWA


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lac-megantic Knows Real Works Ahead

OILYO


----------



## treefork

Lazy kangaroos run with attitude

LAZYA


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Leering Anthropomorphically, Zebras Yelp Angrily

IVTKC


----------



## flippinfool

Is ivy the kind converted?

TGUJB


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Terribly Gorgeous..Unfortunately, Jail Bait

HITIT


----------



## flippinfool

Heavy in titanium including t1

SAGFH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sounding A Gold French Horn

PDIMF


----------



## flippinfool

Pigeons dunked in medium fryer

BYCXI


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Because You're Coloured Xanthic, Idiot

PYTFA


----------



## treefork

Painting yellow taxis for everyone

TAXIS


----------



## pgandy

@ Treefork Here is the A? :nono:


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Thoughtful And Xenial Is Sandra

NUJET


----------



## flippinfool

Never Use Jaded Economy Targets

LPEMZ


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lovely Party, Enjoying Much Zakuska

WIVBT


----------



## treefork

Winning is valuable , besides training

PREPR


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Please Resist Emphatic Praise, Roland

DUMED


----------



## flippinfool

Don't Untie My Extra Dunnage

GHWEC


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Get High Without Ever Coughing

NGFUU


----------



## flippinfool

Never Get Fufu Until Useful

GHAOP


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Greatness Hath All Our People

TYJHD


----------



## flippinfool

Tempting Yellow Jackets Have Drugs

TPINB


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tanks Painted In Nuremburg Blue

YEDTE


----------



## flippinfool

Yesterday's Entry Delayed Today's Evaluation

LKLDA


----------



## treefork

Lady killers like dashing apparel.

JIGLO


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lapping Kahlua Like Dogs Adrift

PRAVU


----------



## flippinfool

Private Rebuttals Are Very Useful

LLAMR


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lagomorphs Love Alfalfa Mate, Remember?

CKNYH


----------



## flippinfool

Concrete Knuckles Never Yield Help

HBINM


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Henry Butts In, Never Mabsoot

WOFHB


----------



## treefork

Winter operations falter hindering battle

BATTL


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Barks Aren't Taken Too Literally

DOGGY


----------



## flippinfool

Doubtful Other Goats Go Yodeling

VIBUY


----------



## treefork

Value is buying used yarn

YUKON


----------



## flippinfool

You're Usually Kind Of Nutty....

NUTTY


----------



## treefork

New users try to yell

USERS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Usurping Sires Enrages Royal's Sentiments

WSLIK


----------



## flippinfool

Walk Carefully Like In Kansas

GKDSU


----------



## Tentacle Toast

George Killed David's Son, Ulysses

TORCT


----------



## Nobodo

Terrorist Organizations Really Control Testosterone

PNAZI


----------



## Greavous

Using New Theraband is easy

chump


----------



## treefork

Calling help until men present

SOSEZ


----------



## flippinfool

Surely Old Slingshots Eradicate Zombies.

ZOMBI


----------



## treefork

Zombies on meth bring intimidation

METHS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Might Experience Tingly Head Sensations

ESCRT


----------



## treefork

Example setting can really teach

TEACH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Take Every Advantage Children Have

FCIST


----------



## treefork

Fighting can instigate settlement talks

TALKS


----------



## flippinfool

Teach all lemurs kinky slang

KINKY


----------



## treefork

Kindly invite new kids yearly

YEARS


----------



## Wild Bill Slingshots

Yes, every arse really sucks.

BIQOL


----------



## treefork

Business is quiet on land

ISLAN


----------



## Wild Bill Slingshots

I see light and night.

FOULS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Forget Our Unusually Lackluster Silverware

JIOCE


----------



## Wild Bill Slingshots

Jumping ibexes often clear elephants.

AEIAE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Another Expected "Individual" Attempting Ecthlipsis

NOUDN


----------



## Wild Bill Slingshots

No one urinates during naptime.

YGGLX


----------



## Tentacle Toast

You! Go Get Lisa's Xylophone

TKGEA


----------



## Wild Bill Slingshots

The kinky German eagerly analyses.

DOODW


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dug Our Own Dugout's Walls

TOJFV


----------



## Wild Bill Slingshots

The old jalopy flies valiantly.

RMWQQ


----------



## treefork

Rotating motion with quick quietness

QUICK


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Queens Ultimately Invite Callous Kickback

LFSGS


----------



## treefork

Left forks send groups south

SLICE


----------



## Wild Bill Slingshots

Southron living incites Christian ethics.

GROSS


----------



## treefork

Get ready on shooting slingshots

READY


----------



## Wild Bill Slingshots

Radiating endoskeletons assimilate decaying yaks.

IQUIZ


----------



## flippinfool

I Quit Unless It's Zombies

QUITR


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Qatar United In Troublesome Ruses

HOJLK


----------



## flippinfool

Help Old Jokers Learn Kindness

MLOPA


----------



## Wild Bill Slingshots

My Llama often prances about.

GRRUW


----------



## treefork

Great rebels rival until winning

RIVAL


----------



## flippinfool

Rebel Invaders Vaporize All Lasers.

VAPOR


----------



## Nobodo

Velvet Art Pieces; Oriental Restaurant.

TURKY


----------



## treefork

Take us river kayaking yearly

RAPID


----------



## Wild Bill Slingshots

Radical apartheid produces indecent denizens.

FOWWL


----------



## flippinfool

Famous Old World War Legends

ZCGUL


----------



## treefork

Zulu camps give up laughing

ZULUS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Zampones Utterly Lucious Under Sauerkraut

IFJOA


----------



## Wild Bill Slingshots

Incredible failures join outstanding accolades.

SSSSS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

So, Sarah Seriously Screamed Shamelessly?

BGRID


----------



## Wild Bill Slingshots

By golly, Reeses is delicious!

YWXDD


----------



## flippinfool

Youth Will Xerox Double Doors

BACIX


----------



## Greavous

Before Apple Computing Included Xerox

Putin


----------



## flippinfool

Probable Unidentified Terrorist in Nazarovo

NAZAR


----------



## treefork

New animal zoos are rising

ZOOIE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Zebras Or Ocelots In Extinction

DPLKT


----------



## flippinfool

Doubtful Police Let Kangaroos Talk

DOUBT


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Don't Overlook Ubuntu's Basic Techicals

GRWAD


----------



## flippinfool

Green Rabbits Will Avoid Damage

DPLKW


----------



## Wild Bill Slingshots

Do people leave kits white?

PBLTZ


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Peaceful Baboons Like Tasting Zebras

KIPRO


----------



## Wild Bill Slingshots

Knights, in person, really oscillate.

SQIIG


----------



## Greavous

She Quilted in Ireland Gayly

Tubes


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tabernacles Unite Babtists Eternaly Skyward

SLING


----------



## treefork

Slingshot love is never gone

NEVER


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Natalie, Ever Vivacious, Eludes Repression

GIVUP


----------



## treefork

Giving in, voting under pressure

TOWOZ


----------



## flippinfool

Tomorrow's Odd Without Open Zoos

QPSLZ


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Queers, Please Stop "Loving" Zanjeros

Gusov


----------



## treefork

Give us safety over violence

PEACE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Practice Excellence And Cease Executions

FRAOP


----------



## treefork

Followers rarely activate operational procedures

SHEEP


----------



## flippinfool

Summer Has Enormous Events Planned

POIUY


----------



## treefork

Paying on interest , utilizing yearly

NATTY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

No Attention To Tantruming Youth

AGFRE


----------



## Greavous

A good female rarely eats

cheap


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Chastity Helps Ease Aggrivation? Please...

TRONJ


----------



## treefork

Trojans ride on New Jersey

TROJN


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tom Regrets Ordering Jenny Nothing

YFIGC


----------



## treefork

Yellow finches in green cages

CAGES


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Can't Always Get Enough Sex

TAEGC


----------



## flippinfool

Take All Experienced Girls Confidently

KFTNE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Katie F***ed The Nine Elders

ISBTO


----------



## flippinfool

Illustrations Show Best Target Origins

TARGT


----------



## treefork

Take a regular gold target

TAKES


----------



## Tentacle Toast

To Ask King's Empathy Suffices

TIHTY


----------



## Wild Bill Slingshots

This is how tigers yawn.

NIFTY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Nobody In Fargo Teases Yaks

PGEYJ


----------



## flippinfool

People Get Enthusiastic Yelling Jump

BHYTF


----------



## treefork

Big hippos yell through fog

HIPPO


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Help Indict Partying Public Officials

KJGFR


----------



## flippinfool

Kaleidoscopes Justify Good Fast Reports

DSWZU


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Done Stretch Wendy's Zatch Unintentionally

HLETY


----------



## Greavous

He "Liked" Every Thread Yesterday

FLUSH


----------



## treefork

Kangaroos jump , going for rafters

JUMPK


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Jovial Utterances May Pique Kindness

PDDAC


----------



## treefork

Positive direction dictates a compass

POLAR


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pranking Our Leader And Running

THOPB


----------



## flippinfool

Total Harmony Often Pleases Baulkers

NKDFS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

No Kids Do Fractions Simply

URFDA


----------



## treefork

Under rewarded fireman demand action

UNION


----------



## flippinfool

Using No Icon Of Names

RTOPA


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rita Takes Our Personal Assistants

PUFRY


----------



## treefork

People under fire really yell

UNDER


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Unnatural Necrophiliacs Deride Everyday Righteousness

KLUYT


----------



## Nobodo

Kangaroo Leather Under Your Toes

FIXIT


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Feeling Indifferent, Xavier Instigated Theodore

PJFDA


----------



## treefork

Pulling junk from dumpsters always

JUNKS


----------



## Bali-Flipper32

Just untied north korean's shoes.

WRAPS


----------



## treefork

Wiggle room always places shots

SHOTS


----------



## flippinfool

Should Have Opened Template Screens

LPKGV


----------



## treefork

Lasting pressure kills gross violence

GREAT


----------



## flippinfool

Gobblers Rarely Eat Apple Tarts

APPLE


----------



## Bali-Flipper32

All people poke live eels
FORKS


----------



## flippinfool

Force Of Rumors Kinda Sucks

MPQZT


----------



## treefork

Make preparations quietly zippering tents.

ZIPPR


----------



## flippinfool

Zippos In Peoria Pleases Readers

ZIPPO


----------



## treefork

Zero is precisely positioned over

PANIC


----------



## flippinfool

Please Acknowledge New Incoming Commitments

LPIRT


----------



## treefork

Left pointing involves really trying

LEFTS


----------



## tnflipper52

Leave everything for this Saturday

GLOCK


----------



## flippinfool

Good Luck On Competing Kayaks

KAYAK


----------



## Nobodo

*KRISPY* And Yes Also *KREME*

KREME


----------



## treefork

Kayaking rapids, experiencing much excitement

RAPID


----------



## Nobodo

Reefer! All Pot's In Denver.

YFORK


----------



## treefork

Yesterday forgets our real kinship

REALZ


----------



## flippinfool

Rate Every Alumni Like Zebras

ZEBRA


----------



## treefork

Zeus escapes barbaric revenge alas

ALASL


----------



## flippinfool

All Llamas Are Slow Learners

GHDRW


----------



## treefork

Getting help demands really wanting

HUMBL


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Help Undress Melanie Before Louise

IPHFD


----------



## Nobodo

Intense Personal Hardship Feeds Determination

TDOOL


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tisk Dawdling On Our Laurels

VGFDS


----------



## Greavous

Very Good Friends Date Sisters

POLUP


----------



## Tentacle Toast

People On Lithium Usually Pounce

YISAW


----------



## flippinfool

Yardwork Is Sure Awesome Work

DWORK


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Djarums Wreck Our Respiratory Keratins

LRANF


----------



## treefork

Long rains annoy new farmers

ANNOY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

All Naturals, Now Overjoyed Yew

ULHRA


----------



## treefork

Unusually long hair really attracts

HAIRS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Heinously Aquired Illegitimate Ray Skin

PJTRE


----------



## flippinfool

Please Just Take Real Entries

FDLJT


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fred Doesn't Like Joshua Trees

HOBVA


----------



## flippinfool

Hold On Big Valley Acreage

CPWMY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Come Play With My Yoyo

GAIUT


----------



## flippinfool

Go Away If Unwanted Today

UJTGR


----------



## treefork

Utilizing junk takes great resourcefulness

RECYL


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Realize Epochs Cease Your Life

LEKVN


----------



## treefork

Let every kid vote now

EVERY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Every Verdict Ever Rendered yieldlessly

JHTRS


----------



## treefork

Junk hoarder's thinking really stinks

HOARD


----------



## flippinfool

Hold Old Animal Races Daily

RACES


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Royals And Cops Evade Scrutiny

FUKJF


----------



## treefork

Finding us kids justice forever

CHEST


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Can't Help Embracing Smutty Terminology

JTROP


----------



## treefork

Just try roping our pony

LASOO


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Launched Another Spaceship Outa Orbit

TFDSC


----------



## treefork

Tilted forks demand shooting concentration

AIMES


----------



## flippinfool

Any Input Means Early Stop

EAUNI


----------



## treefork

Eventually Americans utilize new inventions

UTILY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Umbraciously Terraced Italy Lavishes Yaffingales

OGREW


----------



## treefork

One great reward eludes winners

GREAT


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Grandma Really Enjoyed All Time

MISYU


----------



## flippinfool

Mace Is Surely Your Undoing

NICTO


----------



## treefork

Never invite catty tramps over

CATTY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Can't Always Take Thoughtless Yapping

UFDSE


----------



## flippinfool

Unless Funded Defense Should Evade

HBYGE


----------



## treefork

Habits begin young giving expression

HABIT


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Helping A Bit In Time

KGFRT


----------



## treefork

Kerry goes for real training

TRAIN


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Taking Real Acid In Nebraska

ROCDU


----------



## treefork

Relying on condoms determines uncertainty

RELYS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Real Ether Lifts Your Soul

VHTDC


----------



## treefork

Voting has tested decision capabilities

TESTS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

To Estimate Statistics Tanks Soundness

PJFRS


----------



## flippinfool

Pulse Jets Force Real Supersonics

SONIC


----------



## treefork

Sailing over new inlet coverts

STERN


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Stop Telling Everyone Revolting News

JGDSS


----------



## flippinfool

James Got Double Slingshot Souvenirs

HIPLT


----------



## treefork

Hiding in places like taverns

TAVRN


----------



## Greavous

To A Vulture Regurgitations Normal

POLFE


----------



## flippinfool

Popular Opinions Lure Forceful Efforts

NJUYH


----------



## treefork

Never justify useless youth habits

HABIT


----------



## flippinfool

Hostile Aliens Bring Intensive Tests

AQPLZ


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Another Queer Pleasures Lying Zebras

UFRWF


----------



## flippinfool

Until Five Raiders Win Freedom

VYRDE


----------



## treefork

Voting youth really decide everything

VOTEE


----------



## flippinfool

Very Old Topic Eventually Erodes

BHUYT


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Banging Helga Under Yew Trees

PJURT


----------



## flippinfool

Please Just Use Real Targets

ZPQMG


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Zoe Pompously Questions My Generosity

ETYWS


----------



## flippinfool

Eventually The Yew Will Split

DKJEC


----------



## treefork

Dueling kangaroos jump expressing contempt

JUMPZ


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Josh Understands Most People's Zoomania

EOYIK


----------



## flippinfool

East Of York Is Kaine

NIPYE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Nothing Is Pleasing You, Emma

SUTQV


----------



## flippinfool

Surely Useless Talkers Quietly Vote

AMYRD


----------



## Tentacle Toast

All Minors Yield Rebelious Dispositions

TOKGF


----------



## flippinfool

Take Open Knife Guards First

BYVTC


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Boy, Your Victory Took Courage

GFRET


----------



## flippinfool

Go Fix Ruptured Envelope Tab

QUOTE


----------



## treefork

Quietly undoing our training endeavors

QUIET


----------



## flippinfool

Quickly Undoing Initial Efforts Too!

QUITS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Queens Utterly Initiate Total Subordination

FRESC


----------



## treefork

Finding reality escapes some company

CRAZY


----------



## flippinfool

Came Round After Zoo Yesterday.

HYUND


----------



## treefork

Happy youth usually need drugs

DRUGS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Don't Regret Using Great Substances

YSLSD


----------



## flippinfool

Your Sled Lost Some Dummies

ASLKH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

All Slings Look Killer Hot

GRWPI


----------



## flippinfool

Grab Really White Pawpaws Initially

QMDLC


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Quit Making Donald Lick Corn

PTREW


----------



## flippinfool

Please Take Route Eventually West

HYBCH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

How's Your Brachy Cardia, Hank?

LJFSA


----------



## treefork

Leaving junk for salvage applications

JUNKS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Just Untie Nathan's Kilt Strings...

LNGCS


----------



## treefork

Like new guns can shoot

SHOOT


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sure Hole Our Offer Takes

WINVB


----------



## treefork

Winning is never really bad

REALL


----------



## flippinfool

Really Evil Alabama Linebacker Looks

BYAQW


----------



## treefork

Buying yellow apples questions worthiness

APPLE


----------



## flippinfool

Always Park Political Liaisons Efficiently

HUYFT


----------



## treefork

Help utilize youth for training

YOUTH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Young Orphans Untie The Heartstrings

HDECV


----------



## flippinfool

Help Decifer Efficient Carrier Velocity

ALPQG


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Allen Likes Pegging Queers Generously

EVIOY


----------



## treefork

Every voice is openly yelling

VOICE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Vehement Objections Incite Cacophonous Edicts

EILRO


----------



## treefork

Early invitations let relatives oblige

OBLIG


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Opining Bluntly Likely Instigates Grumpiness

TREWS


----------



## treefork

Try remembering every waking sign

WAKES


----------



## flippinfool

Willingly Announce Kind Evaluations Carefully

FIPNC


----------



## treefork

Fill in people need concentration

TORQE


----------



## flippinfool

Take Open Road Quickest Exit

FCTVY


----------



## treefork

Fact centered truth verified yearly

VAGUE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Vagaries Anew Garble Unsuspecting Elitists

UKHJG


----------



## treefork

Upper Kilimanjaro has jumping girls

BOUNC


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bouncing Off Uncle Nick 's Chest

TREDD


----------



## treefork

Try remembering every distinct detail

RECAL


----------



## flippinfool

Try Receiving Every Dam Dollar

NIMIB


----------



## treefork

Never involve money in bragging

BOAST


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bet On Actual Statistics Tallied

FIDJA


----------



## flippinfool

Finally Inject Double Juice Additives

JUICE


----------



## treefork

Job utilities incites candidates experience

UTILT


----------



## flippinfool

Useless Totalitarian Is Lost Today

SNSTY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sugary Napkins Stick To You

HTRED


----------



## treefork

Happy trends really express delight

HAPPY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

How Apt; People Practicing Yuletides

WIFBO


----------



## flippinfool

Willingly Infiltrating Foreign Boats Overseas

YGNSS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

You've Got No Sling Shots?!?!

NGAPL


----------



## flippinfool

Never Go After Political Lies

RORLS


----------



## treefork

Rowing on rivers lengthening stride

KAYAK


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Knights Abide Your Anointed King

OSHDG


----------



## treefork

Over selling helps deliver goods

SALES


----------



## Tentacle Toast

So Another Lie Escalates Sharply

LUPSA


----------



## treefork

Laying utility pipes servicing all

PIPES


----------



## Tentacle Toast

People In Portland Eat Snickers

SEPIP


----------



## treefork

Save extra paper in preparation

FRUGAL


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Forgetting Reality Greatly Amplifies Lethargy. (I chose the 5 letters that I wanted out of that one, TreeTree....)

WICCT


----------



## treefork

Winning involves constant consistent training

UNLES


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Unimaginative Naratives Let Everyone Slumber

FJVJN


----------



## flippinfool

Favorite Jokers Vote Just Now

ESETW


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Easy Sailing Ensured Tame Waters

YFDSE


----------



## treefork

Yellow feathers determine serving entry

KNOCK


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Knowing No Other Charitable Kindness

PLIMR


----------



## The Warrior

Please let Ivan make rum.

UYRBD


----------



## treefork

Using young rebels battle determination

YOUNG


----------



## Tentacle Toast

You Obviously Understand National Guidelines

PTDHB


----------



## treefork

Positive thoughts determine happy beginnings

THINK


----------



## Tentacle Toast

To Hesitate Is Not Knowing

AMIOC


----------



## treefork

American military initiate our coalition

Squad


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Skillfully Quilted Undergarments Advertise Dollars

FTREC


----------



## treefork

Fury tarantulas rarely escape captivity

ESCAP


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Escargot Satisfies Cravings...Always Plentiful

SNAILS


----------



## Byudzai

splendid nuns always inhale leaf smoke

GRQMZ


----------



## flippinfool

Get Ready Quickly, More Zombies!

TYYES


----------



## treefork

Threading yellow yokes every second

WISKS


----------



## flippinfool

Will Install Super Kermit Socks

LLRTS


----------



## treefork

Little ladies really tell stories

STORY


----------



## flippinfool

Stop Telling Old Rare Yarns.

PGDES


----------



## treefork

Prissy girls do evil stuff

EVILZ


----------



## The Warrior

Every vile imp likes Zeus.

LOHES


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Libyan Oil Hêllishly Ensnares Society

RFVIK

(Good to see you, warrior  )


----------



## flippinfool

Run Farther Valiant Indian King

NRTNG


----------



## Byudzai

nihilist rogues tantalize nefarious goblins

ELTJA


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Elijah Likes Teasing Jane's Anus

PYHKI


----------



## treefork

Playful yelling helps kangaroos invade

HELPS


----------



## flippinfool

Horrible Elephant Limps Possibly South

ETSYH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Elephant Tusks Sell....Yen's High

WPOIU


----------



## Byudzai

wiley piranhas outthink invading Uromegarei

(had to google a fish that started with "U")

GAREI


----------



## treefork

Getting an really extraordinary invitation

INVTE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Intodicatingly Nubile Vixens Tenaciously Effleurage

STRKT


----------



## Byudzai

sadomasochistic tarantulas relish kangaroo tongue

EKJTS


----------



## treefork

Exiting kangaroos jump to safety

JUMPS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Jiggling Unsurreptitiously, Megan Pleasures Soldiers

TNAOK


----------



## treefork

Take notice about our kinship

FRIND


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Failing Rapport Inevitably Necessitates Discourse

IHGTE


----------



## Byudzai

Intolerable Hedonistic Gumption Threatens Extinction

LTKWL


----------



## treefork

little trolls kill with loathing

TROLL


----------



## flippinfool

Top Roller Opens Last Lane

PRSTE


----------



## treefork

Positive reinforcement supplements training efforts

PAVLO


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Plants And Vines Like Ortho

LEAFS


----------



## Byudzai

Lecherous Elves Antagonize Friendly Santa

ELVES


----------



## flippinfool

Even Large Vampires Eat Spinach

NESTH


----------



## Byudzai

Nefarious Evildoers Seldom Tresspass Heavenward

PEOTD


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Paleolithic Epochs Offered TRUE Diversity

LHVRE


----------



## treefork

Little happy voices remind everybody

TALKS


----------



## Byudzai

Terrible Anarchist Leprechauns Karate-chop Stuff

VQWST


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Viable Questions Withstand Scrutiny terrifically

GFYSC


----------



## Byudzai

Gigantic French Yodelers Snort Craisins

GOATS


----------



## treefork

Giving our answers to senators

VETOS


----------



## cuzinray

Uncle Norm traveled in Europe.

VTAKM


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Vitriolic Tirades Always Kill Matrimony

YDELI


----------



## treefork

Yellow dandelions evolve leaving indents

EVOLV


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Evoking Verbius Over Lovely Voluptus

DOBTR


----------



## treefork

Doing our best to respect

HONOR


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hating Our Nissan...Owner Reneges

POSFC


----------



## treefork

Posting on slingshot forum competitions

Video


----------



## flippinfool

Very Intense Drama Expressed Openness

YEADS


----------



## treefork

Yellow earth adds dimensional stratification

EARTH


----------



## flippinfool

Evil Aardvark Raids Termite Home

LKSEE


----------



## treefork

Loving kinship solves every inequity

PEACE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Please Excuse All; Cease Entrenchment

LGEIS


----------



## treefork

Life gives every individual serenity

LIFES


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lackadaisical Individual's Fixation Encompasses Sloth

PURGM


----------



## treefork

Positions under regular general management

UNDER


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Unfettered Nuns Danced Eagerly 'Round

WIJCP


----------



## treefork

Wishing is just constant pleading

PLEAD


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pleading Leaves Evil Aroused Dynamically

SUFRN


----------



## treefork

Save us from royal nuisance

ROYAL


----------



## flippinfool

Really Odd Youth Adds Laughter

YDHSR


----------



## treefork

Yellow dandelions have seed reservoirs

SEEDS


----------



## flippinfool

Smart Elephants Evade Dangerous Situations

TSESS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

That Smelly Elephant Sucks Skittles

JDRET


----------



## treefork

Jumping down ravines evolving training

RAVIN


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Raging Alcoholic's Vino Inebriated Nathan

YTREW


----------



## treefork

Yellow tee's reward emerging winners

TOURS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tours Over Uruguay Require Scouting

HGLCS


----------



## treefork

Having government loans can suck

GRANT


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Greed Reasons Acquiesce; Not Thinking

HEGLO


----------



## treefork

Hitler evolved Gestapo legislative origins

NAZIS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Now All Zionists Inhibit Serenity

BDJWS


----------



## treefork

Breaking different jaws with swings

HOOKS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hookers On Our Knitted Socks

KNELN


----------



## treefork

Knights never evolve like nuns

EVOLV


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Eviscerating Velvet Owls Like Vaginas

UCFFA


----------



## treefork

Under control finishing first alas

ALASE


----------



## flippinfool

Always Laugh Aloud So Enjoy

SHDOY


----------



## treefork

Sending help divides our youth

YOUTH


----------



## flippinfool

Your Old Useless Tooth Hurts

RDSHS


----------



## treefork

Riding down streets helping seniors

POLIC


----------



## flippinfool

Please Open Letters In Concealment

ENSNT


----------



## treefork

Earnings never satisfy new trainees

NEVER


----------



## flippinfool

Never Eat Very Effervescent Raspberries

RTYTS


----------



## treefork

Ritual thinking yields thoughtful solutions

SOLVE


----------



## flippinfool

Someone Old Laughed Very Effectively

EDDYY


----------



## treefork

Entrepreneurial dedication determines yearly yields

YIELD


----------



## flippinfool

Yodeling Is Especially Loud Dribble

GSYDE


----------



## The Warrior

Go see your doctor, Edward.

JOMSA


----------



## treefork

Just open mail sent afterward

POSTZ


----------



## flippinfool

Please Open Steamed Turtles , Zoe

ENDSE


----------



## treefork

Every new decision sets examples

EVERY


----------



## flippinfool

Even Very Efficient Runners Yell

NYTSL


----------



## treefork

Never yell to solicit laughter

SOLCT


----------



## flippinfool

Simply Open Long Carton Too

YNGNO


----------



## treefork

Yawning negates gaseous nitrogen overload

YAWNS


----------



## The Warrior

You are wanting no sex?

KLEDA


----------



## treefork

Kayaking lakes every day after

LAKES


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Look At Kelly Eating Steak

TIHGF


----------



## treefork

Tearing in half gives four

DIVID


----------



## flippinfool

Don't Individuals Vent In Detroit?

TSTNT


----------



## treefork

Try sailing through new terrain

TERRY


----------



## flippinfool

Today Evolution Rarely Reaches Yetas

YNYSS


----------



## treefork

Yetas never yawn sneeze snore

YAWNS


----------



## flippinfool

Yetas Also Wheeze Never Snore

SNORE


----------



## treefork

Sending notes on ripped envelopes

NOTES


----------



## Oldbattleaxe

Nathan Only Tries Experimental Slings.

MUMPS


----------



## treefork

Mother usually makes pepper steak

STEAK


----------



## Oldbattleaxe

Shwarma The Erstwhile Avengers Kickback

SHWAR


----------



## treefork

Send help with advanced rescue

RESCU


----------



## Oldbattleaxe

Resident Evil scares child users.

EVILS


----------



## treefork

Every violent individual loathes serenity

PEACE


----------



## Oldbattleaxe

Perhaps each angel celebrates eternally

ANGEL


----------



## treefork

All need Gods everlasting love

LOVES


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lots Of Vulvas Emit Slime

PFESW


----------



## Oldbattleaxe

Perhapse fewer earthy sentences, Wanker!

DINGO


----------



## treefork

Dudes invite nasty girls out

SKANK


----------



## flippinfool

Survival Kit Adds New Keg

LTSWG


----------



## treefork

Latina twerkers shake with grace

GRACE


----------



## Oldbattleaxe

****** rappers are certainly entertaining.

PINKY


----------



## flippinfool

Pacho Is Never Kinda Young

OSRAG


----------



## treefork

Over selling really aggravates guys

CHEES


----------



## Oldbattleaxe

Cheeky Hare easily evades shot.

RABIT


----------



## treefork

Riding a bike is tiring

BIKES


----------



## Oldbattleaxe

Bathing incognito keeps Elenore sane.

BATHI


----------



## flippinfool

Better Accept The Harsh Insult

RTEHT


----------



## treefork

Revenge tears every heart twice

TWICE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Try Writting In Chinese, Emeril

GUCTS


----------



## Oldbattleaxe

Guns unite citizens through survival.

MFOUR


----------



## treefork

Missed fortune over unused resources

RECYL


----------



## Oldbattleaxe

Revel every chance, young lovers!

LOVER


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Living Off Valium Evades Reason

KLOJT


----------



## treefork

Keep leaving out junk trades

TRADE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Trades Really Are Downright Excellent

WPUFI


----------



## treefork

War presents unusual foes indiscriminately

BATTL


----------



## flippinfool

Better Ask Two Turtles Later

TKOSR


----------



## treefork

Teaching kindness on sending regards

REGAR


----------



## Oldbattleaxe

Rick exemplifies grace and reverence.

GRACE


----------



## flippinfool

Give Real Advice Causing Effort

ELEGT


----------



## treefork

Elevation lift eventually gets target

SHOOT


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Smoke Heroin Or Opium Thrice

LJGFD


----------



## Oldbattleaxe

Lawful judication generates foul delinquents.

FOULD


----------



## treefork

Finding our usual lost dog

REWRD


----------



## flippinfool

Finally Oust Useless, Lazy Dummies

YTSYS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

You Tickle Sibby, You Schmoozer...

GRIPW


----------



## treefork

Giving respect is proving worthiness

PRIDE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pious Razzmatazz Inspires Dullard's Evocations.

HPREC


----------



## treefork

Help provide restoration experienced contractors

REFER


----------



## Oldbattleaxe

Randy eventually found enough rats.

HRATS


----------



## treefork

Having recovered after titrating solutions.

BOLUS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bored Of Lavish, Undeserved Spoils

PKHGF


----------



## Oldbattleaxe

Bill obviously loves us slingers.

BHAYS


----------



## treefork

Bill Hays advertises yearly sales

ICONS


----------



## flippinfool

Intensive Care Offers New Security

EESWY


----------



## treefork

Every employee switching work yearly

SHIFT


----------



## Oldbattleaxe

Suddenly hostile, irritated ferret turns.

WINKY


----------



## treefork

Waste is now killing young

TOXIC


----------



## Oldbattleaxe

Tony Orlando xylophones in Canada.

NERDY


----------



## treefork

Never eat raw dry yellow

TOWEL


----------



## Oldbattleaxe

Tell only well endowed limericks.

TUKET


----------



## treefork

Truth usually kills every teasing

TRUTH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Traversing Regions Underwater Takes Hours

SKOBH


----------



## treefork

Sending kayaks on bay harbors

WATER


----------



## Oldbattleaxe

WHERE ARE THOSE EXCREMTITIOUS REFEREES?!?

CHEAT


----------



## treefork

Calling help eases a tragedy

SOSTU


----------



## Oldbattleaxe

Soothing our souls, treefork uplifts.

THANKS


----------



## treefork

To have a nice kind saying

BUDDY


----------



## Oldbattleaxe

Boris usually doesn't drink Yoohoo.

CHOCO


----------



## flippinfool

Chilling Heatwave Opens Cold Opera

OPERA


----------



## Oldbattleaxe

Obama practically ensures republican anger.

ANGER


----------



## treefork

Anger never gives empathetic results

PEACE


----------



## Oldbattleaxe

Peace encourages a calm existence.

CALMS


----------



## treefork

Calmness always leaves memories serene

THINK


----------



## Tentacle Toast

To Hate Increases Nihilistic Knowing

GTSED


----------



## treefork

Go tell soldiers every detail

RECON


----------



## Tentacle Toast

"Rango Excited Children" Opined Nickelodeon

FRTYO


----------



## treefork

Frito Ranch Tortillas yield ovation

NACHO


----------



## Oldbattleaxe

Nachos; a crunch-happy obsession.

GUACA


----------



## treefork

Give us a concise answer

FOCUS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Futile Obsessions Create Unhappy Sentiments

SUCOF


----------



## treefork

Send under cooked oysters flying

SLIME


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Slinking Like Intestines...Mangled; Eviscerated

EMILS


----------



## flippinfool

Every Man Is Late Somtimes

YNSES


----------



## treefork

Yesterday never satisfies evolving souls

ACEPT


----------



## leon13

Angry Cans Evaporate Peaceful Tournaments
YAUSR


----------



## treefork

Yelling as usual supply rage

CALMS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Charm Any Lactating Mother Softly

SMLAC


----------



## treefork

Start making little actions count

WILRD


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Wanton Ineptitude...Laughingly Resilient Dullards

OGFRT


----------



## leon13

Oranges Grow Fast Round Trees 
HUMPH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Humbly Understating Magnificent Posterior Hubris

AFTUS


----------



## treefork

Asian flowers treat unusual symptoms

HERBS


----------



## Oldbattleaxe

Her earliest rememberences bring sorrow.

FUTRE


----------



## treefork

Finding used tires raise expectations

CHEAP


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Can Hardly Escape Advertiser's Panting

TOYUR


----------



## treefork

Take our yellow umbrella riding

RAINS


----------



## flippinfool

Really Antique Imports Never StOP

YESRP


----------



## treefork

Yearly earnings saved reap profits

REAPS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rewarding Even After Paying State

Spaer


----------



## flippinfool

Special Poisons Always Emit Radiation

LSSTN


----------



## treefork

Listening should solve thinking negativity

FOCUS


----------



## treefork

Find our center using shooting

HEARS


----------



## flippinfool

Help Erase All Radical Shooters

PELLS


----------



## treefork

Pick every last language smartly

PICKS


----------



## flippinfool

Please Insist Complete Kinky Squirrels

ETEYS


----------



## treefork

Every tired entrant yields shortly

TIRED


----------



## flippinfool

Total Integrity Reaps Effective Decisions

LYSES


----------



## leon13

Leon Yausers Seeing Everybody Slingshoting 
KLOMP


----------



## flippinfool

Keep Long Oversize Mandarins Picked

PGESD


----------



## treefork

Point guns endangers safety directives

POINT


----------



## The Warrior

Please open it next Tuesday.

EDMOD


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Erectile Dysfunction Makes Overbearing Depression

PYNBG


----------



## treefork

Primary yellow nitros brings glory

GLORY


----------



## The Warrior

Good luck on raiding York.

MOVIT


----------



## treefork

Moving old vehicles in trains

SHIPS


----------



## leon13

Slingshots Have Imperator Power Serious

ELVIS


----------



## flippinfool

Even Lazy Vixens Illustrate Sometimes

NKNES


----------



## treefork

New knifes need extra sharpening

KNIFE


----------



## flippinfool

Knocking Never Involved Fat Emus

NEVER


----------



## treefork

New envelope votes enter registration

VOTES


----------



## The Warrior

Victory obviously takes enough stamina.

JYGCD


----------



## treefork

Just yell giving complete direction

SHOUT


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Skirts Hiked Obtend Underlying Thongs

TUOHS


----------



## treefork

Take us on happy sailing

SAILS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Stalled Aircrafts Impacting Lithospheres Shatter

SLIAS


----------



## zippo

Slaughtering lepoards is alright (in) somalia

ISWED


----------



## treefork

Investment savings withdrawals earned dividends

EARNS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ergasiophobic, Anxious Realitors Never Succeed

SNRAE


----------



## treefork

Say no regarding an entry

ENTRY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Escaping Neanderthals Through Rough Yarrow

YRTNE


----------



## treefork

Yawning really titrates nitrogen exasperation

LUNGS


----------



## flippinfool

Lately Unlisted Normal Gunships Surface

BFEIG


----------



## treefork

Best friends earn initial gratitude

DUDES


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dullards Undoubtedly Dither Edifying Statistics

SEDUD


----------



## treefork

Shooting excellence demands undying discipline

FOCUS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

For Once, Chris Used Sense

SUCOF


----------



## zippo

Sex un cuffed of course ! 
( just ignore me. I am intoxicated  )
SWILO


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Woodie said:


> Sex un cuffed of course ! ( just ignore me. I am intoxicated  )SWILO


LoL...between assignments, that's usually where I can be found, too 

Sure Wish I Liked Olives

WLGYT


----------



## treefork

Waiting long gives Yankees tenacity

WAITS


----------



## Oldbattleaxe

When air is tainted, sniff.

BEANS


----------



## treefork

Being elusive as ninjas stalking

NINJA


----------



## zippo

No, im not jackson ! Asshole

MYKEL


----------



## treefork

My young kids earn love

YOUNG


----------



## Tentacle Toast

You Obviously Understand Nothing, Greg.

GNUOY


----------



## treefork

Getting new understanding on youthfulness

AWARE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Abrasive Whinners Always Repel Enthusiasm

ERAWA


----------



## treefork

Erratic rejects always whine after

LOSER


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lacking Observational Skills, Erases Recording

RESOL


----------



## treefork

Rest easy saving our legs

REHAB


----------



## Tentacle Toast

"Resting Easily" Habitually Abates Boredom

BAHER


----------



## treefork

Bad apples have erratic repercussions

APPLE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Attend Particle Physics Lectures Everyday

ELPPA


----------



## treefork

Every little problem presents anger

ANGER


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Absolutely Nothing Gets Eternal Reprise

REGNA


----------



## treefork

Regulating every gun never actualizes

SHEEP


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sure Hope Everyone Evades Police

BACON


----------



## treefork

Believing attitude can overcome negativity

THINK


----------



## Oldbattleaxe

This highly intelligent noob knits.

PURLS


----------



## zippo

Please ukraine, russia launches snow !!

FIGHT


----------



## treefork

Finding interesting gear helps training

HELPS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

His Ecstatic Laughter Pleases Shelly

IYTRE


----------



## treefork

Interesting young trainees require experience

TRAIN


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Taking Radical Action In Neoconservatism

NIART


----------



## treefork

Never invite a rowdy Texan

TEXAS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tether Escapist Xanthic Auriculatus Securely

SAXET


----------



## treefork

Send a x-ray every time

SCANS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Scotch, Cocaine, And Naked Sluts...

SNACS


----------



## treefork

Saying no always causes sadness

UFCCH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ultimate Fighting Champs Chew Habaneros

OHGFR


----------



## treefork

Only hangovers give friends regret

HANGO


----------



## zippo

Hey, any new goods, oliver ?

OGNAH


----------



## treefork

Old girls need a hand

GIRLS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Getting Into Really Lovely Scenarios

SLRIG


----------



## treefork

Short legs run in gallops

GALOP


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Gangrene Affects Legs On Paraplegics

POLAG


----------



## treefork

Pulling on long angular glass

GLASS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Gesticulating Ludicrously, Allen Signaled Sadness

SSALG


----------



## flippinfool

Sure Says a Lot, Goofy

GOOFY


----------



## treefork

Give our older friends youthfulness

YOUTH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

You Obviously Understand Torment, Henry

HTUOY


----------



## zippo

Happy thinking unites our youngs

UNITE


----------



## treefork

Until now interesting teachers existed

PRIDE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Untied Nightys Invite Tantric Exploration

ETINU


----------



## treefork

Eternal torment is now unleashed

HELLO


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Heavily Engorged Lactating Lumps Oblige

OLLEH


----------



## treefork

Only lonely ladies escape happiness

LADYS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lanced And Drained Your Self

YSDAL


----------



## treefork

Yeti sightings deter all laughter

MYTHS


----------



## Oldbattleaxe

My yellow teath have stains.

STAIN


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Suckled Teats Allocate Indispensable Nourishment

NIATS


----------



## treefork

New involvement always test structure

ENTER


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ether Notoriously Tames Emotional Rampages

RETNE


----------



## treefork

Rival envy tests new empathy

ENVYS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Enthusiastic Nymph's Vigorous Yoni Satiates

SYVNE


----------



## treefork

Salvaging yellow vehicles needing extrication

HURTZ


----------



## Tentacle Toast

How Utterly Ridiculous, This Zietgiest

ZTRUH


----------



## treefork

Zoology teaches reclaiming unused habitat

HABIT


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hank Arrived Back In Town

TIBIH


----------



## treefork

Teaching is best in house

HOUSE


----------



## flippinfool

Hold on Unless Super Excited

SUPER


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Susan, Under Prepared, Encountered Rapists

REPUS


----------



## treefork

Review every possible usable solution

WEIGH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Without Electricity, Iraqis Get Hot

HGIEW


----------



## treefork

Horny girls indulge every weekend

HORNY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Heather Ostensibly Rejects Nancy's Yelling

YNROH

(This thread was hiding good!)


----------



## treefork

Yellow nicely reveals our honor

TOURS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Taken Out Under Red Skies

SRIUT


----------



## treefork

Shooting regularly is utilizing tenaciousness

FOCUS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Forget Our Current Understanding, Steve...

SUKOF


----------



## treefork

Send us ketchup on fries

ORDER


----------



## flippinfool

Ordinary Replies Demand Exemplary Reports

TOOTH


----------



## treefork

Telling our other truth happens

SPEAK


----------



## flippinfool

Some People Even Act Kind

POACH


----------



## treefork

Planning on actively culling hatchery

HATCH


----------



## Nobodo

His arthritic toes cannot heal.

ACHES


----------



## treefork

Aches can hinder every shooter

PAINS


----------



## Nobodo

Pain and injury; needless suffering.

BRAIN


----------



## PeterW

Bob Ranks Anteaters In Ninth.

FOOHY


----------



## treefork

Find our other happy youth

OTHER


----------



## treefork

Open the hatch every repetition

OPENS


----------



## treefork

Order prepares every new shooter

ORDER


----------



## PeterW

Other reindeer don't eat rice

SMELL


----------



## treefork

Some men eat like lions

LIONS


----------



## treefork

Living in our new station

TENTS


----------



## treefork

Take every new trial seriously

JURYS


----------



## flippinfool

Just Use Real Yellow Slings

KITES


----------



## treefork

Keep interesting targets every session

MATCH


----------



## treefork

Making a telephone call happen

PHONE


----------



## treefork

Playing happily on new adventures

GRAPE


----------



## The Warrior

Good riddance, as people evacuated.

OLIVE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Occular Lenses Increase Vision Exponentially

EVILO


----------



## treefork

Every valiant individual lives on

HONOR


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Heavenly Orators Nary Offend Reason

ROHON


----------



## treefork

Relying on healthy organic nutrition

PURES


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Prancing Uninhibited Releases Exuberant Splendour

BTRES


----------



## treefork

Big tatas really excite sailors

EXCIT


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ellen Xeroxed Classified Intel Thoroughly.

TICED


----------



## treefork

Try involving concentration every day

FOCUS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Falling On Concrete Usually Stings

FTERS


----------



## treefork

Finding targets escapes regular shooters

SHOOT


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Slices Hurt On One's Toe

TOOHS


----------



## treefork

Take our own hand slap

SMACK


----------



## Tentacle Toast

See Me Avoid Crying Kids...

PGRET


----------



## treefork

Paying gets respect every time

WAGES


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Without A Girl, Ecstasy Sucks.

IHRED


----------



## The Warrior

I have really enjoyed dating.

YHNFD


----------



## treefork

Yelling has no friendly doings

PEACE


----------



## treefork

Piercing every apple core elegantly

HEROE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Her Emotional Replies Often Endear

KYIOR


----------



## treefork

Kayaking yearly is our reward

FISHE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fish In South Hampton, Earl...

ILVTM


----------



## treefork

Illinois lacks voting tax mandates

CORUP


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Can Only Rubuke Untruthful Politicians

GFREO


----------



## treefork

Great friends respect every opportunity

LOYAL


----------



## treefork

Let our yellow apples lie .

APPLE


----------



## treefork

Always prepare people lacking enthusiasm

MOJOS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mary Only Jettisons On Speed

KLIBU


----------



## treefork

Kindness leaves individuals believing understanding

CARMA


----------



## treefork

Cards arranged randomly make answers

DECKS


----------



## treefork

Driving erratic can kill someone

SAFET


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Smokin' Another Fatty, Eating Tacos

PEVAD


----------



## treefork

Paying every valid additional deduction

CARDS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ceremoniously Atone...Righteousness Doth Save.

JGDEA


----------



## treefork

Justifying grudges does escalate anger

AMEND


----------



## Tentacle Toast

After Mensies, Edna Needed Dick

WOPIL


----------



## devils son in law

with out pennicillin, I leaked

LIPOW


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Laughing, Ignacious Punches Old Women

JRHTY


----------



## treefork

Just remember how training yields

TRAIN


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Taking Rice Always Insults Natives

LKJHG


----------



## treefork

Loving kayaks justifies having gear

GEARS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Go East And Raise Sheep

LARIR


----------



## treefork

Liking a really important representative

VOTES


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Vicodin Obliterates Tension Effectively, Steve.

UECMD


----------



## treefork

Use every candidate making demands

POWER


----------



## treefork

Preying on whatever escapes return

CAGES


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Can't Always Get Easy Sex

SEGAC


----------



## treefork

Sex eludes guys always crying

STUDS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Should Take Urethral Discomfort Seriously

SDTUS


----------



## treefork

Savage dogs terrorize us seriously

RABID


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Round Abouts Beget Idiotic Driving

DYBAR


----------



## treefork

Driving yellow buses around recklessly

MANIC


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Might Another Nightcap Induce Coma?

PDERS


----------



## The Warrior

Peasants didn't encounter raiding savages.

UJFEL


----------



## treefork

Utilizing justice for every litigation

TRIAL


----------



## Tentacle Toast

The Real Injustices Are Law

LAWLS


----------



## treefork

Laws always warn lazy students

DEANS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Drip Ether And Never Stall

NEDAS


----------



## treefork

Never enter demanding a salary

QUIET


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Quit Undermining Innocent Eddy's Tenderness

VIYDE


----------



## bindibadgi

Voldemort is your Death Eater. 
HSITB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Huffing Spraypaint Is Terribly Bad

IBCFA


----------



## treefork

Initial bidding can fluctuate actuary

SHARE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sell Heroin And Relish Expenditures

JHUDC


----------



## treefork

Just have us decide consciously

THINK


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Thankfully Hank Invited Noble Knights

KNIHT


----------



## treefork

Knights never initiate hazardous tactics

NOBLE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Now Our Bills Loom Enormous

PHTRE


----------



## treefork

Pridefully helping the regular employees

UNION


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Until Nathan Invented Ocularis....Nothingness...

YDSAW


----------



## treefork

You deduce silly answers willingly

LOGIC


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lager Occludes Great Intelect, Chum...

CIGLO


----------



## treefork

Cognition is giving logic opportunity

DEDUC


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Derelict Education Denotes Unasinous Chatter

KTIAW


----------



## treefork

Kinectic theory is a wash

MOVES


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Magnets Orient Violently, Escaping South

BATLC


----------



## treefork

Batting actually takes little concentration

BASES


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Basically, Audrey Stole Emily's Skittles...

PGRES


----------



## treefork

Progress gives rewards every season

GROWS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Go Run Outside Without Shoes

WACVD


----------



## treefork

Washing a car very detailed

DETAL


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Don't EVER Take Aftermarket Laxatives

UGTRE


----------



## treefork

Utilizing good thoughts reveals everything

CAUSE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Can Anyone Understand Suzie's Emotion?

UTREF


----------



## treefork

Using the rescue effort funding

HELPS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Harpoon Every Last Person Standing.

FTOIB


----------



## treefork

Fire training on individual boats

BOATS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bring On Another Tequila, Sandy!

LUSHY


----------



## treefork

Leave us some hot yams

SOULS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Shouldn't Our Underwear Lack Stains?

IUTYR


----------



## treefork

Interest usually titrates yearly rewards

FUNDS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Farrah's Unladylike Nastiness Disuades Suitors

BYTCH


----------



## treefork

Bring your thoughts controlling happiness

FAITH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fresh Asparagus Is Taste Heaven

FIUGA


----------



## treefork

Fudge is usually given after

SWEET


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sure Wish Emily Entered Therapy

PSUEV


----------



## WoodlandChaplain

Precious Sally Usually Enjoys Vacations

ABLER


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Antlered Beasts Like Eating Rye

HAVSM


----------



## treefork

Happiness aggravates very small minds

ANGER


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Astrophysics Never Gets Easy, Ralph

CRUIP


----------



## treefork

Can ripping usually is play

PLINK


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Put Laxatives In Nancy's Kombucha

OFREW


----------



## treefork

Only friendly reviews earn winnings

RATES


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Run Away! Ted Enjoys Sodomy...

SETAR


----------



## treefork

Shooting every target at random

WINGS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

With Intelligence, No Getting Stuck

ISGFP


----------



## treefork

Iconic singers give fantastic presentations

IDOLS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

I Don't Only LOOK Sexy...

IMSXY


----------



## treefork

Imagine making silly x-rays yearly

GAMMA


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Go And Make Me Antipasta

IGIOD


----------



## treefork

Imagine good in our day

FAITH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Forget About Irrelevant Technicalities, Hal...

TAWBE


----------



## treefork

Take a winning bet early

CARDS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Can't Always Read Dull Signals

CSANS


----------



## treefork

Can't save a new swan

SWANS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sure Wish Ambition Never Slowed

HTREK


----------



## treefork

Happy thoughts reveal , earning kindness

HAPPY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Haute Appliances Practically Paralyze Yuppies

TDVJU


----------



## treefork

Take down victories justify usage

FIGHT


----------



## Tentacle Toast

F*ck It, Going Home Tonight

TREES


----------



## treefork

Thoughts reveal experience expressed silently

CAUSE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Can't Anyone Understand Simple Electromagnetism?

GREWY


----------



## treefork

Great rewards earned with youth

YOUTH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Your Overt Uncouthness Tanks Happiness

IFHLA


----------



## treefork

Initial fighting has little effect

FLANK


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Flecktarn Love And Nasty Knives

GREYC


----------



## treefork

Great rewards earned yearly compound

GROWS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Growing Rows Of Watermelon Stock

SAESE


----------



## treefork

Save all extra salary earnings

BANKS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Beware Assholes Not Knowing Safety

LUTUV


----------



## treefork

Let us tread under violence

LIVES


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Let's Invite Vivian's Easy Sister

WINST


----------



## treefork

Winter is never slow time

FEVER


----------



## Tentacle Toast

For Each Violation Entered, Remorse

PSIOF


----------



## treefork

Parking sideways is our forte .

GLOVE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Go Lick Oily Vegetables, Ethan...

TRIHT


----------



## treefork

Teaching really involves having tenure

UNION


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Useless "Nomenclature" Initiates Only Nimrods

HOAKS


----------



## treefork

Happiness on a kayak seat

RIVER


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Right In Veronica's Easy Rear...

DUTBF


----------



## NoobShooter

Down Under The Beautiful Foliage

ZVUJR


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Zebras Viciously Usurp Junior Rams

ISBPO


----------



## treefork

Zealous victory undermines jealous rebels

REBEL


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Right Enough, Bill...Engage Lasers

JUFTA


----------



## treefork

Just using fork tilt advantage

CANTS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cathy Announced Nathan's Terrible Secret

RSFIO


----------



## treefork

Rasping short forks is ordered

SANDS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sandy And Ned Date Secretly

POUMR


----------



## treefork

Prepare our utility manpower resource

FLANK


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fun Loving Assholes Never Knit

ISPOAD


----------



## treefork

6 letters TT . Ok here we go

Initial sales proposals on a deadline

FIVEO


----------



## Tentacle Toast

(sorry)

Five Is Very Easily Overlooked

BETTR


----------



## treefork

Being excellent, Tentacle Toast rules

RULES


----------



## Tentacle Toast

(aww, you make me blush..)

Rules Used Lovingly Establish Societies

TIJEK


----------



## treefork

To improve jumping, employ kangaroos

JUMPI


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Jujitsu Uses Mental Powers Intensely

SLIMB


----------



## treefork

Slow learners involve memory blockage

SLOWS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sadly, Lawrence Only Walks Sideways

ULIPD


----------



## treefork

Using little initiative , police destroy

LIARS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Leaks In Appliances Really Suck

IYRET


----------



## treefork

Initial yearnings regretfully enter thoughts

SPARK


----------



## Tentacle Toast

So Paul Achieved Royal Knighthood

WMIHA


----------



## treefork

What makes individual happiness appear ?

FAITH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Frankfurters And Intelligent Talk, Hank..

LIGRC


----------



## treefork

Lasting initiative gives recruits confidence

MOJOS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mike Or Josh Obliterated Scallops

WLIEB


----------



## treefork

Willingly lacking ingestion exacerbates bulimia

PURGE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Purging Urges Righteously Garners Enlightenment

EKSTL


----------



## treefork

Emerging kites still take line

KITES


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ketamine In The Eighties Sucked

WASTD


----------



## treefork

Walking a stallion takes discipline

STUDS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Stealth Tactics Uses Discretion Steadily

CINHI


----------



## treefork

Concentration is never happening immediately

RELAX


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Really Enjoying Landing Active Xylem

VAGRD


----------



## treefork

Violins and guitars really demonstrate

MUSIC


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mandalas Uncannily Siphon Intense Cognition

TRYPN


----------



## treefork

Try reading yellow posted notes

NOTES


----------



## treefork

Never open the envelope sample

VIRUS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Vicky Isn't Really Useful, Steve...

USFUL


----------



## treefork

Useful stuff found under ladders

TOOLS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

The Otters Outside Lick Salt

IGDET


----------



## treefork

Indigenous gatherers developed extraordinary tools

STONE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Should Tony Offer Renee Enlightenment?

FTRES


----------



## treefork

Fire training restores everyone's safety

DRILL


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Didn't Realize It Lived...Lovely!

THRIW


----------



## treefork

Taking help requires immediate willingness

HELPS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

He Even Let Paula Steer!

KRACH


----------



## treefork

Kayaking really activates core habits .

CORES


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Can't Offer Randy Elderberry Souffle

EYUHG


----------



## treefork

Every young underling has gall

GREEN


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Gettin' Real Enthusiastic Every Night

YELLO


----------



## treefork

Young enthusiasts live life openly

LIFES


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Life Is Fleeting...Enjoy Sunsets.

LRIGA


----------



## treefork

Lacking regularity is gross arrhythmia

HEART


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Harken Enlighteningly Agnostic Religious Teachings

HIDNU


----------



## treefork

Helping individual depressed needing understanding

TALKS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

That's Another Lovely Knife, Steve

PADGO


----------



## treefork

Preparing a dog gives obedience

TRAIN


----------



## treefork

Try remembering an individual number

RECAL


----------



## treefork

Remembering envelopes concentrating at last

FOCUS


----------



## treefork

Finding our course using Siri

IPODS


----------



## treefork

Initial placement on destroyer ships

NAVYS


----------



## treefork

Never address violent young soldiers

PTSDS


----------



## treefork

Past trauma situations destroy serenity

PEACE


----------



## JLS:Survival

Planetary exploration always comes easy


----------



## JLS:Survival

EVERY


----------



## treefork

Evil violent events repeat yearly

CARMA


----------



## The Warrior

Could always read more ads.

TBSPL


----------



## treefork

Treats before swimming prevents lethargy

FUELS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fomenting Ugly Elves Leaving Snacks...

GHBCD


----------



## treefork

Giving help before calling dispatch

MEDIC


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Might Even Decide I Can't

KEMAL


----------



## treefork

Kayakers eventually making a landing

WATER


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Work And Toiling Eventually Rewards

MIGCE


----------



## treefork

Make inviting gestures creating energy

SMILE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Smoke More Indica Like Emory!

MARKE


----------



## treefork

Make a respectable kind effort

KINDS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Kicking Indiscriminately Noel's Dilapidated Suzuki

HYBSA


----------



## treefork

Happiness yields better social adjustments

SMILE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

So Much Instability...Like Ethiopia

UFNVI


----------



## treefork

Under financed neighborhoods voice indignation

HOUSE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Helping Out Ursula Secure Escrow

TSABD


----------



## treefork

Target shooting at beginner distances

PAPER


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pumpin' Another P***y Even Rougher

URHGA


----------



## treefork

Utilizing regular hygiene generates attraction

SOAPS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sell Oprah Another Pie, Steve

YRESH


----------



## treefork

Young rebels eventually sabotage houses

RIOTS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Righteous Indignation Oppresses Team Sentiments

HOWRL


----------



## treefork

Having our winnings rewarded lastly

PRIZE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Photons Reverberating In Zenlike Enchantment

BOZON


----------



## treefork

Bring our zealous operation near

FLANK


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Frequent Land Acquisitions Needs Knowing

IGROC


----------



## treefork

Ignorance gives reason ongoing confusion

DUMBS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Deep Underground Military Bases Suck

YACFT


----------



## treefork

Yesterdays antics conflict future trusts

TRUST


----------



## Tentacle Toast

That's Real Unsettling Statement, Treefork

SHICF


----------



## treefork

Searing heat increases causing flashover

FLASH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Frankly, Lance Armstrong Shouldn't Have

EPOUK


----------



## treefork

Effortlessly paddling our utility kayak

SKEGS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Selling Kidneys Entails Getting Sick

TESTA


----------



## treefork

Take every shot training accuracy

SCORE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Steadily Concentrate On Refined Execution

LYDAJ


----------



## treefork

Last year districts advocated jurisdiction

RESID


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Read Every Step In Directions

USPIA


----------



## treefork

Upper status positions involve a$$kissing

BLOWS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Boistrously Lambasting Our Worthless Senators

OHFRE


----------



## treefork

Our habitual faults reveal everything

TRUTH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Through Regular Undivided Training, Habitualize

KESTO


----------



## treefork

Kernels eventually stick to openings

CORNS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Can Only Remain Nuetraly Silent

FUGED


----------



## treefork

Finding unusual gifts everyday

GIFTS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Go In Frank's Top Shelf

LRYIO


----------



## treefork

Lies rarely yield interesting opportunities

TRUTH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tormented Realities Usurp Terse Honesty

BLEYK


----------



## treefork

Buying low educates young kids

YOUNG


----------



## Tentacle Toast

You Only Undergo Necrosis Gradually

ITFRC


----------



## treefork

Illinois tax frauds reveal corruption

MAYOR


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Myopic Apathy Yields Ostensible Remorse

JERAA


----------



## treefork

Judges eventually remember all arguments

JUDGE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Josh Usually Doesn't Get Emotional

PWLUD


----------



## treefork

Power will likely undermine decency

POWER


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pumping Out Water Expedites Recovery

BUASL


----------



## treefork

Bring us a sauce ladle

SAUCE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Shake & Undulate Caitlyn's Endowment

KUDAB


----------



## treefork

Kangaroos use distance as barriers

JUMPS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Jostling Underbrush Makes Pheasants Scatter

ISYRA


----------



## treefork

Initial sales yield returns annually

YIELD


----------



## Tentacle Toast

You Initiated Eleven Late Deliveries

PAJDG


----------



## treefork

Precise accuracy judgement determines greatness

JUDGE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Jason Underestimated Dan's Grand Entrance

FRESD


----------



## treefork

Friendly respect expressed sincerely daily

DAILY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Darlene Always Intensly Loved You

MISHR


----------



## treefork

My initial sentence had repercussions

THINK


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Terrible Hisses Incite Nasty Koalas

HUESD


----------



## treefork

Having ugly envelopes sent daily

UGLYS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Under Gregorian Laws, You Suffer

LHRET


----------



## treefork

Left handed reels evolve twice

REELS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Runners Everyday Experience Lasting Swelling

BAJDW


----------



## treefork

Bring a joist down west

JOIST


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Judicial Over Intrusion Skirts Trust

GDESA


----------



## treefork

Great driving experiences should actualize

VIPER


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Vixens In Panties Evoke Rowdyness

TAWTS


----------



## treefork

Taking all weather telecasts seriously

STORM


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Suzie Thinks Opinions Really Matter

DHKFE


----------



## treefork

Driving hazards kill friendly Europeans

HOLES


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Holding On Loosely Encourages Slipping

PTRCW


----------



## treefork

Practice training requires constant willingness

SHOOT


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Shouldn't Howard Only Obliterate "Terrorists"?

ISRLZ


----------



## treefork

Infidels shoot rebels leaving Zion

SNIPE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

So Nazi Infidels Purged Europe?

YTSDT


----------



## treefork

Yesterdays tribulations seem difficult today

CARMA


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Chasing All Recent Memories Away

HBRUS


----------



## treefork

Hippies bring ruffies under sombreros

HIPPY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hide In Paper Plants Yourself

JEPCA


----------



## treefork

Judging every play called afterwards

SCORE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Slicing Cold Onions Reduces Eczema

UFDSE


----------



## treefork

United flanks deliver swift execution

FLANK


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Feeling Lucky About Not Knowing

JAKET


----------



## The Warrior

Jokes always keep everyone tickled.

EMALO


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Eric Made Another Loud Ovation

UVCDA


----------



## treefork

Utah voting candidacy determines acceptance

BOOTH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Both Observers Oscillated Their Heads

KTCHU


----------



## treefork

Kayak tragedies can happen unexpectedly

UNCLE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Untied Nighties Clutter Livingroom Entrances

OFPOD


----------



## treefork

Open forum prepares our delegates

TABLE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

To Acquire Balloons Lacks Energy CHAIR


----------



## treefork

Can happiness actually improve relationships ?

SMILE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

So Much In Life Excites

MUKES


----------



## The Warrior

My underwear keeps embarrassing stripes. :blush:

MKASD


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Matty Knew About Saundra's Diseases...

GRTDE


----------



## treefork

Great river tides dictate ecology .

RIVER


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Reliable Information Varies, Even Regionally

NUDER


----------



## treefork

Never use discarded envelope remnants

SHRED


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sure Hope Randy Evacuated Darfur

TRESE


----------



## treefork

Time really escapes some educators

BUSYO


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Busy Uterus' Shed Your Ova

HFDES


----------



## leon13

Hit Flying Dosen*(-Can*) Every Second
QUINT


----------



## treefork

Quiet understanding is needed today

NEEDY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Nobody Ever Expects Daisies, Yolanda

HJBRS


----------



## leon13

How Jörg Bust's Real Slingshots 
SLURP


----------



## treefork

Sadly leaving us royally purging

HOUND


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hiigh On Uppers, Ned Dies

UGFDE


----------



## treefork

Under graduates find delightful entrepreneurship .

RWARD


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Real Women Always Remark Demurely

THUIT


----------



## treefork

The hand uses its tendons

HANDS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hands Allow Nimble, Decided Swipes

LOPIO


----------



## treefork

Let our people invite openness

OPENS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Our People Enjoy Nature's Simplicity

GREDS


----------



## treefork

Giving respect escapes difficult students

TREAT


----------



## Tentacle Toast

The Religeous Eat At Tom's

JGTRE


----------



## treefork

Just give time regarding everything

SHARE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Stopping Heretics, And Repenting Eternally

MAFDE


----------



## treefork

May a friend deliver empathy

KINDS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Kicking In Nads Does Sadness

LAEUT


----------



## treefork

Lying at everything undermines truth

TRUTH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Thankfully, Real Understanding Trumps Hoopla

LJHFD


----------



## treefork

Lifting justifies heavy fortification distribution

REBAR


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Real Ecstasy Belies Atomic "Romance"

MDMAA


----------



## treefork

Mad doctors make an assassination

KOVRK


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Kosovonians Ordered Venezuela's Royalty Killed

HITRB


----------



## treefork

Hitler is the real Beast

DEVIL


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Don't Even Violate Internal Litigations

HDAWE


----------



## treefork

Happy dogs always wag energetically

PUPPY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Place Uranium Prominently Please, Yolanda

KUTFG


----------



## treefork

Kites undoubtedly take flight gingerly

KITES


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Kevlar Inserts Take Every Scrape

JGFEA


----------



## treefork

Josh gives forums every answer

JOSHY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Josh Only Shows His Yare 

MARTY


----------



## treefork

Making a real tournament yearly

SLING


----------



## Tentacle Toast

So Long, Incoherent, Nonsensical Gossip!

IYFRD


----------



## treefork

Initial yearnings fulfilled regarding desire

LUSTS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lusty Ugandans Swing Títties Sideways

HVBSO


----------



## treefork

Herpes virus brings sores orally

HERPE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Her Entrances Ripe; Pússy Edible

REGRT


----------



## treefork

Regular evacuation gives recruits training

PURGE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Placed Under Restrictions, Georgias Enraged

CLENS


----------



## treefork

Clean living earns new satisfaction

CLEAN


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Can't Learn Enough About Neanderthals

MHFRC


----------



## treefork

Morons have fragmented recall consciousness

MORON


----------



## Tentacle Toast

More On Ridiculous Obsessions Now!

WHYBH


----------



## treefork

Why happy yearning bring happiness

BRING


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bring Reels In Night Gear

FISHN


----------



## treefork

Fishing is simply happening now

FISHS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Feet In Shoes Hang Secure

BASTI


----------



## treefork

Baiting a stringer takes initiative

TAKES


----------



## Tentacle Toast

The Americans Kayak Estuaries Serenely

GISDN


----------



## treefork

Good intentions sap decisions now

NOVEL


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Not Only Violent...Extraordinarily Lascivious

TACEW


----------



## treefork

Target acquisitions can easily wane

SCOPE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

So Cold On anet Europa

GTRED


----------



## treefork

Getting to really express disappointment

TALKS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Take Another Look, Kind Sir!

JBUIM


----------



## treefork

Jiggling boobs undulating is mesmerizing

HOOTR


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hanging Off Olivia's Títties Relentlessly

ARILA


----------



## treefork

Asking repeatedly is like arbitration

TABLE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

To Accept Belief Lasts Forever

SAQEI


----------



## treefork

Silencing a query erodes integrity

QUERY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Quit Underestimating Ethan's Ratchety Yacht!

FAKUl


----------



## treefork

Find a kind ultimate investor

BROKE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Begin Rationing Out Kid's Entrees

BUSTD


----------



## treefork

Buy us some treats daddy

CANDY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cracked Another Natty, Didn't You?

IJTRH


----------



## treefork

Ignorance justifies teaching regular hazards

TEACH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Training Each Afternoon Can't Hurt..

MHGFR


----------



## treefork

Mental habits gravitate fantastic results

THINK


----------



## Tentacle Toast

To Honestly Insinuate Nobody Knows

HOPCA


----------



## treefork

Having our plates cleared after

PLATE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Placate Larry, And Titillate Emma

IFYGB


----------



## treefork

Initial findings yield great benevolence .

YIELD


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Your Intelligence Effects Life Decisions

FNAFH


----------



## treefork

Finding needles at Frat houses

DRUGS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Don't Run Under Gray Skys

LSDHY


----------



## treefork

Left side dings happen yearly

DINGS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Don't Instigate Nashville's Gangs, Steve

NYGAS


----------



## treefork

Never yell giving a signal

SHOUT


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Stop Hitting On Ursula, Tom

GFREV


----------



## treefork

Good friends respect every value

VALUE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Vicky Always Looks Unenticing...Everyday....

PJHRA


----------



## treefork

Pulling junk has rewards afterwards

JUNKS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Just Understand Nothing Kills Satan

GTROP


----------



## treefork

God teaches rewarding our prayers

PRAYS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pull Rings And You Sing

KGFDS


----------



## treefork

Kayaking gives friendly delightful satisfaction

PEACE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Persians Eat All Cheeses Equally

PMWCY


----------



## treefork

Practice means winning contests yearly

YEARS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

You Eventually Accept Responsibility Soundly

LUBDE


----------



## treefork

Lonely ugly broads demand evacuation

FUGLY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fatties Unintentionally Give Looks Yearningly

HYKUP


----------



## treefork

Happy young kids understand preparedness

READY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Real Emphatic About Daisies, Yes?

WIHFT


----------



## treefork

What is happening for truth

TRUTH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Talking Realities, Uttering Terse Honesty

VRIEB


----------



## treefork

Vibrations relay information every beat

PULSE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

President's Undeserved Loyalties Stokes Entitlements

YFDES


----------



## treefork

Yellow fire determines escaping sulfur

FLAME


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fight Lunatics And Master Egress

TOPIS


----------



## treefork

Taking our punishment in stride

WALKS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

With Another Low Kick...Silence.

CIFUT


----------



## treefork

Concentration is focus utilized thought

STILL


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Soaked Through In Lake Levy

KGRES


----------



## treefork

Kindness , gratitude , respect escape some

VALUE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Vaults Are Largely Unbreakable, Ethan

NIFSR


----------



## treefork

Never inform father so regretfully

TALES


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Take All Lunchmeat, Every Sandwich

ABOBS


----------



## treefork

All betting on boats satisfies

POKER


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pull Out Knives EASY, Rookie

FERDS


----------



## treefork

Find every reason determining safety

SAFET


----------



## leon13

Slingshots Are Friends Every Time 
GUMBO


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Get Unlocked Motor Bikes Out!

LJUIP


----------



## treefork

Letting jurors understand implied purgers

ELECT


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Entrails Leaking Encourages Careful Thought...

TINFA


----------



## treefork

Trolls instigate negativity fueling anger

SHOCK


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Some How Only Charles Knew

LYGCT


----------



## treefork

Living yearly gives children trust

TRUST


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tally Regrets Under Sacred Trainings

LONIU


----------



## treefork

Loneliness only needs interesting undertakings

LONER


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Loneliness Only Necessitates Earnest Reform

MAUBF


----------



## treefork

Making an umbrella by folding

FOLDS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Folding Over Layered Dough Slices

CUNTD


----------



## treefork

Concentrating under new time demands

HURRY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Held Up Royals Remain Yellow

VIGUN


----------



## treefork

Violence is giving us negativity

PEACE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

People's Escapism Actually Counters Euphoria

TNICO


----------



## treefork

Two nice invitations can oblige

INVIT


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ingesting Natural Vitamins Increases Tenacity

MINKF


----------



## treefork

Most individuals need kind friends

SOCIL


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Solicit Only Clandestine Introverts Lovingly

LUTRS


----------



## leon13

Lucky Users Try Random Slingshot 
Nopom


----------



## treefork

Never open packages on Monday

USPSA


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Unknown Soldiers Proudly Sacrificed All

HREBD


----------



## treefork

Helping rebels escape before destruction

REBEL


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Regroup Everyone Below Enemy Lines

NHASO


----------



## leon13

Never Hide A Slingshot Overnight 
PRINT


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Please Replace It NOW, Thank..

FULDE


----------



## treefork

Forcefully undressing ladies does excite

ROUGH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rough On Ulysses' Growing Hernia

IGDES


----------



## treefork

Ignorant guys deteriorate every situation

TROLL


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Trouble Rolls On Lowered Laurels

GTFDA


----------



## treefork

Great tribulations fortify discipline attributes

TRIAL


----------



## Tentacle Toast

That Really Isn't Appropriate, Larry

LHRTO


----------



## treefork

Let Harry read the opening

PLAYS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Please Let All Youth Study

KESDA


----------



## treefork

Kindly exit safely delivering amperage

SAFET


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Safe At Fred's Eating Tacos

FAJTA


----------



## treefork

Finding a juicy tomato appetizer

SAUCE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Stupid Antics Undo Careful Exercises

MKULT


----------



## Tentacle Toast

My Knowledge Utterly Lacks Trigonometry

LFRET


----------



## treefork

Left fork reference enhances timing

SWING

Welcome back Toast !


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sure Wish I Never Gambled...

NTIFB

Always good to be here


----------



## treefork

Never tilt in fork bend

CANTS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cautiously Applying Neosporin To Slivers

OUSTP


----------



## treefork

Open understanding solves tentative problems

SOLVE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Shine On Like Venus's Emerald

RISAG


----------



## treefork

Rising in sections above ground

GROWS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Go Regaly Onward With Servitude

PYECD


----------



## leon13

Pretty Y Ecuadorian Catty's Doit

NIMSA


----------



## treefork

Nice individuals make subtle arrangements

TACTO


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Taking Another Challenge Throughout October

PJFFA


----------



## leon13

Pleas James Fire Fresh Ammo 
KOMPI


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Krampus Only Munches Persnickety Imps

LUHGF


----------



## treefork

Let us have good fortune

LUCKY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lookin' Ugly Chuck...Kill Yourself

DONTH


----------



## treefork

Don't own new training habits

HABIT


----------



## Tentacle Toast

How About Burgers In Texas?

MISVE


----------



## treefork

Movies invite sexual violence exploitation

RATES


----------



## leon13

Rover At Trees Emptying Slingshots 
HULKS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Helpless, Unaffected Lemmings Know Slavery

NIEHE


----------



## treefork

Now invite every happy employee

UNION


----------



## leon13

U Never Invite Over Night 
CROCK


----------



## treefork

Cash really opens capitalistic killings

SPEND


----------



## leon13

Slingshots Pleas Every Night Darling 
GHOST


----------



## treefork

Great happiness overflows slingshot tournaments

BANDS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bought Another Nepenthes Down South

PTCHR


----------



## treefork

Practice training can help repeatability

SHOOT


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Shod Honour Obligations Over Trinkets

WASLG


----------



## treefork

Watching a small lab grow

FEEDS


----------



## leon13

Free Ewok Evolutions Drive Securely
BROTI


----------



## treefork

Being respectful on the internet

KINDS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Krakens Ingest Newly Distressed Ships

KENSD


----------



## leon13

Kids Enjoy New Slingshots Daily 
NOPIG


----------



## Tentacle Toast

"Not Ordinarily Picky", Ivan Grumbled.

YGDRA


----------



## treefork

Yearly gestation determines regular annuals

PARTY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Please Attach Respondents To Yale

KEITO


----------



## leon13

Kant Even Insist To Overdo 
ANTID


----------



## treefork

Ask Ned to invite Diane

OPENS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Original Peoples Evaded Natural Selection

LGRIN


----------



## treefork

Laughter gives rewards in nightclubs

JOKES


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Jaboticaba Over Kale Entices Snobs

FETVC


----------



## treefork

Finding early tumors vindicates cancer

TUMOR


----------



## leon13

Trust U More Often Right
DOLOS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dialysis Only Lengthens Obligatory Sobriety

KIDNY


----------



## treefork

Kids in dyer need yell

SHOUT


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Stop Harassing Our Under Taker

WIVAS


----------



## leon13

Will I Vote Against Slingshots 
NEVER


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Newly Emancipated"Victims" Embrace Rowdiness

NRDFS


----------



## treefork

New recruits deserve familiar settings

AJUST


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Angela Just Untied Sasha's Thong

LOTCD


----------



## leon13

Lost Once Theraband Covered Daily
HURAA


----------



## e~shot

Hamburg United Aviation Association

SSFFJ


----------



## treefork

Slingshot shooting forum forgets junk

SPAMS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Special People Always Make Strides
MYIBF


----------



## treefork

Many years involve being frugal

YEARS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

You Ever Answered Renee's Skype?

LFTRE.


----------



## leon13

Love Fiddling Therabands Real Easy 
NEVER


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Not Every Villain Encounters Resistance

URFBA


----------



## treefork

Unless retreating , forces begin attacking

FLANK


----------



## leon13

Firing Lousy Ammo Near Kitchens
GUSTO


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Get Under Shade Too, Oliver!

FITCA


----------



## treefork

Focusing inner thoughts concentrates attention

THINK


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Too Hot In Northern Kazakhstan

BTFON


----------



## treefork

Big targets focus on nearness

FOCUS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Forget Octopus...Cuttlefish Use Smarts!

CEPHL


----------



## e~shot

Central European Psychiatric Hospital Limited!

SSFHI


----------



## leon13

Slingshot Shooter Fire High Impacts 
LINDO


----------



## treefork

Lessons in new design operations

_DRAWS_


----------



## leon13

Drugs Really Ar Working Seriously 
NEWDO


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Not Every Woman Does Oral 

KYRFD


----------



## treefork

Kilimanjaro yields really fine drugs

DRUGS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dancing Rythmicly Under Gorgeous Skys

PIJTF


----------



## leon13

Pie Is Just To Fly 
GONGO


----------



## treefork

Going on great new overnights

TRIPS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tom Resists Introverted People, Sally

DUTES


----------



## treefork

Duck under the emerging sail

DUCKS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Don't Underestimate Canada's Killer Societies

GKIJF


----------



## treefork

Good kayaking involves just following

PADLY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Paul...Angela Doesn't Love You.

LVYTD


----------



## devils son in law

Let's Vilify Your Toddler's Dad

WIFEY


----------



## treefork

Water is falling every year

RAINS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rains Always Inundate Northern Saskatchewan

JUTFC


----------



## treefork

Just use the fudgen car

PLEAD


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Placebos Leave Educated Adults Directionless

MGREC


----------



## treefork

Make good recommendations earning credits

TOKEN


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Turks Only Kill Ethnic Nomads

TMBAD


----------



## treefork

Time management before a delegation

RANKS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Really, Any New Knikes Sharp

IPLKN


----------



## treefork

Internet playing likely kills neurons

WASTE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Withering And Slowly, Thoughtlessly Eroding

SEAFT


----------



## treefork

Satisfaction eludes angry fat teenagers

TEENS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Teen's Erroneous Engagements Never Slow

HYJKI


----------



## treefork

Happy young junkies know intravenous

ANGIO


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Another "Nice Gentleman" In Overdosis

YREDS


----------



## treefork

Yearly record earnings determine sales

SALES


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sales Are Lagging, Especially Shorts

TILMC


----------



## treefork

Timing is like maximizing concentration

FOCUS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Focus On Canning Unusual Snacks

LYKET


----------



## treefork

Lively young kittens eat treats

KITTY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Katie Inadvertently Totaled Tommy's Yamaha

HJOBJ


----------



## treefork

Hand jobs over blow jobs

JERKS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

(Ha! The only thing different from what I was thinking when I laid those down was "Or"...LoL...good man  )

Jousting Early Really Kills Spirits

HTRED


----------



## sagecraft

Hows the redhead exotic dancer?

WKROP

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork

Willing kind respect opens possibilities

KARMA


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Knowing All Routes Make Afternoons

TLEBO


----------



## treefork

Try leaving early before overflow

RUSHO


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Revel Under Speaker's Honest Orations

GRTDE


----------



## treefork

Give respect to dying entities

HONOR


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Help Out Naming Our Resistance

OVRTH


----------



## treefork

Overly violent rioters take hold

REBEL


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Realy Enjoy Blowing Enormous Loads

HEIOC


----------



## treefork

Happiness escapes individuals on crack

CRACK


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Can't Release Any Cool Krakens 

NTRES


----------



## leon13

Need Try Real Elastic Seriously 
GAMER


----------



## treefork

Give a man early rewards

BONUS


----------



## leon13

Bibbi's On Normal Use Suck
EXTRA


----------



## treefork

Exterior x-rays timed regularly anterior

IMAGE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Imagining Migrants And Getting Enraged

PLICK


----------



## treefork

Partying like ignorant college kids

RAVES


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Republicans Attacked...Vitriolic Excrement Slung

TANKI


----------



## treefork

Taking a new kayaking interest

SWAMP


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sure Wish Amanda Made Pasta

AYLMA


----------



## treefork

After yearly litigation management agrees

AGREE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Always, Grim Reaper Euthanizes Excitedly

LOAYH


----------



## treefork

Let our after years happen

YEARS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Yes, Every Annoyed Researcher Smokes

JURTC


----------



## treefork

Justice utilizes regular trial convening

TRIAL


----------



## Tentacle Toast

To Reel In A Lamprey

MYTRF


----------



## treefork

My yearly training requires fortitude

CERTS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Couldn't Evade Russian Teen Stalker

SHETF


----------



## treefork

Shi# happens every time forever

KARMA


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Karen Always Reads Mike's Answeres

TESTS


----------



## treefork

Training every sailor to sail

NAVYS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Not Always Vexing Your Statements

PYTED


----------



## treefork

Paying yearly taxes every day

TAXES


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Take Another Xanex, Ester Smith...

LEKIV


----------



## treefork

Likely every kangaroo is violent

ROIDS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Roland Only Invited Dystopic Sluts

HIDFA


----------



## treefork

Hiding in distant fortress arenas

ARENA


----------



## Tentacle Toast

...And Ralf Entered Nina's Anus...

LIBGE


----------



## treefork

Little interest because gross earnings

GROSS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Get Rum Or Some Smokes?

LTRIO


----------



## treefork

Little tires rotate in orbit

WHEEL


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Will Honest Ethiopians Ever Lie?

KLAST


----------



## treefork

Kentucky laws allow some trapping

DNRKY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Do NOT Rustle Kenny, Y'all...

MJFRE


----------



## treefork

My junk finally rewards earnings

SALES


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Shot Another Life Ending Slug

KAWEB


----------



## treefork

Kindness always wins every body

KINDS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Kings In Neolithic Days Sucked

LYTUM


----------



## treefork

Let young trainee's utilize memorization

RECAL


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rough Enemas Can Alleviate Loads...

JUGCA


----------



## treefork

Just use good concentration abilities

THINK


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tom Hid In Natalie's Kitchen

WKCGI


----------



## treefork

Water kilns can gravity invert

DRIPS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Don't Ride In Phoebe's Saturn...

MHTOP


----------



## treefork

Man handling the only protector

BULLY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bludgeoned Under Leandra's Law, Yes?

MGTOW


----------



## treefork

May God tend our worries

FAITH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Forget Atheism In These Hours

MRMGV


----------



## treefork

Many righteous Muslims glorify violence

DEVIL


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Diasporic Enclave's Venenation Is Liable

ZIONS


----------



## treefork

Zoology is our new science

CAGES


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Catalonians And Grecians Elope Silently

MJUTR


----------



## treefork

Move junk under the register

CLEAN


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Can't Lean EVER Against Normalcy

MWCAB


----------



## treefork

Making wishes can activate benevolence

WISHY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Women Instantly Should Honour You

UOVKP


----------



## treefork

Under our voice kinship prevails

WHISP


----------



## Tentacle Toast

"With Honest Intentions" Sounds Platitudinous...

PLGDE


----------



## treefork

Pledging loyalty gives deserved empathy

LOYAL


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Look Over Yonder At Lakeshore

IGBSA


----------



## leon13

I get better slinging ammo 
DUTOY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Don't Underestimate The "Other You"

LRTBC


----------



## treefork

Leaving regret to better consciousness

LAUGH


----------



## devils son in law

Leave All Ugly Girls Here

FUGLY


----------



## treefork

Finding us grateful last year

THANK


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tom Hung Another Noose, Knowingly....

LYRDS


----------



## devils son in law

Lift Your Red Dress Sarah

PANTY


----------



## treefork

Paying a new tax yearly

GREED


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Giant Ronda Engulfed Edward's Dinner

JYTFF


----------



## treefork

Joyous yearly tidings fulfill fortunes

GREET


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Gradually Realising Even Einstein's Theorem..

KMVFE


----------



## treefork

Kids make very friendly entrepreneurs

STORE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Stop That Other Runaway Escapee

IGREC


----------



## treefork

Individuals give respect every chance

HONOR


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hope Our Nefarious Omens Recede

HILAV


----------



## treefork

Hazardous individuals laugh at violence

PSYCH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Please Silence Your Childish Hackles

GLUDA


----------



## treefork

Girls like unusual driving adventures

MOTOR


----------



## Tentacle Toast

My Only Truck Over Revs

TINWS


----------



## treefork

Take in new winning solutions

PLANS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Penny Lacks Any Nationalistic Sentiments.

MUVFK


----------



## treefork

Making us vote for klowns 

JOKES


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Just Observe Kellogg's Estimated Spending...

CMPGN


----------



## treefork

Campaign managers pervert gift negotiations

BRIBE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

...But Ryely Include "Blighted" Emissaries...

FRAUD


----------



## StretchandEat

Freindly Russians Aggrivating Ugly dogs..

FATSO..


----------



## treefork

Find a truly satisfying occupation

WORKS


----------



## StretchandEat

Wandering Orcas Relentlessly Killing Sharks...

BROKE. .


----------



## treefork

Bringing really overly kind expressions

PHONY


----------



## StretchandEat

Particular Human Organs Now Yours..

SHADY..


----------



## treefork

Sending help after dreadful yells

DREAD


----------



## StretchandEat

Dancing Robots Energize All Day..

SMOKE..


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Some Mushrooms Opened Kesey's Eyes...

MUTVD


----------



## StretchandEat

Martians Usually Taste Very Delicious.

NWISE...


----------



## treefork

Never winning insurance settlement earnings

WAGES


----------



## StretchandEat

Women Are Gorgeous..Except Skanks..

HYPER...


----------



## treefork

Having yellow paper earns respect

BOOKS


----------



## StretchandEat

Buying Oily Old Kitchen Sinks..

VODKA..


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Vlad's Oratory Definitely Killed Ambitions.

TEBCL


----------



## StretchandEat

Theraband Exercise Bands Create Lunch..

DDIRT


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Don't Do It, Ron....Thanks.

IGRES


----------



## treefork

Initial greetings really elude some

HELLO


----------



## StretchandEat

Horny Elves Love Licking Ogers..

RKBAT


----------



## treefork

Reviewing kindness before a treaty

TRUST


----------



## StretchandEat

Tyrannosaurus Rex Understands Sharpening Teeth...

ANGER...


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Angles Never Get Evil Revenge

KAGTR


----------



## StretchandEat

Kangaroos And Gorillas Talk Regularly...

FDDOW


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Females Don't Do Our Work

HSFNU


----------



## StretchandEat

Hornet Stings Feel Nice Usually..

GFPHB


----------



## treefork

Good friends pleasantly help benevolence

HELPS


----------



## StretchandEat

Hungry English Love Pea Soup..

SMART...


----------



## treefork

Smiling makes a relationship trustworthy

MAKES


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Molly And Klonopin Ease Stress

DRUGS


----------



## treefork

Drugs really undermine good sense

TWEAK


----------



## Tentacle Toast

The Welsh Entombed Another Knight

ONCEC


----------



## treefork

Only nice children earn chips

BONUS


----------



## StretchandEat

Boring Old Ninja Untied String..

POTER


----------



## treefork

Practice our training evolution regime

SMOKE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Salted Margaritas Over Killed Excitement

ITSWW


----------



## StretchandEat

I Take Sedetives Weekly..Wana?


----------



## StretchandEat

I Take Sedetives Weekly..Wana?

BURNT


----------



## treefork

Bring us red nitro trainers

NIKES


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Natalie Inserts Knuckles Everso Softly

SLABM


----------



## StretchandEat

Spitting Llamas Are Born Mountaineers.

PLURS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

People's Liberation Usually Resolves Skirmishes

SCRET


----------



## treefork

Secrets can reveal every truth

TRUTH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

The Reality Underlined The Haste...

OVRLK


----------



## StretchandEat

Old Vengeful Radicals Lack Knowledge. .

RGMTB...


----------



## Tentacle Toast

"Radicals'' Gain Members Through Breakdown

TRDED


----------



## StretchandEat

Treacherous Radicals Die Every Day..

FAKER


----------



## treefork

Father answers kindly expressing regret

EXPRE


----------



## StretchandEat

Experienced Xylophone Players Really Entertain..

FATTY..


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fix Another Time Table, Yusef..

MEODM


----------



## StretchandEat

My Elephant Only Drinks Martinis..
THEDK


----------



## treefork

To help every determined kid

COACH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Could Only Approach Chelsea Honestly...

GTRES


----------



## StretchandEat

Cold Outside..Arthritis Constantly Hurting.. (seriously)
HURTS..


----------



## treefork

Great trials reveal every shortcoming

TRIAL


----------



## StretchandEat

This Really Is Another Language. 
BAPGH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bongs And Pot...Greatly Harmonious

UFRES


----------



## StretchandEat

University Fraternitis Rarely Experience Sobriety. .
HSTJP


----------



## treefork

Having safety training justifies preparedness

READY


----------



## leon13

Reindeer Eat al day Yank
SNOWE


----------



## StretchandEat

Sleep Naked On Wednesday Evening


----------



## StretchandEat

POACH


----------



## treefork

Preparing our American coach house

COACH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Can't Operatively Achieve Cohesive Harmony

URCHO


----------



## treefork

Union rights can hinder operations

AMEND


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Another Mohamed Engages Needless Destruction

TDWEG


----------



## StretchandEat

Tonight's Dinner We'll Eat Good..
DFLST..


----------



## treefork

Dumb f****** liberals sabotage truth

LOSER


----------



## StretchandEat

Lakes..Oceans..Streams..Even Rivers..
BLAZE..


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bong Leveled Another Zenlike Euphoria

KTRFC


----------



## StretchandEat

Kentucky.. That's Real Fried Chicken..
WASTE..


----------



## Tentacle Toast

What A Sneaky Trick, Ethan...

BESCO


----------



## StretchandEat

Bring Enough Smoke& Cannibs Oil..
TARDY


----------



## StretchandEat

Bring Enough Smoke& Cannibs Oil..
TARDY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Try Avoiding Rebecca's Disgusting Yoni

STNCH


----------



## StretchandEat

Smoke This Nugg..Causes Happiness..
WATER


----------



## Tentacle Toast

What, ANOTHER Tykes Eating Ritalin?

TOBAD


----------



## treefork

Take our bad apples down

PICKS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Please Include Chris's Knife Sharpener

UVDWG


----------



## StretchandEat

Understanding Victory Doesn't Win Glory...
HJWDY..


----------



## twang

handsome john waits down yonder

ldubp


----------



## StretchandEat

I Don't Understand.. But Proceed..
QTBAM


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Quietly Taken By Attacking Militants

UGHOJ


----------



## StretchandEat

Under Going Hostility Only Jeperdises..
MSFOB ..


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Men Shouldn't Forget Our Brothers

TKAVE


----------



## StretchandEat

Tan Kangaroos Are Very Expensive..
WDLOV..


----------



## Tentacle Toast

We Didn't Look Over Versailles

KIBSH


----------



## StretchandEat

Koalas In Bushes Seem Hungry..
LGKON


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lenny Gains Knowledge On Nootropics

BTUYD


----------



## StretchandEat

Build That Underneath Your Door..
HOOTS


----------



## twang

hungry old owls that sing

KFGHV


----------



## treefork

Kind friends give help voluntarily

HELPS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

He Even Let Percy Steer

PDERG


----------



## StretchandEat

Hungry Elvs Love Potato Soup..
LJEMN


----------



## StretchandEat

(I hate when I answer 1 and don't realize it be done on the next page)


----------



## treefork

Could it be the slingshot crazy glued to your hand ?

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/45599-grip-options-for-slippery-frames/


----------



## StretchandEat

Possibly.. or maybe the fumes from it


----------



## Tentacle Toast

So...FUMES then?

Forever Under Megan's Energetic Spell

WCITB


----------



## treefork

Which candy is the best

CANDY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Carved Another Natty, Didn't You?

TOJDG


----------



## twang

the old jigsaw didn't groove

FKIDN


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Forget Kids In Dakota's North

UTVFS


----------



## StretchandEat

Use This Verse For Singing...
LDPAM


----------



## treefork

Last driver picks a map

DRIVE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Didn't Readily Invite Vicky, Everyone...

LAKTY

(I always know I dropped the ball when I realize I haven't seen this thread in a while  )


----------



## treefork

Lakes allow kayak trips yearly

DEUCE


----------



## CornDawg

Does everyone understand can euphoria?

vkpdb


----------



## treefork

Very kedoacidotic patients demand bicarbonate

ACIDS


----------



## StretchandEat

Axiom Champ Isa Dynamite Shooter. .
DRUNK..


----------



## treefork

Dumb rookies use no knowledge

THICK


----------



## CornDawg

Treefork has identical corpses, kinky...

jsroi


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Josh Surely Roasted Our Ingrid..

MRSAT


----------



## treefork

Most respectable shooters aim true

TRUTH


----------



## CornDawg

tactical ruthlessness upends tenuous hardship

CREED


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Couldn't Really Entertain Elmer's Delusions.

HTBCE


----------



## treefork

Have the best childhood experience

PLAYS


----------



## CornDawg

Pleasured lady asks your secret.

RETCH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Reach Eternally Through Chaotic Happenstance

KUFIR


----------



## treefork

Krupps utilizes filtration in reverse

CAFES


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Can ALWAYS Fight Enemy Shills...

JECAT


----------



## treefork

Juice every carrot allowing testing

JUICE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Just Utter Incoherent Crap, Ed.

KYRDE


----------



## treefork

Kinship yearnings reveal desirable expression

HAPPY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Help Another Person Play Yachtsie

PRTRB


----------



## treefork

Praying really tests religious beliefs

FAITH


----------



## StretchandEat

Forget About It Til Halloween 
SPEED


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sell People Everything Entailing Dilemmas

HUCRE


----------



## StretchandEat

Hurry Up..Cops React Eventually 
HATTER


----------



## Tentacle Toast

(just 5, bro)

Hate All The "Tools" Everyone Reads...

SHILL


----------



## StretchandEat

Stop Hating..I Love Livn
MONDT


----------



## treefork

Making our new debut tonight

SHOWS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Skaters Hate Ollies When Slippery

MUDEK


----------



## treefork

Making us drive every kilometer

EVERY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Every Vixen Eagerly Rates You.

BAGED


----------



## treefork

Bring a good experienced driver

LIMOS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Laxative Intake Makes Oppressive Shíts... 

TREFD


----------



## treefork

Tying ropes early for demonstration

KNOTS


----------



## devils son in law

Knowing Not Ones Total Self

STUPID


----------



## treefork

Starting to understand point instinctual discipline 5 letter game

POINT


----------



## devils son in law

Hahaha ....wondered if anyone would catch it!! : )


----------



## NoobShooter

Patty Ovulated In November Too.

KZRQT


----------



## treefork

Kayaking zoological rivers quite tranquilly

TRIPS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

The Real Injustices Please Sadists

WOTPJ


----------



## treefork

Working on trains playing joyfully

HOBBY


----------



## ravage05

Hilary observed Bill banging you.

CHIPS

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cats Hide In People's Sheds

NIVRA


----------



## treefork

Never invite violent rebels abroad

REBEL


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Revolvers Encompassed Brilliant Engineering n Lyle...

SCOLT


----------



## treefork

Welcome back TT .

Saving cash on low taxes

LEVYS


----------



## d3moncow

I feel obliged to perpetuate this. 

Lethargic Emus Verify Yearly Savings.

OCTAN


----------



## Oldbattleaxe

Others Can Tackle Angry Ninjas

TACOS


----------



## wn4Studios

Testing Another Catapult On Saturday

ROCKS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork

Remember our current kayak strategy

BOATS


----------



## CornDawg

Bought one at the store.

FILET


----------



## treefork

Finding interesting leaflets every time

LEAFS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Let Erdogan Abruptly Flee State

TRKRC


----------



## StretchandEat

The Rum Keg Remains Corked...
WHOLE


----------



## treefork

Wise home owners levy expenses

HOMES


----------



## StretchandEat

Hookers Only Make Expensive Sex...
DIGGN..


----------



## Marco.

Don't ignore girls getting naked.

IYLMB


----------



## Tree Man

Is your lucky mug back?
CGFFR

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## StretchandEat

Call Girls Freak For Real..
HITER


----------



## Oldbattleaxe

How Interesting, Ted Enraged Republicans.

LOCUS


----------



## CornDawg

Left Oceanography cuz underwater sucks.

DERFL


----------



## StretchandEat

Does Everybody Really Fish Legally. .
WATER


----------



## CornDawg

Walked away thinking "eat rigatoni."

SPOOF


----------



## d3moncow

Sometimes pugnacious ostriches overturn Fiats.

OCEAN


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ocelots Can Eat Any Nectar

LJYEC


----------



## CornDawg

Lemon-juice yellow evokes caution.

WHIZZ


----------



## d3moncow

Wilfred houses incredibly zany zebras.

PLAID


----------



## Tree Man

Please locate an identical direction

Sarge

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tentacle Toast

So Another Regal Gentleman Exits...

MUYES


----------



## CornDawg

My underwear yields exhilarating scents.

QUASI


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Quality Underwear Assuredly Secures Inches

BWEPO


----------



## CornDawg

Big weapons encourage passive opinions.

GIRMG


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Graig Imagined Really Murdering Gina

TOFJC


----------



## CornDawg

This obfuscation fixes jocular clients:

XXQQV


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Xerxes Xeroxed Quinn's Quivering Vágina

POLRD


----------



## CornDawg

Pick only large, ripe dates.

FRIKT


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fielding Requires Intimate Knowledge, Tim

JUHBA


----------



## CornDawg

Just uppercut his bold arse.

AEIOU


----------



## Marco.

All elastics intrinsically outstretch urethane.

SSSSR


----------



## CornDawg

Suddenly, Susan said "seek refuge!"

HJXZU


----------



## Tree Man

She should share satire religiously

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

treeman said:


> She should share satire religiously
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Tfkdg

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## CornDawg

Treeman flubbed. Kindly discern gist.

HJXZU


----------



## devils son in law

HJXZU ? .... for real? Help joe x-ray Zina's uterus?

TRUMP


----------



## CornDawg

Tactical resolve unless massaging press.

PENCE


----------



## Tree Man

Philly earned no compensation easily

SLOTS

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## CornDawg

Siberian lotus opens temporarily Sunday.

UJAMV


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Unveiling "Jericho" Again Mitigates Violence

MACIJ


----------



## Tree Man

Martin actually considered it jovial

HFTCD

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## CornDawg

He frightened the children deliberately.

RRWFK


----------



## wn4Studios

Rowing Right With Faulty Kayak

GLOVE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Go Light On Vicky's Excuses

WINFU


----------



## wn4Studios

We Intentionally Never Freeze Unicorns

OLRPN

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CornDawg

Oblivious Leonard routinely perceived nothing.

RMBOQ


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ron Maneuvers Boings Over Queensland

HTRDS


----------



## CornDawg

Heat-treating rubber devastates slingshots.

JOKER


----------



## Jobro

Jacobs overweight Koala eats rasberries

FNVFJ


----------



## CornDawg

Frolicking nude vexes fat journalists.

BIEGM


----------



## treefork

Beginning is eventually great motivation

START


----------



## CornDawg

Systematically targeting aardvarks requires talent.

JDYWV


----------



## treefork

Just decide your wedding vows

WORRY


----------



## CornDawg

We occasionally respond rudely, yutz. 

HKJEC


----------



## Marco.

Yutz? Really?

Highway kooks just encircled Corndawg.

ROADY


----------



## Tree Man

Riding on a dilapidated Yamaha

HTFGR

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## CornDawg

Highwaymen? That foretells grievous response... :angry:

GZUYV


----------



## treefork

Give zoo users yes votes

ZEROX


----------



## CornDawg

Zombies eerily rely on xylophones.

HYFSW


----------



## StretchandEat

Hooray... Young,Fine,Sexy,Women..
BUSTD


----------



## Tree Man

Bring unused staples to Delaware

NDJLP

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Negligent Discharges Jostle Logical People

OHSTI


----------



## Marco.

Only hotshots shoot totally instinctively.

UGCEA


----------



## StretchandEat

Nasty Dogs Just Leave Piles..
RIPEN


----------



## d3moncow

Rabid iguanas pursue exasperated Neanderthals.

BOATS


----------



## treefork

Bring our attention to shooting

FOCUS


----------



## Tree Man

Frolicking outdoors causes unnecessary sunburn

HYKBD

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marco.

Hone your knowledge by doing.

UGCEA


----------



## treefork

Ugly girls can evade aggressiveness

FUGLY


----------



## Jobro

Franks ugly granny likes you :O


----------



## Jobro

oh, and

SGGHA


----------



## treefork

Singing gravitates good happy attitudes

HAPPY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Halt All Play, Puny Youngin's 

YPPAH


----------



## StretchandEat

You People Party All Hours
JDFAG


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Johan Doesn't Forgive Any Grievance

PRICK


----------



## treefork

Picture reality in color kaleidoscope

ACIDS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Another Child Intentionally Disregards Suggestion

MEIVR


----------



## StretchandEat

My Eat Is Vilently Ringing...
KINGS..


----------



## treefork

Kindness is niceness given sincerely

KARMA


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Kant And Rand Mentioned Abundance....

FLSFR


----------



## treefork

Fog lingering sabotages fast returns

LAMPS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Loud Anthems Multiply People's Spirits

CACNI


----------



## treefork

Cash advances can nullify investing

GROWS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

...Gains Reaped Obliterated With Spending...

INVST


----------



## Jobro

I nullified viagra stimulation testing

TNWHC


----------



## treefork

Two nympho woman hinder concentration

THREE


----------



## Jobro

Thomas hates rank Egyptian emissaries

OOPSI


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Only Original Pieces Sell Instantly

GDLCK


----------



## treefork

Good days lessen concentration kinks

FOCUS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Forget Our Current Understanding, Steve...

HUASO


----------



## d3moncow

Huge umbrellas are so obnoxious.

LEMUR


----------



## treefork

Levy extra money under revenue

UNDER


----------



## CornDawg

...unless newer debt encourages recovery.

FTBSK


----------



## treefork

Fine tuning bicycle spokes knowingly

SPOKE


----------



## CornDawg

Susie puked on Ken's eagle.

WTYBD


----------



## treefork

Why try yelling before discussing

TRUMP


----------



## CornDawg

Tinctured red upon manufactured peach.

SQURJ


----------



## treefork

Stay quiet under rural jurisdictions

UNDER


----------



## Marco.

Utilizing nude drunks encourages rowdiness.


----------



## treefork

MARCO


----------



## treefork

Making a rare concentration oversight

OOPSY


----------



## d3moncow

Ornery orangutans pick sour yams.

GLOAT


----------



## Marco.

Occasional omissions precipitate silly yahoos.

A G A I N


----------



## Marco.

Good Lord another asinine try.

and A G A I N


----------



## treefork

After goofing an interesting nuance

FOCUS


----------



## CornDawg

Found our cat under Sam.

NERNT


----------



## treefork

New entrants require navigation training

HELMS


----------



## CornDawg

Heinous elephants liquidated my sister.

HRFBV


----------



## treefork

Happy repore fails before violence

ANGER


----------



## CornDawg

Another negligent gentleman earns reprisal.

IRISH


----------



## treefork

In remembrance is saving honor

HONOR


----------



## CornDawg

Hold on, no obnoxious responses?

CUFFS


----------



## treefork

Cutting uses fine focus sighting

FOCUS


----------



## CornDawg

Frolic only causes undue stress?

STORY


----------



## treefork

Stress taints our real years

RELAX


----------



## CornDawg

Reaching elevated levels- almost xenophobia...

CALMS


----------



## Grizzly Bear

Corn After Lunch Might Suck

GPIYB


----------



## CornDawg

Gravity pretends it's your brain.

LOONS


----------



## Grizzly Bear

Long overalls only need sandles

SEDAD


----------



## treefork

Safe entry determines a destination

ENTRY


----------



## CornDawg

Eventually, non-terrestrials read Yeats.

GREYS


----------



## treefork

Good representatives earn yearly sales

SALES


----------



## bopaloobop

treefork said:


> Good representatives earn yearly sales
> 
> SALES


Some animal left excrement somewhere. ..

GLOBS

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Grizzly Bear

Go lick overripe banana slices.

YELAS


----------



## treefork

Yelling eventually leaves all sad

TALKS


----------



## Grizzly Bear

Talking altoid kicks sandwiches

JUMPY


----------



## treefork

Just utilizing my principal yearly

MATCH


----------



## bopaloobop

Man, all that crocheting hurt.

KRCIS

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork

Kayaking routes can intersect shores

SHORE


----------



## d3moncow

Sea horses often recite Eliot.

QUAIL


----------



## treefork

Questioning usually allows initial learning

CLASS


----------



## d3moncow

Cuttlefish love a sardine souffle.

STOAT


----------



## treefork

Start training on a tester

START


----------



## devils son in law

Single Track Always Rides Tricky

BIKES


----------



## treefork

Believing in kindness escapes some

FAITH


----------



## Grizzly Bear

For antidepressants it takes hate

YEKGH


----------



## StretchandEat

Young Ethiopians Kill Giant Hippos..
HIGHR


----------



## Grizzly Bear

Hippo is gross having roots

GOPSQ


----------



## treefork

Giving our praise so quietly

QUIET


----------



## CornDawg

Quixote understood intrinsic enablers thoroughly.

PANZA


----------



## treefork

Practice a new new zen attitude

FOCUS


----------



## CornDawg

Feeble, old cliches understate seriousness.

LAUGH


----------



## treefork

Leftist attitudes undermine genuine harmony

FLAKE


----------



## CornDawg

Forget leftism, attain kinetic energy.

STIFF


----------



## Grizzly Bear

Still tainting infernal fork fires

PMAIJ


----------



## d3moncow

Persimmons make an incredible jam.

SCARP


----------



## treefork

Simple concentration attains real precision

SLING


----------



## Grizzly Bear

Singing lions intercept naked geese

HALMT


----------



## d3moncow

Helmeted armadillos liberate maroon turkeys.

GUPPY


----------



## Grizzly Bear

Gull urinated perry pie yeast

APRUZ


----------



## treefork

Advanced primates rule under zoology

THUMB


----------



## Grizzly Bear

Telltale hippo urinates mango bowl

UTZCD


----------



## treefork

Useless tactical zippers can detach

BOLAS


----------



## Grizzly Bear

bears overrated loving aftertaste sucks

TYPLQ


----------



## treefork

Take your place leaving quietly

THANK


----------



## Grizzly Bear

Talking horny apples need kicking

FDYXM


----------



## treefork

Final determining yearly x-ray mammogram

XRAYS


----------



## d3moncow

Xenophobic raccoons attack Yemeni socialites.

QUIET


----------



## treefork

Quit using ignorant entrepreneurial trainees

SHIPS


----------



## d3moncow

Spiny hippopotami invade Portugal's seas.

GREEN


----------



## treefork

Green River expeditions excite newbies

WATER


----------



## d3moncow

Walruses attack timid, elegant rabbits.

BOOKS


----------



## treefork

Bring our own knife sharpener

KNIFE


----------



## d3moncow

Kangaroos notoriously ignore florid Europeans.

GUPPY


----------



## Marco.

Girls under pressure prefer yurts.

TEPEE


----------



## treefork

Take every precaution evacuating environmentalists

EVERY


----------



## CornDawg

Even very educated rogues yearn.

EMPTY


----------



## treefork

Early memories prepare thoughtful years

THINK


----------



## CornDawg

Touting hapless insight negates knowledge.

STERN


----------



## treefork

Sexy tramps entertain reject nerds

DANCE


----------



## CornDawg

Don't avoid nuanced cross execution.

DUNCE


----------



## treefork

Driving under newly constructed expressways

NEWLY


----------



## d3moncow

Naturally excitable wallabies love yellow.

FREYA


----------



## devils son in law

Fried Rodents Eaten Year Around

MOUSE


----------



## treefork

Mastering our usable shooters early

EARLY


----------



## CornDawg

Eliminate all radically liberated yorkies.

HOUND


----------



## treefork

Hoping on understanding new destinations

HOPES


----------



## ryanpaul

hellbent on plinking every shot

cyiss


----------



## devils son in law

Crazy, Your Incredibly Sexy Sister

MILFS


----------



## treefork

Moms I like to funk silly

HOTIE


----------



## ryanpaul

hes on that ish errday

bagnc


----------



## Hulla Baloo

Backups are gone. Need content.

ABYSS


----------



## treefork

A Big Yard Sale Solution

DAWGS


----------



## Hulla Baloo

Didn't apply what God suggested.

WARTS


----------



## treefork

Watching A Real Theatrical Sitcom

SHOWS


----------



## Jolly Roger

Smart Home Owners Want Security

ABCDE


----------



## Hulla Baloo

Awareness before castration depletes energy.

SWARM


----------



## treefork

Saving Wisely Always Rewards Members

SAVES


----------



## Bama Murdock

Uncle Ned's Tie Is Electric

SRBIP


----------



## Hulla Baloo

Suspect reading Bama- initial page.

PRIOR


----------



## treefork

Practicing Regularly Is Our Responsibility

FOCUS


----------



## d3moncow

Freeways often cause unnecessary stress.

HYDRA


----------



## devils son in law

Have Your Dikk Ready Always

READY


----------



## d3moncow

Radical Elephants Angrily Detonate Yams.

ZZYZX


----------



## d3moncow

Zealots Zestily Yodel 'Zoologist Xavier'

SORRY


----------



## The Norseman

So, Our Rowdy Rottweiler Yodels

TACOS


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Tarantulas Are Crazy Oversized Spiders.

HEIWO


----------



## treefork

Help Every Individual With Opportunities

CRAFT


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Cat Robots Are Funny Things.

NESKT


----------



## treefork

New Exercises Strengthen Kinetic Training

PULSE


----------

